# Come si comporta l'amante ?



## Marina60 (13 Novembre 2012)

Sono l'amante di un uomo sposato da più di un'anno, lui   ha sempre  messo in chiaro 
che  il suo matrimono non si tocca ma poi di fatto spende parole e fatti   per la sua vita extra.... Dopo  dubbi, incertezze e momenti in cui ci  stavo male  mi sono  rasserenata e prendo da lui quel  che viene senza  farmi troppe domande e aspettative...Ma lui si comporta come il più  innamorato degli uomini, dedicandomi  sempre più tempo e attenzioni ,  trascurando di fatto la sua vita ufficiale.... sinceramente questo mi  spiazza e non vorrei ricadere  in quel meccanismo perverso di false  illusioni.....
Come si comporta il/ la  vs amante?


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Sono l'amante di un uomo sposato da più di un'anno, lui   ha sempre  messo in chiaro
> che  il suo matrimono non si tocca ma poi di fatto spende parole e fatti   per la sua vita extra.... Dopo  dubbi, incertezze e momenti in cui ci  stavo male  mi sono  rasserenata e prendo da lui quel  che viene senza  farmi troppe domande e aspettative...*Ma lui si comporta come il più  innamorato degli uomini, dedicandomi  sempre più tempo e attenzioni ,  trascurando di fatto la sua vita ufficiale...*. sinceramente questo mi  spiazza e non vorrei ricadere  in quel meccanismo perverso di false  illusioni.....
> Come si comporta il/ la  vs amante?



non così, ma anche se lo facesse non cambierebbe nulla.
Il matrimonio non si tocca. Punto.


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

e non si tocca non perchè lo dico, ma perchè lo dice lui.
Poi che si comporti come dici ok, magari è il suo modo di stare con te.
ma per lui. Il matrimonio. Non. Si. Tocca.

Quanti anni ha?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Sono l'amante di un uomo sposato da più di un'anno, lui   ha sempre  messo in chiaro
> che  il suo matrimono non si tocca ma poi di fatto spende parole e fatti   per la sua vita extra.... Dopo  dubbi, incertezze e momenti in cui ci  stavo male  mi sono  rasserenata e prendo da lui quel  che viene senza  farmi troppe domande e aspettative...Ma lui si comporta come il più  innamorato degli uomini, dedicandomi  sempre più tempo e attenzioni ,  trascurando di fatto la sua vita ufficiale.... sinceramente questo mi  spiazza e non vorrei ricadere  in quel meccanismo perverso di false  illusioni.....
> Come si comporta il/ la  vs amante?


Vuole scopare.


----------



## Marina60 (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e non si tocca non perchè lo dico, ma perchè lo dice lui.
> Poi che si comporti come dici ok, magari è il suo modo di stare con te.
> ma per lui. Il matrimonio. Non. Si. Tocca.
> 
> Quanti anni ha?


48


----------



## Marina60 (13 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vuole scopare.


lo sapevo che avresti risposto così ma ci credi che è il contrario ?  spesso lui evita quel tipo di svago preferendo passare  il tempo in altro modo....


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> lo sapevo che avresti risposto così ma ci credi che è il contrario ?  spesso lui evita quel tipo di svago preferendo passare  il tempo in altro modo....


Ah. Tipo?


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

dimmidino,dimmidino,dimmidino.



Ti stai _harmonyzzando _​per lui?


----------



## Marina60 (13 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah. Tipo?


tipo passeggiate, cinema,  cene , visite a città e borghi.camminate in montagna,  serate in compagnia di amici comuni  e lunghe chiacchierate, coccole e tenerezze .... a volte si finisce in bellezza ma spesso  è lui a evitarlo ; dice che è più difficile staccarsi da me ( e ti assicuro che funziona tutto a meraviglia )


----------



## Marina60 (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> dimmidino,dimmidino,dimmidino.
> 
> 
> 
> Ti stai _harmonyzzando _​per lui?


in che senso ?


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> in che senso ?


nel senso che stai per cadere nella trappolona.
Passeggiate?
cene?
Amici comuni?

Non senti i campanelli isterici in testa che urlano


----------



## lunaiena (13 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Sono l'amante di un uomo sposato da più di un'anno, lui   ha sempre  messo in chiaro
> che  il suo matrimono non si tocca ma poi di fatto spende parole e fatti   per la sua vita extra.... Dopo  dubbi, incertezze e momenti in cui ci  stavo male  mi sono  rasserenata e prendo da lui quel  che viene senza  farmi troppe domande e aspettative...Ma lui si comporta come il più  innamorato degli uomini, dedicandomi  sempre più tempo e attenzioni ,  trascurando di fatto la sua vita ufficiale.... sinceramente questo mi  spiazza e non vorrei ricadere  in quel meccanismo perverso di false  illusioni.....
> Come si comporta il/ la  vs amante?


Io non parlo di amante ma di "amico del cuore " ,la parola amante mi fa rabbrividire....
E cosi secca e priva di ogni sfumature che almeno io voglio in un rapporto tra due o più persone ...
il comportamento è difficile da descrivere diciamo che nel tempo che passo con lui stò bene ....non ho mai guardato il comportamento perchè anche la persona che appare la più innamorata dedicando attenzioni può darti una grossa inculata...
quindi mi baso su quello che provo io che almeno so che è certo ...


----------



## Marina60 (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> nel senso che stai per cadere nella trappolona.
> Passeggiate?
> cene?
> Amici comuni?
> ...


:up:.............ma perchè ???????????????? adesso che mi ero messa l'animo in pace,  non mi lamentavo delle sue assenze, mi cominciava a star bene tutto sommato il ruolo.... niente russamenti puzzette e camicie da lavare ma solo il meglio... era quello che voleva , e che vuole no ?, che bisogno c'è di fare l'innamorato?


----------



## Valeniente (13 Novembre 2012)

*il più innamorato fino a quando?*



Marina60 ha detto:


> Sono l'amante di un uomo sposato da più di un'anno, lui   ha sempre  messo in chiaro
> che  il suo matrimono non si tocca ma poi di fatto spende parole e fatti   per la sua vita extra.... Dopo  dubbi, incertezze e momenti in cui ci  stavo male  mi sono  rasserenata e prendo da lui quel  che viene senza  farmi troppe domande e aspettative...Ma lui si comporta come il più  innamorato degli uomini, dedicandomi  sempre più tempo e attenzioni ,  trascurando di fatto la sua vita ufficiale.... sinceramente questo mi  spiazza e non vorrei ricadere  in quel meccanismo perverso di false  illusioni.....
> Come si comporta il/ la  vs amante?


Come è ovvio, non si comportano tutti nello stesso modo. Quasi tutti sono gentili con l'amante fino a quando non li scopre la moglie, poi, per la maggior parte, diventano conigli.

L'amante diventa 'la pazza' che lo importunava, quella che l'ha cercato, che non lo lasciava in pace, che non ha mai amato, quella di una o due volte al massimo................sotto pressione il massimo che ammettono.

Se non vengono SBATTUTI fuori casa la rinnegano.


----------



## Eretteo (13 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> :up:.............ma perchè ???????????????? adesso che mi ero messa l'animo in pace,  non mi lamentavo delle sue assenze, mi cominciava a star bene tutto sommato il ruolo.... niente russamenti puzzette e camicie da lavare ma solo il meglio... era quello che voleva , e che vuole no ?, che bisogno c'è di fare l'innamorato?


Perche' cosi' ti tiene buona e tu non rompi,visto che sogni.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Novembre 2012)

Seguite il consiglio di Morelli, vivete il momento, l'incontro e il sentimento di quel tempo trascorso insieme fino in fondo. Quella è la vostra realtà. Se cercate di trasfigurarla e di dirigerla da qualche parte state facendo una cazzata.


----------



## perplesso (13 Novembre 2012)

Marina.

Ha ragione Eretteo e stop.   stai in campana


----------



## Marina60 (13 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io non parlo di amante ma di "amico del cuore " ,la parola amante mi fa rabbrividire....
> E cosi secca e priva di ogni sfumature che almeno io voglio in un rapporto tra due o più persone ...
> il comportamento è difficile da descrivere diciamo che nel tempo che passo con lui stò bene ....non ho mai guardato il comportamento perchè anche _la persona che appare la più innamorata dedicando attenzioni può darti una grossa inculata.._.
> quindi mi baso su quello che provo io che almeno so che è certo ...


Ecco appunto .... io non gli chiedo di dirmi ti amo e lui me lo ripete ogni attimo.io non gli chiedo di lasciare la sua famiglia  e lui si comporta come se fossi la donna della sua vita.....
Mi credi che nelle ultime settimane ha passato più tempo con me che a casa ? a parte il lavoro ben s'intende...
e se per caso mi vede un pò delusa perche non si " scopa" fa pure l'offeso....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> :up:.............ma perchè ???????????????? adesso che mi ero messa l'animo in pace,  non mi lamentavo delle sue assenze, mi cominciava a star bene tutto sommato il ruolo.... niente russamenti puzzette e camicie da lavare ma solo il meglio... era quello che voleva , e che vuole no ?, che bisogno c'è di fare l'innamorato?


Ma tu pensa a quel che vuoi fare te.
E poi, quale innamorato? Perché nel tuo schema mentale associ quelle cose all'innamoramento. Ripeto: pensa a perderti, non a trovare i motivi.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

*oppure....*



Marina60 ha detto:


> tipo passeggiate, cinema,  cene , visite a città e borghi.camminate in montagna,  serate in compagnia di amici comuni  e lunghe chiacchierate, coccole e tenerezze .... a volte si finisce in bellezza ma spesso  è lui a evitarlo ; dice che è più difficile staccarsi da me ( e ti assicuro che funziona tutto a meraviglia )


O forse deve fare sesso con la moglie?  Te lo dico per esperienza personale.  Sospettando che mio marito avesse una, appena rientrava finivamo a letto, di mia iniziativa e per dispetto, data l'età non possono reggere a lungo una doppia vita sessuale quotidiana.


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> O forse deve fare sesso con la moglie?  Te lo dico per esperienza personale.  Sospettando che mio marito avesse una, appena rientrava finivamo a letto, di mia iniziativa e per dispetto, data l'età non possono reggere a lungo una doppia vita sessuale quotidiana.



Ora è sotto un cipresso stroncato da un infarto o non aveva una doppia vita sessuale e quindi è vivo e vegeto?


----------



## Marina60 (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> O forse deve fare sesso con la moglie?  Te lo dico per esperienza personale.  Sospettando che mio marito avesse una, appena rientrava finivamo a letto, di mia iniziativa e per dispetto, data l'età non possono reggere a lungo una doppia vita sessuale quotidiana.


......uno lei non sospetta 
          due..... no comment


----------



## Massimo meridio (13 Novembre 2012)

Per me ti stai complicando la vita pensando troppo. Vivi ciò che è bello, che hai trovato uno con il quale passare momenti belli e spensierati e non farti troppe seghe mentali. Punto.


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> :up:.............ma perchè ???????????????? adesso che mi ero messa l'animo in pace,  non mi lamentavo delle sue assenze, mi cominciava a star bene tutto sommato il ruolo.... niente russamenti puzzette e camicie da lavare ma solo il meglio... era quello che voleva , e che vuole no ?, che bisogno c'è di fare l'innamorato?



no no. Non hai capito ciò che intendo dire.
In pericolo sei tu, non lui.
Che ti frega se lui fa l'innamorato?
Vivitelo e basta.
Se ti fai queste domande è perchè speri in qualcosa di diverso.
E lascialo in pace il tuo animo.
Ti ha detto che il matrimonio non è in discussione, quindi secondo lui è proprio così.
indipendentemente da cosa dice e fa.







Poi sai. Ognuno vive la storia e vede sfumature che da fuori per ovvi motivi sono nascoste per cui prendi quello che ti dico con le pinze


----------



## Marina60 (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> O forse deve fare sesso con la moglie?  Te lo dico per esperienza personale.  Sospettando che mio marito avesse una, appena rientrava finivamo a letto, di mia iniziativa e per dispetto, data l'età non possono reggere a lungo una doppia vita sessuale quotidiana.


in ogni caso .... quando rientra stiamo in chat per un bel pò..... deve avere una bella  pazienza....


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

*viagra*



Tebe ha detto:


> Ora è sotto un cipresso stroncato da un infarto o non aveva una doppia vita sessuale e quindi è vivo e vegeto?


Io gli ho trovato il viagra in tasca, mai successo prima.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

*mai essere sicure*



Marina60 ha detto:


> ......uno lei non sospetta
> due..... no comment


Come puoi esserne certa?

Non è detto che tua sia la prima o l'unica.

Io posso testimoniare che mio marito, pur avendo 'la tipa', è sempre venuto  a  letto anche con me, e che io quando ho avuto il sospetto, ho incrementato le vendite.


----------



## Marina60 (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no no. Non hai capito ciò che intendo dire.
> In pericolo sei tu, non lui.
> Che ti frega se lui fa l'innamorato?
> Vivitelo e basta.
> ...


a
 Lo sa che io mi sono innamorata, come io so che non c'è futuro ....gli ho chiesto espressamente di nom " illudermi"...ma .... hai ragione sono le sfumature a fare la differenza...


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

*sicura?*



Marina60 ha detto:


> in ogni caso .... quando rientra stiamo in chat per un bel pò..... deve avere una bella  pazienza....


Oggi tutti fanno tardi ma poi si finisce a letto, rassegnati.  Anche alle 4 del mattino.


----------



## Massimo meridio (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io gli ho trovato il viagra in tasca, mai successo prima.


Allora è messo male. Io di amanti (non per vantarmene eh) ne ho 3 oltre la moglie ma quel giorno che devo usare il viagra mi do all'ippica.


----------



## Marina60 (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Come puoi esserne certa?
> 
> Non è detto che tua sia la prima o l'unica.
> 
> Io posso testimoniare che mio marito, pur avendo 'la tipa', è sempre venuto  a  letto anche con me, e che io quando ho avuto il sospetto, ho incrementato le vendite.


la prima non so l'unica , per ora di certo.....
Non vorrei essere sgradevole.....


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

*amanti e coccole*

Un mio amico portava l'amante a Villa d'Este, la riempiva di regali, è rimasta incinta, ha abortito quando lui le ha detto che MAI avrebbe lasciato la moglie di cui si dice innamorato da sempre.  Vai a capirli certi uomini.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Ecco appunto .... io non gli chiedo di dirmi ti amo e lui me lo ripete ogni attimo.io non gli chiedo di lasciare la sua famiglia  e lui si comporta come se fossi la donna della sua vita.....
> Mi credi che nelle ultime settimane ha passato più tempo con me che a casa ? a parte il lavoro ben s'intende...
> e se per caso mi vede un pò delusa perche non si " scopa" fa pure l'offeso....


A tanti ti amo io metterei dei paletti ...
cerca di mantenere la tua indipendenza affettiva e non stare a sognare ...
che poi capita un'imPrevisto e ci rimani male perchè non ti sembra possibile il suo comportamento dopo tanto 
affiatamento...


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma tu pensa a quel che vuoi fare te.
> E poi, quale innamorato? Perché nel tuo schema mentale associ quelle cose all'innamoramento. Ripeto: pensa a *perderti*, non a trovare i motivi.



ma se lei è innammorata è già persa.

ed essendolo, e avendo messo in chiaro  col marito è naturale che abbia aspettative.

Semmai, purtroppo, non avrebbe dovuto perdersi cosi,ma al cuor...


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

*sicura che durerà?*



Marina60 ha detto:


> la prima non so l'unica , per ora di certo.....
> Non vorrei essere sgradevole.....


Perchè sgradevole?

Io racconto solo realtà.

Nel mio caso, e di amiche a cui è capitato di essere tradite, il sesso con i mariti non è mai scemato. Pensa che ho passato tutto il mese di agosto al mare con lui, benissimo, ed ho scoperto solo dopo che c'era l'altra, come ho scoperto che lei pensava fosse costretto a venire in ferie con me, niente di più falso, abbiamo passato un mese splendido, e lei a riempirlo di messaggini e rodersi il fegato.

Ovviamente l'ha lasciata in 24 ore.


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Un mio amico portava l'amante a Villa d'Este, la riempiva di regali, è rimasta incinta, ha abortito quando lui le ha detto che MAI avrebbe lasciato la moglie di cui si dice innamorato da sempre.  Vai a capirli certi uomini.



aveva figli questo?


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

*si*

SI, due.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perchè sgradevole?
> 
> Io racconto solo realtà.
> 
> ...



Ma si dai sono palle che si raccontano ...
ma perchè ci si crede?


----------



## Marina60 (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perchè sgradevole?
> 
> Io racconto solo realtà.
> 
> ...



sgradevole .....(  ! )
 bhè a me è capitato il contrario lui ha fatto in modo di NON prendere le  ferie la stessa settimana della moglie
 a parte ferragosto ; dovevano andar via qualche giorno ma poi alla fine sono rimasti a casa sono andata via io invece  e il mio fegato è rimasto intatto


----------



## lunaiena (13 Novembre 2012)

Tiè....


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> SI, due.



ok


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

*prendila come viene*

Te lo ha detto chiaramente, la moglie prima di tutto. Credigli.


----------



## Marina60 (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Te lo ha detto chiaramente, la moglie prima di tutto. Credigli.


 la famiglia,  la figlia, il mutuo certo tutte cose che gli lascio volentieri


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> la famiglia,  la figlia, il mutuo certo tutte cose che gli lascio volentieri



pensa ai casini che dovreste gestire se si separasse..ma chi te l ho fa fare?

tu con tuo marito hai chiarito ..e bon..


tanto è evidente che lei , la moglie, faccia finta di nulla. occhio pero' che non le parta l embolo prima o poi...ma se non lo ha fatto sino ad ora...


----------



## Marina60 (13 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> pensa ai casini che dovreste gestire se si separasse..ma chi te l ho fa fare?
> 
> tu con tuo marito hai chiarito ..e bon..
> 
> ...


In effetti sarebbe un disastro......

riguardo a lei....mi chiedo spesso come mai non sospetti.... ma sinceramente ? se la  dovrà veder lui.....certo se  volesse mettermi le mani addosso avrei la peggio   ma sono più veloce e allenata !


----------



## Marina60 (13 Novembre 2012)

ma  io volevo sentire il parere di chi ha l'amante........


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io gli ho trovato il viagra in tasca, mai successo prima.


forse perchè improvvisamente si è trovato a letto una tigre del sesso?














mi stai dicendo che il viagra in tasca è una prova?
Io non ho capito se l'hai beccato con il pipino nel sacco o no.


----------



## Marina60 (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perchè sgradevole?
> 
> Io racconto solo realtà.
> 
> ...


 e tu te lo sei ripreso al volo ?


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> ma  io volevo sentire il parere di chi ha l'amante........



marina, quando esisteva ad un certo punto è esploso e l ha lasciata. detto fatto.

( non aveva figli )


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Oggi tutti fanno tardi ma poi si finisce a letto, rassegnati.  Anche alle 4 del mattino.



Minkia.
la parte oscura di tebe


----------



## lunaiena (13 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> ma  io volevo sentire il parere di chi ha l'amante........



Te l'ho detto mantieni la tua indipendenza affettiva ...
i comportamenti possono essere di tanti tipi...e finchè va tutto bene sono felice e innamorato ...
se arriva al punto di fare una scelta metti in conto che la seconda scelta potresti essere tu...
Nonostante amici , cenette, passeggiate e tanto romanticismo...


----------



## Marina60 (13 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> marina, quando esisteva ad un certo punto è esploso e l ha lasciata. detto fatto.
> 
> ( non aveva figli )


???? chi ?


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perchè sgradevole?
> 
> Io racconto solo realtà.
> 
> ...



ok, il viagra ci stava tutto allora.
beccato con il pipino nel sacco.


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> ???? chi ?



l uomo col quale avevo una relazione.


----------



## Marina60 (13 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Te l'ho detto mantieni la tua indipendenza affettiva ...
> i comportamenti possono essere di tanti tipi...e finchè va tutto bene sono felice e innamorato ...
> se arriva al punto di fare una scelta metti in conto che la seconda scelta potresti essere tu...


LO SO  e anche lui lo sa, non solo lo metto in conto,ne sono certa ma proprio per questo gli chiedo di non FARE l'innamorato....non ce n'è bisogno.....così rende più difficile affrontare il momento della scelta,,,, che arriverà !


----------



## Marina60 (13 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> l uomo col quale avevo una relazione.


che ora vive con te.....


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> LO SO  e anche lui lo sa, non solo lo metto in conto,ne sono certa ma proprio per questo gli chiedo di non FARE l'innamorato....non ce n'è bisogno.....così rende più difficile affrontare il momento della scelta,,,, che arriverà !


perchè lo vorresti lasciare ? o arriverà perchè è naturale?


----------



## lunaiena (13 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> LO SO  e anche lui lo sa, non solo lo metto in conto,ne sono certa ma proprio per questo gli chiedo di non FARE l'innamorato....non ce n'è bisogno.....così rende più difficile affrontare il momento della scelta,,,, che arriverà !


Ma che ti importa se fa l'innamorato sei sicura che lo fa e non lo è?
Viviti questo ma non viverlo come una prospettiva ma come una cosa piana...


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> che ora vive con te.....



beh..no...dopo due anni ho chiuso, ma non abbiamo mai vissuto insieme.vabbè...storia complessa, ma al di là di questo quando non ci sono figli di mezzo forse è molto piu semplice.


----------



## Marina60 (13 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> perchè lo vorresti lasciare ? o arriverà perchè è naturale?


al momento ci sto bene...ma sono sufficentemente egocentrica da girare l'angolo prima che sia lui a farlo...se sento puzza di bruciato.....
oppure verrà naturale.... non  lo so....


----------



## Marina60 (13 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma che ti importa se fa l'innamorato sei sicura che lo fa e non lo è?
> Viviti questo ma non viverlo come una prospettiva ma come una cosa piana...


No assolutamente....lo è o almeno crede lui per primo di esserlo.....sta veramente rischiando grosso ultimamente
è questo che mi lascia perplessa....


----------



## lunaiena (14 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> No assolutamente....lo è o almeno crede lui per primo di esserlo.....sta veramente rischiando grosso ultimamente
> è questo che mi lascia perplessa....



Se lui mette in chiaro che il suo matrimonio non si tocca ... ma poi rischia ....
c'è qualcosa che non collima...
Sei disposta tu a rischiare di star male ?
Perché se non lo fa lui non metti tu dei freni per evitare il peggio?
Cioè se il mio amico del cuore venisse troppo avanti sarei io a fermarlo...
lo so che è bello quando è tutto rose e fiori ... ma siamo adulti ce la si puó fare a ragionare senza tanti cuoricini 
negli occhi...
si puó fare il gioco degli innamorati ....tu giochi sola lui invece  ha un seguito...


----------



## VikyMaria (14 Novembre 2012)

*ma.....*

PORCA L'OCA!!!!!


sei una ragazza che vive momenti bellissimi, di gioia, con un ragazzo...... leggo che ti fai le menate, perche' state troppo bene assieme, perche' lui e' dolce, perche' tutto e' perfetto?????


Scusami..... stesse menate me l'ero fatte anche io: ma perche' ero io quella che tradiva: marito, ideali, etc...... e forse le stesse si fa anche il tuo lui..... 


Poi le parole: Allora, io conosciuto il mio "amante", son cascata in menate da paura. E  lui comunque mi cercava, voleva parlarmi, voleva spiegarmi..... ci siam parlati e spiegati: e non dico, parlare per poi fare sesso! parlare e basta. E mi ha convinta di come potevam continuare, di come ci divertivamo assieme, di come avremmo perso entrambi, tante emozioni..... poi le parole: ma anche a me e' scappato qualche "Si amore..... si tesoro...... TI AMOOOOOOO!!!!!!!"


Ma mai "amato" in vita mia, o comunque amato meno di mio marito e mia figlia: son io la prima a dirti, che in certi trasporti, magari le parole sfuggono, ma son convinta come Tebe: se ti ha detto, che non vuol toccare la famiglia...... non basta un "tesoro mio", non illuderti...... neanche un "mio amore"...... tientele strette quelle parole se vuoi, ma solo per te, non vederci alcunche' al di fuori del contesto stretto.... saro' crudele, ma la vedo cosi'..... un abbraccio!


----------



## Marina60 (14 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se lui mette in chiaro che il suo matrimonio non si tocca ... ma poi rischia ....
> c'è qualcosa che non collima...
> Sei disposta tu a rischiare di star male ?
> Perché se non lo fa lui non metti tu dei freni per evitare il peggio?
> ...




 Sono stata già male, ho  rischiato al punto di mettere  fine a un  matrimonio , già evidentemente alla frutta, sperando inconsciamente che   anche lui smuovesse le acque, ma poi mi sono " rassegnata " a vivere  questa parentesi senza farmi troppe menate, ho ripreso in mano la mia  vita e i miei interessi che avevo trascurato per lui...a quel punto lui è  partito in quarta...e ogni volta che provo a rimetterlo in riga lui  ribadisce più forte" l'amore" per me dedicando sempre più spazio  attenzioni e parole alla sua vita parallela....senza forzare la mano,  senza  dare speranze su un futuro insieme ma di fatto alimenta   aspettative che avevo accantonato...un gioco al massacro decisamente hai  ragione, ma è così difficile per me non accogliere tutto questo ben di  dio  essendone decisamente innamorata.....Ne abbiamo parlato , ho messo  dei paletti, ad esempio alle uscite in cui lei è presente, agli inviti  sconsiderati a casa sua e alle situazioni più rischiose  ma lui continua  imperterrito e fa pure l'offeso  perchè non credo , non  del tutto, al  suo "grande amore".... 
ps appena arrivato sms " buongiorno ! lo sai vero che ti amo ? ".......
bhè fra qualche giorno parto ; 15 gg oltreoceano niente telefonate e sms  , solo FB ma col fuso orario è un disastro.... staremo a vedere !!!!


----------



## Sono chiara m. (14 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> ma  io volevo sentire il parere di chi ha l'amante........


Te l'ho dato, ma è evidente che leggi solo quelli che collimano con quello che vuoi sentirti dire. Vabbè


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma se lei è innammorata è già persa.
> 
> ed essendolo, e avendo messo in chiaro  col marito è naturale che abbia aspettative.
> 
> Semmai, purtroppo, non avrebbe dovuto perdersi cosi,ma al cuor...


Per perdersi non intendo innamorarsi, micia. Intendo: vivere nel tempo che ti è dato, nel presente, senza continuamente pensare a quello che si dovrebbe fare, a quello che dovrebbe o non dovrebbe essere. 
Che poi: secondo quali schemi?


----------



## Marina60 (14 Novembre 2012)

VikyMaria ha detto:


> PORCA L'OCA!!!!!
> 
> 
> sei una ragazza che vive momenti bellissimi, di gioia, con un ragazzo...... leggo che ti fai le menate, perche' state troppo bene assieme, perche' lui e' dolce, perche' tutto e' perfetto?????
> ...



Mi hai fatto sorridere di buon mattino, e credimi non è impresa  facile.... ragazzi alla soglia dei 50 anni( per lui ) e superati da un  pò per me.....!!!!!

Certo hai ragione, prendo con le pinze le parole... so bene che possono  essere un contorno piacevole a una situazione  a dir poco strana....ma  sono i fatti che alla fine fanno  confusione...... Se tiene così tanto  alla famiglia  perchè fa di tutto per smarcarsi e stare con me ? ci sono  settimane che ci vediamo anche 5  sere su  7 . il sabato sera è quasi  sempre nostro per non parlare delle domeniche..... sono veramente rare  quelle che passa a casa...Questa settimana poi è al delirio ( domenica  parto e starò via 15 gg ) si è inventato di tutto  e con la scusa di   salutarmi, manco stessi per morire:mrgreen:.,...  ci siamo visti praticamente tutti i gg....si è persino preso mezza  giornata di ferie..... capirai che per quanto cerchi di stare con i  piedi per terra, per quanto razionalmente sappia che comunque sia  di  lasciare il nido non se ne parla, con il suo comportamento alimenta il  fuoco dell'illusione....per non parlare delle imprudenze.... ovunque si  sia, anche in luoghi dove il rischio di essere visto è altissimo lui non  mi molla un attimo. abbracci baci e mani arpionate e quando gli faccio  notare questa cosa ( in fondo a me   non mi frega, io non ho niente da  nascondere ) lui risponde  serafico ; sei o non sei l'amore mio ?   fregatene !!!!
capirai..........


----------



## Marina60 (14 Novembre 2012)

Sono chiara m. ha detto:


> Te l'ho dato, ma è evidente che leggi solo quelli che collimano con quello che vuoi sentirti dire. Vabbè


 ..... certo che no.....  aspettavo altri punti di vista.....


----------



## Marina60 (14 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Per perdersi non intendo innamorarsi, micia. Intendo: vivere nel tempo che ti è dato, nel presente, senza continuamente pensare a quello che si dovrebbe fare, a quello che dovrebbe o non dovrebbe essere.
> Che poi: secondo quali schemi?


Mah !!!!  io ce la sto mettendo tutta.....


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Certo che un uomo sposato che tradisce la moglie ha due gran palle così! c'è d'avvero da pensare, minchia che uomo, ora mi innamoro. 

La parola magica is fuck me. il resto diventa coniglio appena la moglie lo scopre, un coniglio che rimarrà in astinenza, a meno che non trovi chi se lo pigli. Ma il coniglio da grande amatore diverrà un coccodrillo, di questo ne sono certo. E la moglie affascinata dalle lacrime di chi uomo, sa ancora piangere, tra i mille dolori che il marito e l'amante gli hanno dato, lo perdonerà. 

E chi la prende nel culo sarà soltanto la moglie. 

Scusate sono stato, acido? scurrile?


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Sono l'amante di un uomo sposato da più di un'anno, lui ha sempre messo in chiaro
> che il suo matrimono non si tocca ma poi di fatto spende parole e fatti per la sua vita extra.... Dopo dubbi, incertezze e momenti in cui ci stavo male mi sono rasserenata e prendo da lui quel che viene senza farmi troppe domande e aspettative...Ma lui si comporta come il più innamorato degli uomini, dedicandomi sempre più tempo e attenzioni , trascurando di fatto la sua vita ufficiale.... sinceramente questo mi spiazza e non vorrei ricadere in quel meccanismo perverso di false illusioni.....
> Come si comporta il/ la vs amante?


ha figli?


----------



## Marina60 (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Certo che un uomo sposato che tradisce la moglie ha due gran palle così! c'è d'avvero da pensare, minchia che uomo, ora mi innamoro.
> *
> La parola magica is fuck me. il resto diventa coniglio appena la moglie lo scopre, un coniglio che rimarrà in astinenza, a meno che non trovi chi se lo pigli. Ma il coniglio da grande amatore diverrà un coccodrillo, di questo ne sono certo. E la moglie affascinata dalle lacrime di chi uomo, sa ancora piangere, tra i mille dolori che il marito e l'amante gli hanno dato, lo perdonerà.
> 
> ...


Ho sempre  pensato che chi tradisce , e i motivi li può sapere solo lui/lei, non è una persona inaffidabile a prescindere, non lo giudico per questo e in base alle corna che mette o meno. Questo vale per il mio amante come per tutti .... lo so è un pensiero impopolare sopratutto qui dentro ma i parametri di giudizio, per me sono altri.

Se poi, come probabile, nel caso specifico, lui  tirasse fuori il coniglio che è in se, pazienza.... solo lui può sapere se e perchè tornarsene buono buono nella tana....


----------



## Marina60 (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ha figli?


si un 'adolescente ( 16 anni )


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Ho sempre  pensato che chi tradisce , e i motivi li può sapere solo lui/lei, non è una persona inaffidabile a prescindere, non lo giudico per questo e in base alle corna che mette o meno. Questo vale per il mio amante come per tutti .... lo so è un pensiero impopolare sopratutto qui dentro ma i parametri di giudizio, per me sono altri.





Marina60 ha detto:


> Se poi, come probabile, nel caso specifico, lui  tirasse fuori il coniglio che è in se, pazienza.... solo lui può sapere se e perchè tornarsene buono buono nella tana....



Ma sai bene come la penso io no? Che altro potevo scrivere, d'altronde tu hai confermato, "fuck me" vale questo soltanto. Il resto non conta. 

Giudicare la scopata, questo conta. I parametri.


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> si un 'adolescente ( 16 anni )


 ma quando uscite con amici e altre cose varie che hai detto, non ha paura di essere riconosciuto ?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quando uscite con amici e altre cose varie che hai detto, non ha paura di essere riconosciuto ?


Fai certe domande tu! Mah!


----------



## Simy (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quando uscite con amici e altre cose varie che hai detto, non ha paura di essere riconosciuto ?



si vede proprio che non hai la stoffa della traditrice


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> si un 'adolescente ( 16 anni )


allora il mio consiglio è di fare molta attenzione, perché la serenità di quella ragazza è nelle vostre mani. I sentimenti, il coinvolgimento, sono tutte belle cose, ma la serenità dei ragazzi viene prima. E se lui non è in grado di capirlo o si lascia andare, magari aiutalo tu. E il più bel gesto d'amore che puoi fargli. Perché non saprà perdonarsi di aver fatto soffrire sua figlia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> si un 'adolescente ( 16 anni )


Mamma mia. Allora è cretino, perdonami.
Specifico: perchè si fa vedere in giro.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quando uscite con amici e altre cose varie che hai detto, non ha paura di essere riconosciuto ?


ma stra lol!


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

usate il preservativo?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> usate il preservativo?


Per eventuali malattie? No, perchè considerata l'età della nostra Marina a meno che non cercassero disperatamente un figlio con qualche aiutino della moderna scienza medica la vedo dura a rimanere incinta per sbaglio.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per eventuali malattie? No, perchè considerata l'età della nostra Marina a meno che non cercassero disperatamente un figlio con qualche aiutino della moderna scienza medica la vedo dura a rimanere incinta per sbaglio.


si si, il punto sono le malattie. Io ho confessato di aver sbagliato qualche volta e mionerva si è (comprensibilmente) adirata


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

tu che dici?





Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Per eventuali malattie*? No, perchè considerata l'età della nostra Marina a meno che non cercassero disperatamente un figlio con qualche aiutino della moderna scienza medica la vedo dura a rimanere incinta per sbaglio.


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

se poi mi storpi il nick. 





massinfedele ha detto:


> si si, il punto sono le malattie. Io ho confessato di aver sbagliato qualche volta e mionerva si è (comprensibilmente) adirata


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> si si, il punto sono le malattie. Io ho confessato di aver sbagliato qualche volta e mionerva si è (comprensibilmente) adirata


Oddio, io capisco il preservativo nei rapporti occasionali sicuramente, nei rapporti a medio lungo termine si presume che due persone si conoscano e si fidino l'uno dell'altra, per cui il preservativo ha senso solo in forma di contraccettivo. Per me.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oddio, io capisco il preservativo nei rapporti occasionali sicuramente, nei rapporti a medio lungo termine si presume che due persone si conoscano e si fidino l'uno dell'altra, per cui il preservativo ha senso solo in forma di contraccettivo. Per me.


allora la domanda corretta forse è: avete usato il preservativo la prima volta? se si e se successivamente avete smesso, in base a quali paramentri?


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se poi mi storpi il nick.


pardon


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oddio, io capisco il preservativo nei rapporti occasionali sicuramente, nei rapporti a medio lungo termine si presume che due persone si conoscano e si fidino l'uno dell'altra, per cui il preservativo ha senso solo in forma di contraccettivo. Per me.


e a che punto del medio-lungo termine?
se uno tradisce comunque è bene che non porti a casa alla moglie una semplice infezione e , ad ogni modo...la sicurezza che la tizia non sia stata a sua volta con altri infetti etc non c'è


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> *e a che punto del medio-lungo termine*?
> se uno tradisce comunque è bene che non porti a casa alla moglie una semplice infezione e , ad ogni modo...la sicurezza che la tizia non sia stata a sua volta con altri infetti etc non c'è


Magari dopo un test. Almeno, io mi fiderei solo dopo un test.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Magari dopo un test. Almeno, io mi fiderei solo dopo un test.


e se dopo il test va anche con altre?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Ma voi, quando io ironizzo, e mi riferisco a quello scritto a Minerva, lo recepite o no? 

Mi sa tanto di no. per molti.

Ma sta di fatto una cosuccia, state a far polemica anche sui preservativi, minchia papà! 


E la domanda è, quando si usano i preservativi? Scrivetelo che devo imparare, e suggerirlo a mio figlio.


----------



## -elisa- (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quando uscite con amici e altre cose varie che hai detto, non ha paura di essere riconosciuto ?


Infatti.
Frequentare un amante insieme ad amici comuni....ben strano!!! Tratta la moglie come l'amante e l'amante come la moglie...


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma voi, quando io ironizzo, e mi riferisco a quello scritto a Minerva, lo recepite o no?
> 
> Mi sa tanto di no. per molti.
> 
> ...


io tendo a non capire perché la bastardaggine mi obuibila


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e a che punto del medio-lungo termine?
> se uno tradisce comunque è bene che non porti a casa alla moglie una semplice infezione e , ad ogni modo...la sicurezza che la tizia non sia stata a sua volta con altri infetti etc non c'è


Boh, un annetto mi pare un termine piuttosto lunghetto, ti dirò. E comunque se si sta con una persona così a lungo immagino ci debba essere fiducia, altrimenti, con l'idea di infezioni e quant'altro, uno non dovrebbe neanche praticare il cunnulingus o la fellatio o altre pratiche che comunque potrebbero trasmettere infezioni. Perchè poi non è che si riduce tutto ad infilare e pompare, eh. Te lo spiego perchè so che sono dettagli a cui magari non pensi troppo.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e a che punto del medio-lungo termine?
> se uno tradisce comunque è bene che non porti a casa alla moglie una semplice infezione e , ad ogni modo...la sicurezza che la tizia non sia stata a sua volta con altri infetti etc non c'è


Il bello è che glielo devi pure scrivere. 

Ma non sono tutti adulti e vaccinati?


----------



## Marina60 (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quando uscite con amici e altre cose varie che hai detto, non ha paura di essere riconosciuto ?


L'unica cosa che evita è di andare in ristoranti dove lo conoscono perchè frequentati con la moglie... per il resto no direi che è piuttosto imprudente.....


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> io tendo a non capire perché la bastardaggine mi obuibila


obnubila, vabbe' insomma ci siamo capiti


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Magari dopo un test. Almeno, io mi fiderei solo dopo un test.


Ti fideresti del test fatto ad un traditore?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> io tendo a non capire perché la bastardaggine mi obuibila



Continua.


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma voi, quando io ironizzo, e mi riferisco a quello scritto a Minerva, lo recepite o no?
> 
> Mi sa tanto di no. per molti.
> 
> ...


cosuccia un corno.
hai detto la tua, bene


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> e se dopo il test va anche con altre?


Parto dall'idea che una persona che usa il preservativo e poi fa un test per non doverlo usare più in una relazione, sia altrettanto responsabile da usare il preservativo al di fuori di quella relazione. Poi non c'è solo l'hiv...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che evita è di andare in ristoranti dove lo conoscono perchè frequentati con la moglie... per il resto no direi che è piuttosto imprudente.....


Perdonami, solo imprudente? Definisci così chi è sposato e vive una vita parallela fregandosene di tuo figlio dei suoi figli della moglie etc.. 

E non farmi spiegare le motivazioni del perchè ho nominato i figli.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosuccia un corno.
> hai detto la tua, bene



Infatti cosuccia un corno. Ho detto la mia non l'hai capita passiamo avanti.


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

e se non lo hai usato nemmeno tu, ultimo, sei irresponsabile.


----------



## Annuccia (14 Novembre 2012)

credo che l'amante non dovrebbe "innamorarsi" dell'altro....

se vuole fare l'amante e basta....


----------



## Marina60 (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> allora la domanda corretta forse è: avete usato il preservativo la prima volta? se si e se successivamente avete smesso, in base a quali paramentri?


No non l'abbiamo mai usato. nemmeno la prima volta....in primis perchè nonn c'è pericolo di certo  che rimanga incinta, e perchè da nostre confidenze precedenti alla relazione sapevamo entrambi che il rischio di  malattie era praticamente nullo. ( lui in astinenza da un paio d'anni io  più o meno idem ). Naturalmente mi direte che sono ingenua a credergli  ma hi i miei buoni motivi per farlo..


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Ma*

Non solo le corna,anche rapporti senza preservativo?Io capisco che l'amore fra due persone possa finire,non capisco come si fa a mettere a repentaglio la propria incolumità fisica,nel caso specifico sti gran cazzi massinfedele è quello che è,ma l'incolumità di una madre di tre figli è raccapricciante!Pensare a questo padre di famiglia,che ha comportamenti da 16enne e mi da il voltastomaco!Mi chiedo se elementi simili provino rispetto per le vite altrui,e questo sarebbe un buon padre e un buon marito vero?Divino...semplicemente divino!!!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e se non lo hai usato nemmeno tu, ultimo, sei irresponsabile.


Usato, ma rimango lo stesso irresponsabile. 

Se ti fa piacere saperlo, mia moglie non lo ha usato.


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> No non l'abbiamo mai usato. nemmeno la prima volta....in primis perchè nonn c'è pericolo di certo  che rimanga incinta, e perchè da nostre confidenze precedenti alla relazione sapevamo entrambi che il rischio di  malattie era praticamente nullo. ( lui in astinenza da un paio d'anni io  più o meno idem ). Naturalmente mi direte che sono ingenua a credergli  ma hi i miei buoni motivi per farlo..


io veramente non ho parole.no comment
dovremmo essere persone mature e siamo peggio dei bambini , senza le basi di  educazione sessuale e senza il rispetto per la salute propria e degli altri.
e povera moglie


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non solo le corna,anche rapporti senza preservativo?Io capisco che l'amore fra due persone possa finire,non capisco come si fa a mettere a repentaglio la propria incolumità fisica,nel caso specifico sti gran cazzi massinfedele è quello che è,ma l'incolumità di una madre di tre figli è raccapricciante!Pensare a questo padre di famiglia,che ha comportamenti da 16enne e mi da il voltastomaco!Mi chiedo se elementi simili provino rispetto per le vite altrui,e questo sarebbe un buon padre e un buon marito vero?Divino...semplicemente divino!!!



Se continuavi senza fermarti ti davo anche un bacio. :up: 

A volte ci si trattiene, ma facciamo bene secondo te ?


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Son basito!


----------



## Tebina (14 Novembre 2012)

Un preservativo presto!


























TUMP!


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

della morale possiamo tranquillamente fottercene ma della salute no.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son basito!



Per la moglie  per i figli, o per entrambi ? c'è ne sono altri?


----------



## Marina60 (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perdonami, solo imprudente? Definisci così chi è sposato e vive una vita parallela fregandosene di tuo figlio dei suoi figli della moglie etc..
> 
> E non farmi spiegare le motivazioni del perchè ho nominato i figli.


i miei figli sono al corrente della nostra relazione...la sua no evidentemente ma perchè mai dovrebbe venirne a conoscenza ? solo la madre, se scoprisse tutto, potrebbe informarla e a quel punto.... sinceramente la responsabilità della sofferenza non sarebbe solo del padre.. ma si sa succede spesso che si usino i figli come ostaggi o scudi umani....


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Un preservativo presto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hai preferenza ?


----------



## -elisa- (14 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> No non l'abbiamo mai usato. nemmeno la prima volta....in primis perchè nonn c'è pericolo di certo  che rimanga incinta, e perchè da nostre confidenze precedenti alla relazione sapevamo entrambi che il rischio di  malattie era praticamente nullo. ( lui in astinenza da un paio d'anni io  più o meno idem ). Naturalmente mi direte che sono ingenua a credergli  ma hi i miei buoni motivi per farlo..


Che il rischio di malattie sia nullo è impossibile.
Le donne positive al Test sul Papilloma virus sono moltissime... è non è un virus da poco...vista l'incertezza e la variabilità dei tempi di incubazione.
Visto che si tratta di scopate e null'altro, non vedo perchè rischiare?


----------



## Eretteo (14 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> ps appena arrivato sms " buongiorno ! lo sai vero che ti amo ? ".......
> bhè fra qualche giorno parto ; 15 gg oltreoceano niente telefonate e sms  , solo FB ma col fuso orario è un disastro.... staremo a vedere !!!!


Lo so che ti rifiuti di ascoltare la realta',ed invece sarai lieta di ascoltare cio' che vuoi sentire;del tipo,se ti ripetessi per cinquemila anni ininterrottamente la frase "Ti sta prendendo per il culo.Ti sta prendendo per il culo.Ti sta prendendo per il culo......." tu faresti finta d'essere autistica ed in meditazione su un ramingo cucuzzolo dell'Everest,mentre il sole in lontananza incendia il tuo visso di rosso albeggiando....se invece (dopo 5000 anni 5000 di 'sta struma) esclamassi all'improvviso un'idiozia del tipo "Il suo cuore batte per te" tu all'improvviso ti alzeresti in piedi illuminata,e correresti verso di lui a braccia aperte al grido di "*LO SAPEVO!!!!!!*"
Mi sembra incredibile fare io certe osservazioni ad una donna che ha gia' superato il mezzo secolo,ma tant'e';sara' che se una cosa vuoi far finta di non capirla,non entra,senza riguardo all'eta'.
Ma se i tuoi 15 giorni di vacanza tebli godi come una vacanza.no?
Perche' se devi andar via con l'unico pensiero di guardare ogni 10 minuti il pc per leggere cazzate fotoniche tipo i suoi "Ti amo",puoi tranquillamente restare a casa e risparmiare un sacco di soldi.
Che terrei da parte per quando sarai di nuovo in te.
E potrai spenderli per una vacanza vera.
Magari con un amante giovane,invece di accompagnarti ad uno stagionato e cadente contaballe.
Sbagliero'.......
.....


----------



## Marina60 (14 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non solo le corna,anche rapporti senza preservativo?Io capisco che l'amore fra due persone possa finire,non capisco come si fa a mettere a repentaglio la propria incolumità fisica,nel caso specifico sti gran cazzi massinfedele è quello che è,ma l'incolumità di una madre di tre figli è raccapricciante!Pensare a questo padre di famiglia,che ha comportamenti da 16enne e mi da il voltastomaco!Mi chiedo se elementi simili provino rispetto per le vite altrui,e questo sarebbe un buon padre e un buon marito vero?Divino...semplicemente divino!!!


Ti potrà sembrare strano ma io  gli credo, sono certa che lui non avesse ( e tuttora ) rapporti con la moglie  che  evidentemente non rischia proprio nulla, riguardo a me  a maggior ragione ....


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Ultimo*

Ascolta,tu fai bene a trattenerti....io  ho già i miei nemici qui dentro e me ne frego altamente!!Sinceramente quello che pensano sti 4 debosciati poco mi interessa,ora finchè si gioca con i sentimenti delle persone già non va bene,ma a 40anni,3 figli,andare a troie senza preservativo rischiando di trasmettere qualcosa a tua moglie è di una gravità indicibile!Ripeto massinfedele si giudica da solo,credo che abbia il cervello seriamente disabitato,ma anche chi gli dan manforte sta messo molto male!Questi son comportamenti criminali e non esagero!!!


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

mi è venuto un rash cutaneo istantaneo.
ogni volta che si va a chiedere questo benedetto preservativo non lo mette nessuno!
roba da vaticano...ma avete paura che la chiesa vi castighi?


----------



## Marina60 (14 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> credo che l'amante non dovrebbe "innamorarsi" dell'altro....
> 
> se vuole fare l'amante e basta....


certo..... se uno premedita è facile....


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> i miei figli sono al corrente della nostra relazione...la sua no evidentemente ma perchè mai dovrebbe venirne a conoscenza ? solo la madre, se scoprisse tutto, potrebbe informarla e a quel punto.... sinceramente la responsabilità della sofferenza non sarebbe solo del padre.. ma si sa succede spesso che si usino i figli come ostaggi o scudi umani....



Cosa pensano i tuoi figli?

I figli come scudi scrivi, o i genitori senza coscienza? Una persona che tradisce e continua nel tradimento non ha possibilità di discolparsi nei confronti delle persone a cui farà male, e tra questi i figli che ha voluto ed a cui deve rispetto, ma come al solito chi tradisce pensa soltanto con la doppia testa che si ritrova.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta,tu fai bene a trattenerti....io  ho già i miei nemici qui dentro e me ne frego altamente!!Sinceramente quello che pensano sti 4 debosciati poco mi interessa,ora finchè si gioca con i sentimenti delle persone già non va bene,ma a 40anni,3 figli,andare a troie senza preservativo rischiando di trasmettere qualcosa a tua moglie è di una gravità indicibile!Ripeto massinfedele si giudica da solo,credo che abbia il cervello seriamente disabitato,ma anche chi gli dan manforte sta messo molto male!Questi son comportamenti criminali e non esagero!!!



:up: Tranquillo, non mi trattengo.  La penso come te.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Ti potrà sembrare strano ma io  gli credo, sono certa che lui non avesse ( e tuttora ) rapporti con la moglie  che  evidentemente non rischia proprio nulla, riguardo a me  a maggior ragione ....


Fidarsi di un traditore? 

Si ok.

Io sono Brad Pitt


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Claudio*

Ma la morale claudio passa in secondo piano....!C'è di mezzo la salute......ma si può?E mi tocca anche conforntarmi con 4 dementi perchè tali sono, che asseriscono che infondo son comportamenti"Normali"si è cmq bravi genitori?Ma siamo a questo?


----------



## Marina60 (14 Novembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Lo so che ti rifiuti di ascoltare la realta',ed invece sarai lieta di ascoltare cio' che vuoi sentire;del tipo,se ti ripetessi per cinquemila anni ininterrottamente la frase "Ti sta prendendo per il culo.Ti sta prendendo per il culo.Ti sta prendendo per il culo......." tu faresti finta d'essere autistica ed in meditazione su un ramingo cucuzzolo dell'Everest,mentre il sole in lontananza incendia il tuo visso di rosso albeggiando....se invece (dopo 5000 anni 5000 di 'sta struma) esclamassi all'improvviso un'idiozia del tipo "Il suo cuore batte per te" tu all'improvviso ti alzeresti in piedi illuminata,e correresti verso di lui a braccia aperte al grido di "*LO SAPEVO!!!!!!*"
> Mi sembra incredibile fare io certe osservazioni ad una donna che ha gia' superato il mezzo secolo,ma tant'e';sara' che se una cosa vuoi far finta di non capirla,non entra,senza riguardo all'eta'.
> Ma se i tuoi 15 giorni di vacanza tebli godi come una vacanza.no?
> Perche' se devi andar via con l'unico pensiero di guardare ogni 10 minuti il pc per leggere cazzate fotoniche tipo i suoi "Ti amo",puoi tranquillamente restare a casa e risparmiare un sacco di soldi.
> ...


Sereno  la vacanza è mia e me la gestisco io.....


----------



## Marina60 (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fidarsi di un traditore?
> 
> Si ok.
> 
> Io sono Brad Pitt


Si perchè anch'io ho tradito, anch'io  sono stata in astinenza, anch'io ho tergiversato prima di lasciarmi andare....


----------



## Tebina (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai preferenza ?




no. Tanto mi fanno allergia tutti.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma la morale claudio passa in secondo piano....!C'è di mezzo la salute......ma si può?E mi tocca anche conforntarmi con 4 dementi perchè tali sono, che asseriscono che infondo son comportamenti"Normali"si è cmq bravi genitori?Ma siamo a questo?


La morale non passa in secondo piano, io ho dei figli a cui pensare e mi sento anche moralmente presente nei loro confronti. Anche nelle malattie, che sono trasmissibili.


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

stiamo parlando di rapporti extraconiugali .niente è sicuro : lei non sa nemmeno se la moglie di lui magari ha sedici amanti.è veramente un'ingenuità totale quello che dici.certo io a quei dettagli non penso ma alla sostanza dei rischi sì


Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh, un annetto mi pare un termine piuttosto lunghetto, ti dirò. E comunque se si sta con una persona così a lungo immagino ci debba essere fiducia, altrimenti, con l'idea di infezioni e quant'altro, uno non dovrebbe neanche praticare il cunnulingus o la fellatio o altre pratiche che comunque potrebbero trasmettere infezioni. Perchè poi non è che si riduce tutto ad infilare e pompare, eh. Te lo spiego perchè so che sono dettagli a cui magari non pensi troppo.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Claudio*

Sono seriamente nauseato!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Si perchè anch'io ho tradito, anch'io  sono stata in astinenza, anch'io ho tergiversato prima di lasciarmi andare....



E quindi?


----------



## Simy (14 Novembre 2012)

ancora si discute sell'utilizzo del preservativo... beata ignoranza 

:sbatti:


----------



## Tebina (14 Novembre 2012)

-elisa- ha detto:


> Che il rischio di malattie sia nullo è impossibile.
> Le donne positive al Test sul Papilloma virus sono moltissime... è non è un virus da poco...vista l'incertezza e la variabilità dei tempi di incubazione.
> Visto che si tratta di scopate e null'altro, non vedo perchè rischiare?


Il papilloma virus si prende anche usando il preservativo.
Le donne positive al pap test sono assolutamente la maggior patrte, come è "giusto" che sia perchè il nostro corpo è in grado assolutamente di vanificarlo e distruggerlo senza troppi problemi.
Poi c'è una minima parte che per età, fumo, sistema immunitario basso eccetera non riesce ad annullarlo ed ecco che parte il circo.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> stiamo parlando di rapporti extraconiugali .niente è sicuro : lei non sa nemmeno se la moglie di lui magari ha sedici amanti.è veramente un'ingenuità totale quello che dici.certo io a quei dettagli non penso ma alla sostanza dei rischi sì


Ora capisci perchè ironizzavo e dicevo che bisogna spiegare tutto.

Ma tanto dobbiamo fidarci, quindi nada preservativi.


----------



## Marina60 (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cosa pensano i tuoi figli?
> 
> I figli come scudi scrivi, o i genitori senza coscienza? Una persona che tradisce e continua nel tradimento non ha possibilità di discolparsi nei confronti delle persone a cui farà male, e tra questi i figli che ha voluto ed a cui deve rispetto, ma come al solito chi tradisce pensa soltanto con la doppia testa che si ritrova.


I miei figli sono tranquilli, la separazione dal loro padre è stata più che civile e ponderata, oltre che accettata da entranbi....il fatto che io veda qualcuno non li turba.... non li coinvolgo di certo, di certo non lo invito alle feste di famiglia.... insomma è affar mio e loro non se ne curano

Io dico solo che se un genitore , per quanto delusi, tradito o sofferente mette in mezzo i figli, cerca di farseli alleati  contro l'altro  genitore  lo fa per vendicarsi  ....o ci vedi amore in questo ?


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

Ignoranza?Nel 2012?Io dico che son comportamenti criminali..!!D'altronde questi sono i nostri coetanei..ma che generazione di merda!!!


----------



## Tebina (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi è venuto un rash cutaneo istantaneo.
> ogni volta che si va a chiedere questo benedetto preservativo non lo mette nessuno!
> roba da vaticano...ma avete paura che la chiesa vi castighi?


io sono la prima della classe vero Min?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ancora si discute sell'utilizzo del preservativo... beata ignoranza
> 
> :sbatti:


Ma se leggi bene, a quanto pare si, bisogna spiegarlo.

Ma tu ti fidi vero? Quindi non usarlo.

Mi sento disgustato davvero.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Il papilloma virus si prende anche usando il preservativo.
> Le donne positive al pap test sono assolutamente la maggior patrte, come è "giusto" che sia perchè il nostro corpo è in grado assolutamente di vanificarlo e distruggerlo senza troppi problemi.
> Poi c'è una minima parte che per età, fumo, sistema immunitario basso eccetera non riesce ad annullarlo ed ecco che parte il circo.




Wuau!! allora corrono pericoli anche i figli ?


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

questo non toglie l'esigenza dell'uso del preservativo per le altre , gravi malattie..





Tebina ha detto:


> Il papilloma virus si prende anche usando il preservativo.
> Le donne positive al pap test sono assolutamente la maggior patrte, come è "giusto" che sia perchè il nostro corpo è in grado assolutamente di vanificarlo e distruggerlo senza troppi problemi.
> Poi c'è una minima parte che per età, fumo, sistema immunitario basso eccetera non riesce ad annullarlo ed ecco che parte il circo.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Claudio*

Disgusto?tu pensa cosa rischia inconsapevolemente ed innocentemente la moglie di massinfedele...e tu pensa questo animale cosa gli fa rischiare....con 3 figli probabilemte piccoli....!!


----------



## Marina60 (14 Novembre 2012)

-elisa- ha detto:


> Che il rischio di malattie sia nullo è impossibile.
> Le donne positive al Test sul Papilloma virus sono moltissime... è non è un virus da poco...vista l'incertezza e la variabilità dei tempi di incubazione.
> Visto che si tratta di scopate e null'altro, non vedo perchè rischiare?


Devo dedurre che voi che usate il preservativo sempre e comunque , quindi non vi dedicate al sesso orale....:condom:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> I miei figli sono tranquilli, la separazione dal loro padre è stata più che civile e ponderata, oltre che accettata da entranbi....il fatto che io veda qualcuno non li turba.... non li coinvolgo di certo, di certo non lo invito alle feste di famiglia.... insomma è affar mio e loro non se ne curano
> 
> Io dico solo che se un genitore , per quanto delusi, tradito o sofferente mette in mezzo i figli, cerca di farseli alleati  contro l'altro  genitore  lo fa per vendicarsi  ....o ci vedi amore in questo ?





No non ci vedo amore, ci vedo le conseguenze che i traditori "hanno voluto" tu ci vedi amore e responsabilità in ciò.


----------



## Tebina (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Wuau!! allora corrono pericoli anche i figli ?


no. solo se deve partorire la madre e ce l'ha quindi possono fare un cesareo.
Ed è un virus sempre, sempre passato dall'uomo.
Infatti le vergini non muoiono di cancro all'utero.

Gira e rigira siete degli untori


----------



## Eretteo (14 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Sereno la vacanza è mia e me la gestisco io.....


Indubitabilmente


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Disgusto?tu pensa cosa rischia inconsapevolemente ed innocentemente la moglie di massinfedele...e tu pensa questo animale cosa gli fa rischiare....con 3 figli probabilemte piccoli....!!



Pensare? non pensiamoci dai, i preservativi costano troppo,


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> no. solo se deve partorire la madre e ce l'ha quindi possono fare un cesareo.
> Ed è un virus sempre, sempre passato dall'uomo.
> Infatti le vergini non muoiono di cancro all'utero.
> 
> Gira e rigira siete degli untori



Ah si? e se tu hai un taglio e tuo figlio anche e vi asciugate le mani nello stesso strofinaccio?
Se tu hai un taglio nelle labbra e tuo figlio anche e vi date un bacio?


----------



## Marina60 (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> stiamo parlando di rapporti extraconiugali .niente è sicuro : lei non sa nemmeno se la moglie di lui magari ha sedici amanti.è veramente un'ingenuità totale quello che dici.certo io a quei dettagli non penso ma alla sostanza dei rischi sì




  vabbè...... tutto può essere ma che lei abbia 16  o ( 1 )amante  la vedo dura....... e poi ripeto sono tranquilla, sempre stata !


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Devo dedurre che voi che usate il preservativo sempre e comunque , quindi non vi dedicate al sesso orale....:condom:


è evidente. E naturalmente usano il preservativo anche con il marito/moglie, poiché ci sono dei rischi, e questo sito lo prova, che essi siano infedeli senza preservativo


----------



## Tebina (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ah si? e se tu hai un taglio e tuo figlio anche e vi asciugate le mani nello stesso strofinaccio?
> Se tu hai un taglio nelle labbra e tuo figlio anche e vi date un bacio?


Ultimo, smettila di dire stronzate sul papilloma virus.
Non è l'AIDS


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Claudio*

In effetti,come mi hanno spiegato ieri,anche agendo come Massinfedele si è cmq ottimi genitori..!Io non avendo figli non sono titolato a parlare...!Ancora una volta hanno ragione i"DIVINI"..............


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Ultimo, smettila di dire stronzate sul papilloma virus.
> Non è l'AIDS


tutto fa brodo per attaccare gli infedeli


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Ultimo, smettila di dire stronzate sul papilloma virus.
> Non è l'AIDS


Ok avrò detto una stronzata, non mi sono informato.

Azzo perchè L'AIDS è TRASMISSIBILE? Minchia papà ( nota il maiuscolo sulla ciolla)


----------



## Marina60 (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Ultimo, smettila di dire stronzate sul papilloma virus.
> Non è l'AIDS


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

fra parentesi tanti anni fa sono stata " conizzata" proprio grazie a questo simpatico intruso.... io fedelissima  devo dedurre che mio marito ?


----------



## -elisa- (14 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Devo dedurre che voi che usate il preservativo sempre e comunque , quindi non vi dedicate al sesso orale....:condom:


Personalmente lo uso sempre.
Ma ognuno fa come vuole...visto che non siete di primo pelo, dovreste sapere non solo come cautelarvi, ma non raccontarvi caxxate l'un l'altro...


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

ma fate bene a prenderla con ironia.ora spiace per l'attacco in massa, a me piace polemizzare in solitaria.fai una cosa , però; ai tuoi figli insegna ad usare sempre precauzioni , magari fatti aiutare da chi in questo campo ne sa più di te ed è maggiormente informato   





massinfedele ha detto:


> è evidente. E naturalmente usano il preservativo anche con il marito/moglie, poiché ci sono dei rischi, e questo sito lo prova, che essi siano infedeli senza preservativo


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Claudio*

Dai non esagerare....devi aver sfiga a beccarti l'aids...che sarà mai?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> tutto fa brodo per attaccare gli infedeli



Sai un virus di solito sta anche in circolo nel sangue... solo per questo dicevo, ma Tebina dice che se io con le labbra ferite bacio mio figlio che ha anche il labbro ferito non lo contagio. Mi fido?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai non esagerare....devi aver sfiga a beccarti l'aids...che sarà mai?


Ma non il papilloma virus però


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*No*

Gli infedeli sono una cosa,i debosciati un'altra,i criminali un'altra ancora....sti cazzi dell'infedeltà!!


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma fate bene a prenderla con ironia.ora spiace per l'attacco in massa, a me piace polemizzare in solitaria.fai una cosa , però; ai tuoi figli insegna ad usare sempre precauzioni , magari fatti aiutare da chi in questo campo ne sa più di te ed è maggiormente informato


assolutamente d'accordo con te. E' ovvio che la regola è quella


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> fra parentesi tanti anni fa sono stata " conizzata" proprio grazie a questo simpatico intruso.... io fedelissima  devo dedurre che mio marito ?


:sbatti:


----------



## -Elisa- (14 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> fra parentesi tanti anni fa sono stata " conizzata" proprio grazie a questo simpatico intruso.... io fedelissima  devo dedurre che mio marito ?


Si. Potresti dedurre.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Claudio*

Ero ironico,questi non so più come definirli...!


----------



## Tebina (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok avrò detto una stronzata, non mi sono informato.
> 
> Azzo perchè L'AIDS è TRASMISSIBILE? Minchia papà ( nota il maiuscolo sulla ciolla)


Allora informati e non sparare minchiate pericolose per certe menti semplici.
L'AIDS è tutta un altra cosa dal papilloma.
TUTTA


E comunque sono certa che se ti fai un tampone all'uccello hai almeno un hpv o lo hai avuto.
Sono endemici sul vostro cazzo.
Ciao Untore.

E ora parla solo se ti informi, perchè sul papilloma non tollero ignoranza, soprattutto da parte degli uomini.
ne volete parlare?
Ok.
Ma a ragion veduta, non mettendo nel calderone tutto.

E ora vado in riunione.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai un virus di solito sta anche in circolo nel sangue... solo per questo dicevo, ma Tebina dice che se io con le labbra ferite bacio mio figlio che ha anche il labbro ferito non lo contagio. Mi fido?


io di tebina mi fido a priori, per partito preso


----------



## Tebina (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai un virus di solito sta anche in circolo nel sangue... solo per questo dicevo, ma Tebina dice che se io con le labbra ferite bacio mio figlio che ha anche il labbro ferito non lo contagio. Mi fido?



FALLA FINITA IGNORANTE!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ero ironico,questi non so più come definirli...!


Oscù compà io ti leggo tra le righe. 

Io so come definirli, traditori. ciò basta.


----------



## lothar57 (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi è venuto un rash cutaneo istantaneo.
> ogni volta che si va a chiedere questo benedetto preservativo non lo mette nessuno!
> roba da vaticano...ma avete paura che la chiesa vi castighi?


Cara Mini sono troppo d'accordo con te,e come sai e ben raro..ma questa e'la regina delle invornite...si beve tutte le panzane che le racconta..la piu'bella e la solita balla''non ho piu'rapprti con la moglie''....hahahahh..be'ammett Mini che in effetti solo io dico sempre la verita'.
E non mettere il profilattico e'roba da Senegal.....io piuttosto rinuncio..con il cavolo che mi ammalo.
Che sara'la fine che fara'lei...


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Oscù compà io ti leggo tra le righe.
> 
> Io so come definirli, traditori. ciò basta.


viva la sincerità


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Allora informati e non sparare minchiate pericolose per certe menti semplici.
> L'AIDS è tutta un altra cosa dal papilloma.
> TUTTA
> 
> ...


Tesoro forse mi informerò.

Ma sarebbe stato semplice scrivermi, se il mio sangue  va in contatto con quello di mio figlio, ed io suo padre ho il papilloma virus, non l'ho contagio. 


Il tuo untore preferito


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

per fortuna qualcuno che tradisce con la testa sul collo c'è.non mi sembri in grado di giudicare gli altri 





Ultimo ha detto:


> Oscù compà io ti leggo tra le righe.
> 
> Io so come definirli, traditori. ciò basta.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Comunque voi padri con papilloma virus, usate qualsiasi oggetto intimo assieme a tutta la famiglia, anche quelli intimi mi raccomando, basta sapere che non avete l'AIDS,  e quali altre malattie tebina ?


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> per fortuna qualcuno che tradisce con la testa sul collo c'è.non mi sembri in grado di giudicare gli altri



sono contento che tu lo dica, a prescindere da quel che pensi di me


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> per fortuna qualcuno che tradisce con la testa sul collo c'è.non mi sembri in grado di giudicare gli altri



Parere tuo, Come io ho i miei pareri. eh?


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Claudio*

Traditori?anche noi due siam stati due traditori.....!Io con tre figli a casa,una moglie che mi aspetta,ci penserei un pò ad andare con la prima zoccola che passa senza preservativo....forse preferirei puntarmi un'arma alla tempia e spararmi.. ci vuole coraggio per vincere l'istinto di conservazione....!!In certi individui il coraggio ha lasciato spazio all'inutilità esistenziale....!Io definisco questiu soggetti il cancro della società,inetti ed incoscienti,sciatti mentalmente,imbelli,zombie che procedono fra bassi istinti e bugie....vite gettate al vento...!!


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Allora informati e non sparare minchiate pericolose per certe menti semplici.
> L'AIDS è tutta un altra cosa dal papilloma.
> TUTTA
> 
> ...


tutto giusto.questo deve minimizzare l'importanza dell'uso del preservativo?
mi auguro di no


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

eh la madonna


oscuro ha detto:


> Traditori?anche noi due siam stati due traditori.....!Io con tre figli a casa,una moglie che mi aspetta,ci penserei un pò ad andare con la prima zoccola che passa senza preservativo....forse preferirei puntarmi un'arma alla tempia e spararmi.. ci vuole coraggio per vincere l'istinto di conservazione....!!In certi individui il coraggio ha lasciato spazio all'inutilità esistenziale....!Io definisco questiu soggetti il cancro della società,inetti ed incoscienti,sciatti mentalmente,imbelli,zombie che procedono fra bassi istinti e bugie....vite gettate al vento...!!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> sono contento che tu lo dica, a prescindere da quel che pensi di me


Compà qua Minerva non comanda eh, lei utente io utente, lei ha un'opinione io anche, chiarito questo, non sentirti meglio. vusavècomprì?


----------



## Simy (14 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ignoranza?Nel 2012?Io dico che son comportamenti criminali..!!D'altronde questi sono i nostri coetanei..ma che generazione di merda!!!


:blu:



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma se leggi bene, a quanto pare si, bisogna spiegarlo.
> 
> Ma tu ti fidi vero? Quindi non usarlo.
> 
> *Mi sento disgustato davvero*.


idem 



Minerva ha detto:


> ma fate bene a prenderla con ironia.ora spiace per l'attacco in massa, a me piace polemizzare in solitaria.fai una cosa , però; ai tuoi figli insegna ad usare sempre precauzioni , magari fatti aiutare da chi in questo campo ne sa più di te ed è maggiormente informato


:up:


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Credo che tutti quanti possano giudicare che mette a repentaglio la vita altrui minerva...!!E ti ricordo che ieri i soliti 4 imbecilli hanno fatto passare massinfedele per un buon padre....!!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Traditori?anche noi due siam stati due traditori.....!Io con tre figli a casa,una moglie che mi aspetta,ci penserei un pò ad andare con la prima zoccola che passa senza preservativo....forse preferirei puntarmi un'arma alla tempia e spararmi.. ci vuole coraggio per vincere l'istinto di conservazione....!!In certi individui il coraggio ha lasciato spazio all'inutilità esistenziale....!Io definisco questiu soggetti il cancro della società,inetti ed incoscienti,sciatti mentalmente,imbelli,zombie che procedono fra bassi istinti e bugie....vite gettate al vento...!!


:up:


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Compà qua Minerva non comanda eh, lei utente io utente, lei ha un'opinione io anche, chiarito questo, non sentirti meglio. vusavècomprì?


permettimi di condividere l'opinione di un utente, ti spiace?


----------



## -Elisa- (14 Novembre 2012)

Sarebbe opportuno sempre essere informati sulle modalità di trasmissione di quei virus che in genere si trasmettono per contatto sessuale, sui rischi e sulla prevenzione.

Il papillloma non è tanto una cazzatella. Per una donna è pericolosissimo. Le Asl mettono a disposizione un vaccino per le adolescenti. Se siete genitori informatevi.


----------



## Simy (14 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Traditori?anche noi due siam stati due traditori.....!Io con tre figli a casa,una moglie che mi aspetta,ci penserei un pò ad andare con la prima zoccola che passa senza preservativo....forse preferirei puntarmi un'arma alla tempia e spararmi.. ci vuole coraggio per vincere l'istinto di conservazione....!!In certi individui il coraggio ha lasciato spazio all'inutilità esistenziale....!Io definisco questiu soggetti il cancro della società,inetti ed incoscienti,sciatti mentalmente,imbelli,zombie che procedono fra bassi istinti e bugie....vite gettate al vento...!!


minchia


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> permettimi di condividere l'opinione di un utente, ti spiace?


Si.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> minchia


vabbe' dai, non è grave


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si.


capisco


----------



## Simy (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> vabbe' dai, non è grave



infatti è la persona migliore che io abbia mai conosciuto.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

Si,al posto di massinfedele ci penserei seriamente!!


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Parere tuo, Come io ho i miei pareri. eh?


insomma.la tua  coerenza è un po' altalenante


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> insomma.la tua  coerenza è un po' altalenante


Come sempre. La tu bigotta.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> infatti è la persona migliore che io abbia mai conosciuto.


nessun dubbio in proposito, volevo solo dire che non era grave.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*SImy*

Guarda,io sono uno stronzo,ma di una cosa vado fiero:non giocherei MAI con la salute di mia moglie... di un'altra persona!Se proprio voglio buttare una vita...butta la mia...ma non quella di chi crede in me!Gente di merda circondata da gente di merda....!!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> nessun dubbio in proposito, volevo solo dire che non era grave.



Per te, non per oscuro. Chiaro ora?


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> permettimi di condividere l'opinione di un utente, ti spiace?


fallo per bene con l'apostrofo rosa, essendo io una graziosa donnina


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> stiamo parlando di rapporti extraconiugali .niente è sicuro : lei non sa nemmeno se la moglie di lui magari ha sedici amanti.è veramente un'ingenuità totale quello che dici.certo io a quei dettagli non penso ma alla sostanza dei rischi sì


Minerva, ma tu infatti non sei amante di nessuno, non hai amanti e se per assurdo ricoprissi uno dei due ruoli il preservativo te lo metteresti tu. Altro che ingenuità. Io poi SONO per il preservativo, mica no. Ma non sono mica fobico, che è un'altra cosa. Lascia perdere.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per te, non per oscuro. Chiaro ora?


ma scusa, io dicevo che non erano gravi le espressioni usate da lui, a commento delle quali simy aveva detto minchia. Mica avevo detto altro


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Come sempre. La tu bigotta.


:singleeye:c'est paradossal


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

*oscuro*

Mi spieghi una cosa, perchè Minerva mi attacca sempre ricordandomi che ho tradito? 

Va sempre oltre i discorsi e le risposte che do, se sono giuste o sbagliate non ha importanza, visto che ho tradito non posso più dire le cose che ritengo giuste secondo te ?


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> fallo per bene con l'apostrofo rosa, essendo io una graziosa donnina


ci credi se ti dico che mentre premevo il tasto invio, ci ho pensato ed aspettavo la reprimenda...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :singleeye:c'est paradossal


Infatti.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :singleeye:c'est paradossal


vorrei condividere, ma sai non posso


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minerva, ma tu infatti non sei amante di nessuno, non hai amanti e se per assurdo ricoprissi uno dei due ruoli il preservativo te lo metteresti tu. Altro che ingenuità. Io poi SONO per il preservativo, mica no. *Ma non sono mica fobico*, che è un'altra cosa. Lascia perdere.


no, no
e chi sarebbe fobico, spiegami


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, no
> e chi sarebbe fobico, spiegami


Uno che non ti leccerebbe la fregna perchè una volta che t'ha vista ti direbbe che potresti avere malattie, o che non si fida di te a prescindere. Per dire.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Si*

Claudio,ma agire come massinfedele non è ostativo nell'essere un ottimo padre capisci?Ieri i "divini"mi hanno educatamente fatto intendere questo..!E se tu non sei d'accordo...partono insulti...:rotfleccato che tu ioeri non c'eri....peccato!


----------



## Marina60 (14 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Mini sono troppo d'accordo con te,e come sai e ben raro..ma questa e'la regina delle invornite...*si beve tutte le panzane che le racconta..la piu'bella e la solita balla''non ho piu'rapprti con la moglie''....hahahahh*..be'ammett Mini che in effetti solo io dico sempre la verita'.
> E non mettere il profilattico e'roba da Senegal.....io piuttosto rinuncio..con il cavolo che mi ammalo.
> Che sara'la fine che fara'lei...


Non  fatemi dire quello che , qui non si può dire, pena la lapidazione... se dico che gli credo ho i mie buoni motivi....


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Uno che non ti leccerebbe la fregna perchè una volta che t'ha vista ti direbbe che potresti avere malattie, o che non si fida di te a prescindere. Per dire.


 posto che in questo discorso c'entra nulla , ammetto di aver sbagliato a chiederti per dover leggere una simile volgarità.
complimenti, sei un signore


----------



## -Elisa- (14 Novembre 2012)

Se uso il preservativo mentre faccio il bagno in piscina sono fobico, ma se lo uso mentre ho rapporti con chi so per certo, ha altri partners, fosse solo il coniuge, sono semplicemente prudente.


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

-Elisa- ha detto:


> Se uso il preservativo mentre faccio il bagno in piscina sono fobico, ma se lo uso mentre ho rapporti con chi so per certo, ha altri partners, fosse solo il coniuge, sono semplicemente prudente.


mi rincuori


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Uno che non ti leccerebbe la fregna perchè una volta che t'ha vista ti direbbe che potresti avere malattie, o che non si fida di te a prescindere. Per dire.



Ma smettila!! non esiste altro che una direzione per Minerva, lei non sbaglia. stop. Solo aiutare vuole. 

Non beve, quindi in un raptus di follia non scoperebbe.
Non russa, e quindi non viene svegliata.
Etc etc.. la perfezione.


----------



## Simy (14 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda,io sono uno stronzo,ma di una cosa vado fiero:non giocherei MAI con la salute di mia moglie... di un'altra persona!Se proprio voglio buttare una vita...butta la mia...ma non quella di chi crede in me!Gente di merda circondata da gente di merda....!!


sullo stronzo dissento .... per il resto :quoto:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sullo stronzo dissento .... per il resto :quoto:


:up:


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Ascolta pusillanime,non è grave quello che ti scrivo io,è grave come agisci tu, arrivi a capirlo o la divina ti ha bruciato quel minimo di cervello?Tu con la tua incoscienza,metti a repentaglio la salute di tua moglie,madre di 3 figli,questo è gravissimo,ma capisco che forse non ci arrivi proprio,e non è neanche colpa tua!E sinceramente stermy con te ci ha visto lungo,sei un povero disgraziato,la colpa è di chi ti fa sentire"normale"...essendo come te...fisiologico anche questo...!!


----------



## Simy (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Uno che non ti leccerebbe la fregna perchè una volta che t'ha vista ti direbbe che potresti avere malattie, o che non si fida di te a prescindere. Per dire.



t'è cascata la corona


----------



## milli (14 Novembre 2012)

Scusate io arrivo sempre in ritardo.
Comunque se per lui è ancora valido il presupposto per cui il matrimonio non si tocca e avendogli tu detto che ti sei innamorata, il suo è un comportamento da stronzo. Che  motivo ha di giocare con i tuoi sentimenti, che lui conosce, mica deve convincerti a fare qualcosa, già sei a sua completa disposizione, hai addirittura mandato all'aria il tuo di matrimonio.


----------



## Simy (14 Novembre 2012)

-Elisa- ha detto:


> Se uso il preservativo mentre faccio il bagno in piscina sono fobico, ma se lo uso mentre ho rapporti con chi so per certo, ha altri partners, fosse solo il coniuge, sono semplicemente prudente.


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> posto che in questo discorso c'entra nulla , ammetto di aver sbagliato a chiederti per dover leggere una simile volgarità.
> complimenti, sei un signore


Come non c'entra? C'entra c'entra. O le malattie sono malattea sempre, o non lo sono. Se pensi che potrebbero esserci infezioni o promiscuità, non dovresti neanche avere rapporti orali. Punto. Il fatto è che tu non ti trovi nella situazione di fare l'amante, per cui assumi posizioni di rigidità dogmatiche più di cazzo (inteso come sceme) che altro.
Poi, non capisco che fastidio ti dia la parola FREGNA, francamente. E che è.


----------



## milli (14 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta pusillanime,non è grave quello che ti scrivo io,è grave come agisci tu, arrivi a capirlo o la divina ti ha bruciato quel minimo di cervello?Tu con la tua incoscienza,metti a repentaglio la salute di tua moglie,madre di 3 figli,questo è gravissimo,ma capisco che forse non ci arrivi proprio,e non è neanche colpa tua!E sinceramente stermy con te ci ha visto lungo,sei un povero disgraziato,la colpa è di chi ti fa sentire"normale"...essendo come te...fisiologico anche questo...!!



Ma perchè lui va a saltabeccare in giro senza usare protezioni? E poi lo stesso fa con la moglie???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Marina60 (14 Novembre 2012)

-Elisa- ha detto:


> Se uso il preservativo mentre faccio il bagno in piscina sono fobico, ma se lo uso mentre ho rapporti con chi so per certo, ha altri partners, fosse solo il coniuge, sono semplicemente prudente.


quindi niente sesso orale.....


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

-Elisa- ha detto:


> Se uso il preservativo mentre faccio il bagno in piscina sono fobico, ma se lo uso mentre ho rapporti con chi so per certo, ha altri partners, fosse solo il coniuge, sono semplicemente prudente.


Ma che cazzo stai dicendo pure tu. Chi ha mai parlato di NON usare il preservativo? Di certo non io. Però, cazzo, un minimo di cervello anche nel perchè lo si usa.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Scusate io arrivo sempre in ritardo.
> Comunque se per lui è ancora valido il presupposto per cui il matrimonio non si tocca e avendogli tu detto che ti sei innamorata, il suo è un comportamento da stronzo. Che motivo ha di giocare con i tuoi sentimenti, che lui conosce, mica deve convincerti a fare qualcosa, già sei a sua completa disposizione, hai addirittura mandato all'aria il tuo di matrimonio.


condivido in parte. D'altro lato lui magari si lascia andare ad "amare" perché hanno discusso e sa che le cose sono chiare, pensando magari di non ferirla


----------



## -elisa- (14 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> quindi niente sesso orale.....


Ognuno si regola come crede.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Ma perchè lui va a saltabeccare in giro senza usare protezioni? E poi lo stesso fa con la moglie???????????????????????????????????????


no, di regola no. Ma alle volte ho fatto degli errori, fortunatamente senza conseguenze. da allora non l'ho più fatto.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Milli*

Esattamente!E mi son beccato pure la solita reprimenda dai 4 "divini"perchè nonostante questo, massinfedele potrebbe essere un buon padre....!Nonostante questo particolare IRRILEVANTE!!


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

i tuoi sono non discorsi a puro uso polemico.se sei per l'uso del preservativo e nessuno ha esasperato il concetto indicando di usarlo in condizioni assurde ...parli solo per andare contro .sterile , sgradevole e scontato





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo stai dicendo pure tu. Chi ha mai parlato di NON usare il preservativo? Di certi non io. Però, cazzo, un minimo di cervello anche nel perchè lo si usa.


----------



## exStermy (14 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Sono stata già male, ho  rischiato al punto di mettere  fine a un  matrimonio , già evidentemente alla frutta, sperando inconsciamente che   anche lui smuovesse le acque, ma poi mi sono " rassegnata " a vivere  questa parentesi senza farmi troppe menate, ho ripreso in mano la mia  vita e i miei interessi che avevo trascurato per lui...a quel punto lui è  partito in quarta...e ogni volta che provo a rimetterlo in riga lui  ribadisce più forte" l'amore" per me dedicando sempre più spazio  attenzioni e parole alla sua vita parallela....senza forzare la mano,  senza  dare speranze su un futuro insieme ma di fatto alimenta   aspettative che avevo accantonato...un gioco al massacro decisamente hai  ragione, ma è così difficile per me non accogliere tutto questo ben di  dio  essendone decisamente innamorata.....Ne abbiamo parlato , ho messo  dei paletti, ad esempio alle uscite in cui lei è presente, agli inviti  sconsiderati a casa sua e alle situazioni più rischiose  ma lui continua  imperterrito e fa pure l'offeso  perchè non credo , non  del tutto, al  suo "grande amore"....
> ps appena arrivato sms " buongiorno ! lo sai vero che ti amo ? ".......
> bhè fra qualche giorno parto ; 15 gg oltreoceano niente telefonate e sms  , solo FB ma col fuso orario è un disastro.... staremo a vedere !!!!


ridicola e senza spina dorsale....

avessi 20 anni ce starebbe ma a 53 e' proprio da vomito...


----------



## milli (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> condivido in parte. D'altro lato lui magari si lascia andare ad "amare" perché hanno discusso e sa che le cose sono chiare, pensando magari di non ferirla



Sarebbe del tipo: posto che il matrimonio non si tocca, perchè mandarlo all'aria mi costerebbe una cifra o per altri motivi di natura pratica, nonostante ciò io sono innamorato di te.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> i tuoi sono non discorsi a puro uso polemico.se sei per l'uso del preservativo e nessuno ha esasperato il concetto indicando di usarlo in condizioni assurde ...parli solo per andare contro .sterile , sgradevole e scontato


Veramente sei tu che esasperi, tanto da far finta di non capire cosa si intenda per relazione lunga o fiducia. Sei tu che dici che tra amanti non può esserci fiducia a PRESCINDERE, non io.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Ma perchè lui va a saltabeccare in giro senza usare protezioni? E poi lo stesso fa con la moglie???????????????????????????????????????


però se ti può essere utile in qualche modo, sentiti libera di pensare che non ho mai usato il preservativo e vado con prostitute


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> i tuoi sono non discorsi a puro uso polemico.se sei per l'uso del preservativo e nessuno ha esasperato il concetto indicando di usarlo in condizioni assurde ...parli solo per andare contro .sterile , sgradevole e scontato


Rileggiti, perchè con me non hai fatto altro.

Ex io vado al bar, divertiti tu.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Sarebbe del tipo: posto che il matrimonio non si tocca, perchè mandarlo all'aria mi costerebbe una cifra o per altri motivi di natura pratica, nonostante ciò io sono innamorato di te.


non puoi essere innamorato di due persone?


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Avevi ragione cazzo!Io credevo che massinfedele era solo un povero coglione,tu invece hai sempre esternato il concetto che fosse una grandissimo coglione...!!


----------



## -Elisa- (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo stai dicendo pure tu. Chi ha mai parlato di NON usare il preservativo? Di certo non io. Però, cazzo, un minimo di cervello anche nel perchè lo si usa.


 E quando lo si usa? Sentiamo, sentiamo...


----------



## Simy (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Veramente sei tu che esasperi, tanto da far finta di non capire cosa si intenda per relazione lungo o fiducia. Sei tu che dici che tra amanti *non può esserci fiducia a PRESCINDERE*, non io.


ma nemmeno in un rapporto di coppia "ufficiale" può esserci fiducia a prescindere, visto che a quanto pare chi va a trombicchiare in giro lo fa senza protezione...


----------



## milli (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> no, di regola no. Ma alle volte ho fatto degli errori, fortunatamente senza conseguenze. da allora non l'ho più fatto.


E vorrei vedere. Certo che non sei così accorto come dici di essere. Certe dimenticanze non sono proprio di poco conto, e scusami, ma evidenziano "il grande amore" che provi per tua moglie.




oscuro ha detto:


> Esattamente!E mi son beccato pure la solita reprimenda dai 4 "divini"perchè nonostante questo, massinfedele potrebbe essere un buon padre....!Nonostante questo particolare IRRILEVANTE!!


Va bè è che ognuno tira acqua al proprio mulino.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

Vabbè dai è successo qualche volte mica sempre non esageriamo adesso!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

-Elisa- ha detto:


> E quando lo si usa? Sentiamo, sentiamo...


Ma che devi sentire? Sei scema? Quando scopi a destra ed a manca, essenzialmente.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> non puoi essere innamorato di due persone?


oppure non voler divorziare per la figlia? Faccio solo delle ipotesi


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma nemmeno in un rapporto di coppia "ufficiale" può esserci fiducia a prescindere, visto che a quanto pare chi va a trombicchiare in giro lo fa senza protezione...


Eh, vabbè. Buonanotte.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*SI*

Si ,si possono amare 3 persone,4,5.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:40 anni.....:rotfl:


----------



## milli (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> però se ti può essere utile in qualche modo, sentiti libera di pensare che non ho mai usato il preservativo e vado con prostitute



Dici che potrebbe servirmi?


----------



## Eretteo (14 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Che  motivo ha di giocare con i tuoi sentimenti, che lui conosce, mica deve convincerti a fare qualcosa, già sei a sua completa disposizione, hai addirittura mandato all'aria il tuo di matrimonio.


Perche' mai non dovrebbe prenderla per il culo?
Lui a 48 anni faticherebbe a raccattare qualcos'altro gratis,con due moine la tardona abbocca (perche' costei e' in pieno regime mentale da "ultima cartucciera") e con due balle scritte su faccia libro sognamo d'essere la principessina che aspetta il prode cavaliere sul bianco stallone.
Lui fa benissimo,poca spesa e molta resa.


----------



## exStermy (14 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Avevi ragione cazzo!Io credevo che massinfedele era solo un povero coglione,tu invece hai sempre esternato il concetto che fosse una grandissimo coglione...!!


e' tutto e solo merito de minimo, caro uotson...

gira con l'insegna ar neon...

ahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

P.S: 




*FREGNA*


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> E vorrei vedere. Certo che non sei così accorto come dici di essere. Certe dimenticanze non sono proprio di poco conto, e scusami, ma evidenziano "il grande amore" che provi per tua moglie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (14 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ridicola e senza spina dorsale....
> 
> avessi 20 anni ce starebbe ma a 53 e' proprio da vomito...




ahahahah..Stermy bello questa zoccola le batte tutte pero'.....troia e pure credulona.....ma dico io si puo'credere a queste puttanate????''ti amo''.....ahahahah..e intanto si tiene la moglie...e la fessa fagiana assieme....


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Ma ti rendi conto di cosa scrivono?


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Dici che potrebbe servirmi?


non saprei, sai può sempre tornare utile. hai la mia benedizione santa


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Lothar*

Comunque complimenti per il tuo intervento!:up:


----------



## exStermy (14 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahah..Stermy bello questa zoccola le batte tutte pero'.....troia e pure credulona.....ma dico io si puo'credere a queste puttanate????''ti amo''.....ahahahah..e intanto si tiene la moglie...e la fessa fagiana assieme....


fa uno schifo cosmico anche quello smidollato senzapalle del maritozzo che se la tiene e non la butta fori de casa a carci in culo a due a due...

e fa pure la brava nonnina col nipotame...ahahahahah

ma s'andasse a rinchiude in quarche ospizio...

ahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

*chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Per perdersi non intendo innamorarsi, micia. Intendo: vivere nel tempo che ti è dato, nel presente, senza continuamente pensare a quello che si dovrebbe fare, a quello che dovrebbe o non dovrebbe essere.
> Che poi: secondo quali schemi?



ok. ho capito.


non ci sono schemi nemmeno secondo me, solo aspettative.


----------



## Simy (14 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè dai è successo qualche volte mica sempre non esageriamo adesso!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


i
dici che possiamo soprassedere? 





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, vabbè. Buonanotte.


eh, vabbè un corno Joey ma tu che ne sai la tua amante quanti ne ha avuti prima di te? io ti posso pure dire che sono pura e casta e invece magari mi trombo ogni sera uno diverso? ti fidi cosi? ad minchiam?


----------



## gas (14 Novembre 2012)

eh, vabbè un corno Joey ma tu che ne sai la tua amante quanti ne ha avuti prima di te? io ti posso pure dire che sono pura e casta e invece magari *mi trombo ogni sera uno diverso*? ti fidi cosi? ad minchiam?[/QUOTE]
davvero?


----------



## exStermy (14 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto di cosa scrivono?


e che sara' mai scopa' di sti tempi co' le mignotte senza cappuccio...

roba da igNobel...

ahahahahah

e per Lorena Bobbit...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

Guarda simy,ti consiglio di soprassedere,vuoi beccarti anche tu gli insulti dei"divini"?questi hanno un QI elevato,ed i loro comportamenti coscenziosi e adulti sono li a testimoniarlo.....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Già..i divini....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto sorridere di buon mattino, e credimi non è impresa  facile.... ragazzi alla soglia dei 50 anni( per lui ) e superati da un  pò per me.....!!!!!
> 
> Certo hai ragione, prendo con le pinze le parole... so bene che possono  essere un contorno piacevole a una situazione  a dir poco strana....ma  sono i fatti che alla fine fanno  confusione...... Se tiene così tanto  alla famiglia  perchè fa di tutto per smarcarsi e stare con me ? ci sono  settimane che ci vediamo anche 5  sere su  7 . il sabato sera è quasi  sempre nostro per non parlare delle domeniche..... sono veramente rare  quelle che passa a casa...Questa settimana poi è al delirio ( domenica  parto e starò via 15 gg ) si è inventato di tutto  e con la scusa di   salutarmi, manco stessi per morire:mrgreen:.,...  ci siamo visti praticamente tutti i gg....si è persino preso mezza  giornata di ferie..... capirai che per quanto cerchi di stare con i  piedi per terra, per quanto razionalmente sappia che comunque sia  di  lasciare il nido non se ne parla, con il suo comportamento alimenta il  fuoco dell'illusione....per non parlare delle imprudenze.... ovunque si  sia, anche in luoghi dove il rischio di essere visto è altissimo lui non  mi molla un attimo. abbracci baci e mani arpionate e quando gli faccio  notare questa cosa ( in fondo a me   non mi frega, io non ho niente da  nascondere ) lui risponde  serafico ; sei o non sei l'amore mio ?   fregatene !!!!
> capirai..........



Marina60... a questo punto posso solo risponderti in base a come reagirei io, come la vivrei io. e l ho gia detto.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> eh, vabbè un corno Joey ma tu che ne sai la tua amante quanti ne ha avuti prima di te? io ti posso pure dire che sono pura e casta e invece magari mi trombo ogni sera uno diverso? ti fidi cosi? ad minchiam?


Simò, tu parlavi di non potersi fidare neanche nei rapporti di coppia "ufficiali". Io mi riferivo a quello. Poi il discorso dell'amante è soggettivo, nel senso che un conto è una storiella così un altro è un rapporto più lungo anche di anni, fatto salvo il fatto che il preservativo va messo sempre.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> i
> dici che possiamo soprassedere?
> 
> 
> ...


assolutamente d'accordo, in realtà certezze non ve ne sono. Ma rimane il fatto, secondo me, che uno dovrebbe seguire le regole base, vale a dire preservativo nei rapporti occasionali. Non da la certezza assoluta, ma migliora le statistiche. Poi capita di fare cazzate. Alcuni di voi lo trovano imperdonabile, io credo che sia nella natura umana fare errori, anche gravi.


----------



## lothar57 (14 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comunque complimenti per il tuo intervento!:up:


hahahaha grazie Oscuro....come vedi io tiro dritto per la mia strada e scrivo quello che penso..e se non piace.chissenefrega....


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Già..e che sarà mai se poi te becchi l'aids e l'attacchi a tu mogliè madre di 3 figli????"Divini misteri"..........!


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Lothar*

Infatti anche quando mi dai contro so che non sei in malafede...almeno tu!!:up:


----------



## Simy (14 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda simy,*ti consiglio di soprasse*dere,vuoi beccarti anche tu gli insulti dei"divini"?questi hanno un QI elevato,ed i loro comportamenti coscenziosi e adulti sono li a testimoniarlo.....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Già..i divini....:rotfl::rotfl:


no..voglio dire la mia pure io! :incazzato:


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Rileggiti, perchè con me non hai fatto altro.
> 
> Ex io vado al bar, divertiti tu.


no,vedi, di te m'infastidisce la mancanza di coerenza. quando in realtà hai fatto il piacione in giro per tanto tempo e concluso non ho ben capito quante volte ma poco importa...non puoi permetterti giudizi da censore immacolato.
e la mia non è polemica ma constatazione pura.
ti ho letto troppo altalenante e completamente complice con chi sostiene il contrario di quello che oggi appoggi.il conte e oscuro sono ai due lati della questione...com'è che dai ragione ad entrambe...come si fa?


----------



## Simy (14 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> davvero?


era un esempio


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Ci rinuncio!Chiama la divina....che cazzo significa cazzate gravi?No, ci rinuncio veramente!!


----------



## exStermy (14 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Già..e che sarà mai se poi te becchi l'aids e l'attacchi a tu mogliè madre di 3 figli????"Divini misteri"..........!


e vabbe', comunque io na' passatina ar monitor ed alla tastiera co' Lysoform ce l'ho data...

ahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> allora il mio consiglio è di fare molta attenzione, perché la serenità di quella ragazza è nelle vostre mani. I sentimenti, il coinvolgimento, sono tutte belle cose, ma la serenità dei ragazzi viene prima. E se lui non è in grado di capirlo o si lascia andare, magari aiutalo tu. E il più bel gesto d'amore che puoi fargli. Perché non saprà perdonarsi di aver fatto soffrire sua figlia.


approvo.:smile:

mi chiedevo infatti come sia possibile che la figlia di 16 anni non abbia  intuito nulla.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

Attenta......che poi i divini ti attaccano....attenta!!!


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> P.S:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tira fuori il bambino che c'è in te, è liberatorio


----------



## milli (14 Novembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Perche' mai non dovrebbe prenderla per il culo?
> Lui a 48 anni faticherebbe a raccattare qualcos'altro gratis,con due moine la tardona abbocca (perche' costei e' in pieno regime mentale da "ultima cartucciera") e con due balle scritte su faccia libro sognamo d'essere la principessina che aspetta il prode cavaliere sul bianco stallone.
> Lui fa benissimo,poca spesa e molta resa.



Ma ce l'avrebbe pure gratis! Perchè spendere anche se poco!


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oddio, io capisco il preservativo nei rapporti occasionali sicuramente, nei rapporti a medio lungo termine si presume che due persone si conoscano e si fidino l'uno dell'altra, per cui il preservativo ha senso solo in forma di contraccettivo. Per me.


pure per me.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> approvo.:smile:
> 
> mi chiedevo infatti come sia possibile che la figlia di 16 anni non abbia intuito nulla.


mgari lo ha intuito e non lo sanno. E' molto difficile capire cosa pensanodavvero i ragazzi.


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> P.S:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Chanel presto!



















TUMP!


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Ultimo da ragione al conte su questa questione? a me non sembra,e non mi risulta che il conte si sia espresso a favore dei divini essendo un pò divino anche lui...!!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Simò, *tu parlavi di non potersi fidare neanche nei rapporti di coppia "ufficiali". *Io mi riferivo a quello. Poi il discorso dell'amante è soggettivo, nel senso che un conto è una storiella così un altro è un rapporto più lungo anche di anni, fatto salvo il fatto che il preservativo va messo sempre.


non hai capito cosa intendevo...
ti faccio un esempio: tu vai avviamente a letto con tua moglie senza protezioni...se dovessi scoprire che ti tradisce non ti verrebbe il tarlo di sapere se almeno ha usato protezioni? sentire gente che dice che il preservativo può non essere utilizzato in rapporti che durano nel tempo a me sinceramente fa venire il voltastomaco perchè un domani una persona del genere potrebbe ritrovarsi al mio fianco...e io alla mia pellaccia ci tengo


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Signori*

Signori vi lascio alla cultura,il QI si sta innalzando,ed io mi sento a disagio!!A dopo!Simy attenta che i divini ti osservano....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tira fuori il bambino che c'è in te, è liberatorio


Eh lo so, fallo pure tu, guarda:


*FREGNA CALDA E BAGNATA

*


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ultimo da ragione al conte su questa questione? a me non sembra,e non mi risulta che il conte si sia espresso a favore dei divini essendo un pò divino anche lui...!!:rotfl:


in effetti non su questo tema .parlavo di ultimo in genere e sulle sue oscillazioni


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che evita è di andare in ristoranti dove lo conoscono perchè frequentati con la moglie... per il resto no direi che è piuttosto imprudente.....




si..ma scusate, che la moglie non abbia capito o che non voglia saperlo ok.

ma la ragazza di 16 anni, se lo viene a sapere , ti/vi rendi conto?


----------



## lunaiena (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oddio, io capisco il preservativo nei rapporti occasionali sicuramente, nei rapporti a medio lungo termine si presume che due persone si conoscano e si fidino l'uno dell'altra, per cui il preservativo ha senso solo in forma di contraccettivo. Per me.




concordo...


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh lo so, fallo pure tu, guarda:
> 
> 
> *FREGNA CALDA E BAGNATA
> ...


mancava.


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> pure per me.


ah sì? cioè visto che marina ha un rapporto di un anno il fatto che non l'abbia mai messo rientra in quello che a te va bene?
perché nessuno ha scritto che nei matrimoni ventennali lo si debba usare.visto che qui si parla solo di rapporti extraconiugali


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> mancava.


sono affermazioni che illuminano


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahah..Stermy bello questa zoccola le batte tutte pero'.....troia e pure credulona.....ma dico io si puo'credere a queste puttanate????''ti amo''.....ahahahah..e intanto si tiene la moglie...e la fessa fagiana assieme....




ma tu,e chi ti da retta ma quanto fai schifo ?


- ma io non ne posso piu di leggere ste merdate. ma che cazzo è ...ma nessuno s' indigna? solo cicci picci e bau bau con sto stronzo ?


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

io me ne vado.


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> sono affermazioni che illuminano


che possiamo fare, in fondo se ci si diverte con poco non costa nulla


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma tu,e chi ti da retta ma quanto fai schifo ?
> 
> 
> - ma io non ne posso piu di leggere ste merdate. ma che cazzo è ...ma nessuno s' indigna? solo cicci picci e bau bau con sto stronzo ?


picci picci bau bau io non lo faccio con nessuno.
meno una


----------



## Eretteo (14 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Ma ce l'avrebbe pure gratis!
> Non ce l'avrebbe,*ce l'ha* gratis.
> Perchè spendere anche se poco!


Il suo obiettivo e' andare in buca senza esborsi pecuniari.
L'unica cosa che consuma e' la tastiera del pc.
Persegue il suo obiettivo e lo ottiene senza sforzo.
Per questo e' da stimare.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che possiamo fare, in fondo se ci si diverte con poco non costa nulla


alla fine dei giochi però meglio questo che offese continue, non trovi?


----------



## Simy (14 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma tu,e chi ti da retta ma quanto fai schifo ?
> 
> 
> - ma io non ne posso piu di leggere ste merdate. ma che cazzo è ...ma nessuno s' indigna? *solo cicci picci e bau bau con sto stronzo *?


non mi pare...tra l'altro ci litighiamo sempre per le stesse cose..è diventato un disco rotto


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> alla fine dei giochi però meglio questo che offese continue, non trovi?


non trovo.meglio nessuna delle due


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che possiamo fare, in fondo se ci si diverte con poco non costa nulla



E se era a pagamento pensi forse che ti avrei anche forse solo letta? Oh, e prova, dai:



*FICA SFONDATA
*
essù che è gratis!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no,vedi, di te m'infastidisce la mancanza di coerenza. quando in realtà hai fatto il piacione in giro per tanto tempo e concluso non ho ben capito quante volte ma poco importa...non puoi permetterti giudizi da censore immacolato.
> e la mia non è polemica ma constatazione pura.
> ti ho letto troppo altalenante e completamente complice con chi sostiene il contrario di quello che oggi appoggi.il conte e oscuro sono ai due lati della questione...com'è che dai ragione ad entrambe...come si fa?



Minerva chissà fino a quando riuscirò a sopportare certe tue esternazioni nei miei confronti.

Quello che tu hai letto di me, lo hai letto in chi veramente ha scritto la verità. Pensi sia da tutti?

QUndo ti scrivo bigotta, è appunto perchè non vai oltre. Vedi i discorsi tra me ed il conte, chi mai ha scritto che sono d'accordo alla vita che fa il conte? io ho scritto che almeno lui lo fa alla luce del sole. E' vero contuzzo? rispondi se ci leggi. 

Cara Minerva ti ripeto sono talmente genuino che scrivo tutta al verità su di me, fregandomene di chi come te scrive a convenienza e non capisce il mutismo che ci può essere in altri qua dentro. Senza offesa agli altri, solo a chi se la sente, te compresa Minerva. 

Se poi la mia mancanza di coerenza ti disturba per quello che sai di me, la soluzione è semplice, o non mi leggi o eventualmente oltre che criticarmi nel discorso, dì anche se sto dicendo giusto o meno. Mi riferisco alle mie risposte, oltre la critica esprimiti sulla questione, se dico la cosa giusta o sbagliata, altrimenti è solo polemica, la tua.


----------



## free (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E se era a pagamento pensi forse che ti avrei anche forse solo letta? Oh, e prova, dai:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma che hai oggi??:singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

tutto qui?

Chissà se Ultimo si è informato sul papilloma virus.

E Minerva no, non ho detto che anche se si prende con il preservativo in teoria vorrebbe dire che il preservativo non va usato.
No.
Non andare oltre le parole scritte, sapendo bene che per me il preservativo è una specie di dogma.

Poi come sai, nella vita si può cambiare.
E chissà che, come dice Joey, se avessi una relazione extra, lunga con patti chiari, se cambierei idea.
Non lo so.
Ad oggi non è mai successo, ma non mi era mai successo nemmeno che qualcuno pensasse che l'hpv si trasmettesse come l'AIDS (....HO CAPITO!!!! hiv e hpv....sembrano uguali!!! Ha fatto un assonanza di parole! Madonna...)
Detto questo vedo che il cane continua a citarmi.
Cazzo, di nuovo tutto il giorno attaccato alla gamba.
Gesù.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non trovo.meglio nessuna delle due


e me pareva che eravamo d'accordo


----------



## Duchessa (14 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Per perdersi non intendo innamorarsi, micia. Intendo: vivere nel tempo che ti è dato, nel presente, *senza continuamente pensare a quello che si dovrebbe fare, a quello che dovrebbe o non dovrebbe essere. *
> Che poi: secondo quali schemi?


Eh ma in questo caso mi sa che in priorità lei cerchi fortemente segnali... i segnali di poco/nullo amore verso la moglie, per credersi e sentirsi importante.. Penso sia questo in lei il problema, più che il pensiero del futuro o la gestione del sentimento.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah sì? cioè visto che marina ha un rapporto di un anno il fatto che non l'abbia mai messo rientra in quello che a te va bene?
> perché nessuno ha scritto che nei matrimoni ventennali lo si debba usare.visto che qui si parla solo di rapporti extraconiugali


Ma t'è mai capitato che volessero *LECCARTI LA FREGNA *e ti chiedessero però le credenziali sanitarie, tipo analisi recenti, cose così? Dico in rapporti occasionali. Oppure tu no rapporti occasionali, solo fidanzamenti ufficiali e promesse di amore eterno e fedeltà assoluta? Chiedo.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tutto qui?
> 
> Chissà se Ultimo si è informato sul papilloma virus.
> 
> ...


citare te? e io allora?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma che hai oggi??:singleeye:



Shhh.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Allora informati e non sparare minchiate pericolose per certe menti semplici.
> L'AIDS è tutta un altra cosa dal papilloma.
> TUTTA
> 
> ...




stai ascoltando caparezza


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti non su questo tema .parlavo di ultimo in genere e sulle sue oscillazioni



Sei sempre generica. chissà perchè.


----------



## free (14 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma tu,e chi ti da retta ma quanto fai schifo ?
> 
> 
> - ma io non ne posso piu di leggere ste merdate. ma che cazzo è ...ma nessuno s' indigna? solo cicci picci e bau bau con sto stronzo ?



a me sembra l'applicazione pratica del concetto purtroppo affermatosi di recente che parlare chiaro ed essere gratuitamente maleducati sia la stessa cosa


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei sempre generica. chissà perchè.


perché?
c'è poco da insinuare


----------



## free (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Shhh.



sibili, pure?
azz!


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> a me sembra l'applicazione pratica del concetto purtroppo affermatosi di recente che parlare chiaro ed essere gratuitamente maleducati sia la stessa cosa


vale per tutti?


----------



## free (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> vale per tutti?



no, solo per i traditori, ovvio!


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> citare te? e io allora?




Eddai non fare la prima donna.
Nei tuoi mesi di assenza  me lo sono ciucciato io con le sue pinocchiate farneticanti e nemmeno le varie asfaltate prese da lui sono servite.
Mi ama.
E di te è geloso.
Fattene, facciamocene una ragione.


----------



## Duchessa (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E se era a pagamento pensi forse che ti avrei anche forse solo letta? Oh, e prova, dai:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





free ha detto:


> ma che hai oggi??:singleeye:


Ha bisogno di coccole e allora reagisce così


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tutto qui?
> 
> Chissà se Ultimo si è informato sul papilloma virus.
> 
> ...



Non mi fido di internet per cose così delicate, se ricorderò, domanderò al medico.

Ma mi sa tanto che tu cerchi la polemica, in mille modi ti ho fatto capire che non si parla soltanto del papilloma virus, ma se a te fa piacere sapere e far sapere che sono ignorante in merito, sono contento per te.

Sta di fatto che nei contesti dei discorsi il risultato non conta. Se si tradisce si corrono pericoli, e chi ne paga le conseguenze sono il consorte ed i figli, bravi.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ha bisogno di coccole e allora reagisce così



Vero. Me le fai tu le coccole?


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ha bisogno di coccole e allora reagisce così


si vede che sei abituata a questo tipo di richieste


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> no, solo per i traditori, ovvio!


e me pareva, vabbe' me ne farò una ragione. anzi, sa che c'è, mi offendo da solo, così porto avanti il lavoro

sono un bastardo infame


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché?
> c'è poco da insinuare



Infatti. Guardati la tua gobba prima. E dopo averla guardata ricordati che la stai guardando soltanto tu.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Eddai non fare la prima donna.
> Nei tuoi mesi di assenza me lo sono ciucciato io con le sue pinocchiate farneticanti e nemmeno le varie asfaltate prese da lui sono servite.
> Mi ama.
> E di te è geloso.
> Fattene, facciamocene una ragione.


no, scusa mi stai dicendo seriamente che quel che sta accadendo è andato avanti anche quando non c'ero?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> si vede che sei abituata a questo tipo di richieste


Ahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahah! Eh oh, e molla dai. Togliti un po' sta scopa dal deretano, che a volte sei pesante assai.
Prometto che per oggi basta brutte parole, se ti sleghi un attimino. Giuro.


----------



## free (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> si vede che sei abituata a questo tipo di richieste



ma dai Minerva!
l'hai detto tu che è una "bambinata"
i bimbi fanno i capricci perchè vogliono attenzioni di vario tipo


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Non mi fido di internet per cose così delicate, se ricorderò, domanderò al medico.
> *
> Ma mi sa tanto che tu cerchi la polemica, in mille modi ti ho fatto capire che non si parla soltanto del papilloma virus, ma se a te fa piacere sapere e far sapere che sono ignorante in merito, sono contento per te.
> 
> Sta di fatto che nei contesti dei discorsi il risultato non conta. Se si tradisce si corrono pericoli, e chi ne paga le conseguenze sono il consorte ed i figli, bravi.



il mio medico di base non aveva la minima idea di come si trasmettesse, quindi se il tuo medico di base NON è un ginecologo poco ti racconta e quel poco è sbagliato.
Detto questo esistono in rete i siti degli ospedali, che se non ti fidi...mah.

Comunque, ti linko un documento cancer.gov che è un pò datato ma le cose principali sono esatte.

Il papilloma virus umano (HPV) è la più diffusa tra le malattie sessualmente trasmissibili (MST). Esistono più di quaranta tipi di papilloma virus in grado di colpire gli organi genitali maschili e femminili, ma anche la bocca e la gola: la maggior parte delle persone colpite dal papillomavirus non sa di essere stata contagiata.Il papillomavirus è diverso sia dall’herpes virus sia dall’HIV, il virus che causa l’AIDS: si tratta in tutti i casi di virus trasmissibili attraverso contatti sessuali, che però provocano sintomi e problemi diversi.[h=3]Diffusione[/h]Attualmente negli Stati Uniti circa 20 milioni di persone sono infette (su circa 312 milioni, ossia circa il 6%) e si registrano circa 6 milioni di nuovi contagi ogni anno. Il papillomavirus è talmente comune che circa la metà delle persone sessualmente attive viene contagiata almeno una volta nella vita.

Negli Stati Uniti l’1 per cento circa degli adulti sessualmente attivi è stato colpito almeno una volta nella vita dalle verruche genitali.
Tumore al collo dell’utero. Negli Stati Uniti ogni anno si registrano 12.000 nuovi casi di tumore al collo dell’utero.
Gli altri tipi di tumore causati dal papillomavirus sono meno diffusi rispetto al cancro del collo dell’utero. Ogni anno negli Stati Uniti si registrano:
3.700 casi di tumore alla vulva
1.000 casi di tumore alla vagina
1.000 casi di tumore al pene.

Inoltre:

2.700 donne e 1.700 uomini sono colpiti dal tumore all’ano
2.300 donne e 9.000 uomini si ammalano di tumori della testa e del collo (attenzione: il papillomavirus è responsabile solo di alcuni tipi di tumore della testa e del collo; le altre forme sono connesse al fumo e al consumo eccessivo di alcoolici.)
Alcuni gruppi sono maggiormente a rischio per alcuni problemi connessi al papilloma virus, tra di essi ricordiamo

le persone con problemi del sistema immunitario (ad esempio chi è sieropositivo).
La papillomatosi respiratoria ricorrente è molto rara, negli Stati Uniti si stima che meno di 2.000 bambini si ammalino ogni anno.[h=2]Cause[/h]Il papilloma virus provoca anomalie nelle cellule della pelle infette, nella maggior parte dei casi i cambiamenti cellulari non sono visibili ad occhio nudo e passano inosservati. Quasi sempre l’organismo attiva le proprie difese contro l’HPV e quindi le cellule infette ritornano in breve tempo alla normalità. Quando l’organismo non combatte contro il virus questo provoca cambiamenti visibili, cioè le verruche genitali o il tumore. Le verruche possono apparire dopo settimane o mesi dall’infezione, mentre il tumore il più delle volte impiega diversi anni per svilupparsi.[h=2]Sintomi[/h]*La maggior parte dei pazienti affetti dal papilloma virus non presenta né sintomi né problemi di salute* ad esso collegati: nel 90 per cento dei casi il sistema immunitario distrugge l’HPV naturalmente nel giro di due anni.In alcuni casi, però, alcuni tipi di papillomavirus possono causareverruche genitali, sia negli uomini sia nelle donne; più raramente si formano anche verruche nella gola, questo disturbo è dettopapillomatosi respiratoria ricorrente (RRP).Altri tipi di papilloma virus sono in grado di provocare il *cancro del collo dell’utero* ed anche altre forme di tumori, meno comuni ma gravi, che ad esempio colpiscono la vulva, la vagina, il pene, l’ano e alcune zone della testa e del collo (lingua, tonsille e gola).I tipi di papillomavirus che provocano le verruche genitali sono diversi da quelli responsabili del tumore, dopo il contagio da HPV non è possibile prevedere che cosa succederà, cioè se si svilupperà un tumore o se si avranno altri problemi di salute.Sintomi e problemi legati all’HPV

Le verruche genitali di solito si presentano come un piccolo rigonfiamento o come un gruppo di verruche nella zona genitale. Possono essere indifferentemente grandi o piccole, piatte, in rilievo o a grappolo. Per diagnosticarle è sufficiente una normale visita ginecologica o andrologica. Le verruche possono apparire settimane o mesi dopo il contatto sessuale con un partner infetto, anche se il partner non presenta alcun sintomo visibile. Se non vengono curate possono scomparire, rimanere come sono oppure aumentare di dimensione e di numero. In ogni caso non si trasformeranno in un tumore.
Il cancro del collo dell’utero di solito rimane asintomatico finché non è in fase avanzata, proprio per questo è fondamentale sottoporsi regolarmente ad esami di screening, utili per diagnosticare la malattia già nelle prime fasi, e per curarla con tempestività, addirittura prima che si trasformi in tumore.
Altri tipi di tumore connessi all’HPV possono rimanere asintomatici finché non sono in fase avanzata e più difficili da curare. Tra di essi ricordiamo i tumori della vulva, della vagina, del pene, dell’ano, della lingua, delle tonsille e della gola.
La papillomatosi respiratoria ricorrente causa la crescita di verruche nella gola, in alcuni casi può provocare raucedine o difficoltà respiratorie.
[h=2]Trasmissione[/h]Il papilloma virus si trasmette tramite contatto sessuale, soprattutto durante i rapporti vaginali e anali, ma può anche trasmettersi durante i rapporti orali o con il semplice contatto tra genitali. Il contagio può avvenire tra partner eterosessuali ed omosessuali, anche se il partner infetto non presenta alcun sintomo.​L’HPV rimane attivo anche dopo anni dal contatto sessuale con un partner infetto. La maggior parte delle persone che sono state contagiate non sanno di esserlo e nemmeno di trasmettere il virus al proprio partner. È inoltre possibile essere contagiati da diversi tipi di HPV.In casi rarissimi una donna incinta portatrice di papillomavirus può contagiare il bambino al momento del parto, in tali situazioni il bambino rischia di essere colpito dalla papillomatosi respiratoria ricorrente.[h=2]Diagnosi[/h]Le analisi per il papilloma virus attualmente in commercio sono usate soltanto per lo screening del tumore del collo dell’utero, non esiste infatti alcun test, valido per entrambi i sessi ed in grado di fornire una risposta di “positività” o “negatività” all’HPV, e nemmeno esiste un esame in grado di individuare il virus sui genitali, nella bocca o nella gola. Normalmente tuttavia il papilloma virus guarisce spontaneamente, senza causare alcun problema di salute. Se anche per ipotesi oggi fosse diagnosticata un’infezione, probabilmente entro un anno o due sarebbe scomparsa.[h=2]Cura e terapia[/h]Per l’HPV in sé non esiste alcuna terapia, invece per le malattie causate dal virus sono disponibili terapie specifiche.Le verruche genitali visibili possono essere rimosse dal medico oppure direttamente dal paziente, con farmaci appositi. Alcuni pazienti scelgono di non curarle e di aspettare che scompaiano spontaneamente: decidere di aspettare è un’alternativa all’approccio terapeutico.Il tumore al collo dell’utero ha maggiori probabilità di guarigione se diagnosticato precocemente. Le donne che si sottopongono regolarmente al Pap test e, se necessario, agli esami di follow-up, possono identificare i problemi prima che il tumore si sviluppi. Prevenire è sempre meglio che curare!Anche gli altri tipi di tumori connessi al papillomavirus hanno maggiori probabilità di guarigione se li si diagnostica precocemente e se li si cura subito con terapie adeguate.La papillomatosi respiratoria ricorrente può essere curata farmacologicamente o per via chirurgica. In alcuni casi possono essere necessari diversi cicli di terapia o interventi chirurgici nell’arco di anni.[h=2]Prevenzione[/h]Il rischio di contagio può essere ridotto in diversi modi:

I vaccini proteggono sia l’uomo che la donna da alcuni dei tipi più comuni di papilloma virus. Vengono somministrati in tre dosi ed è importante riceverle tutte per essere protetti al meglio; sono più efficaci se ricevuti prima di iniziare ad avere rapporti, cioè prima della possibile esposizione al virus.
Ragazze e donne. Sono in commercio due vaccini (Cervarix® e Gardasil®) che proteggono le donne da quelle forme di HPV che causano la maggior parte dei casi di tumore al collo dell’utero. Uno di essi, il Gardasil®, è in grado di prevenire anche la maggior parte dei tipi di verruche genitali. Entrambi i vaccini sono consigliati per le ragazze, nell’undicesimo e dodicesimo anno di età, e per le donne dai 13 ai 26 anni che non si sono fatte vaccinare in precedenza o che non sono state completamente immunizzate. Questi vaccini possono anche essere somministrati alle bambine, addirittura a partire dai nove anni. Si consiglia di farsi vaccinare, se possibile, sempre con la stessa marca di vaccino.
Ragazzi e uomini. Il vaccino in commercio, il Gardasil®, protegge gli uomini dalla maggior parte dei tipi di verruche genitali e può essere somministrato dai 9 ai 26 anni d’età.
Per chi è sessualmente attivo, *il preservativo può diminuire il rischio di contagio*. Per una maggior efficacia si consiglia di indossarlo in tutti i rapporti e per l’intera durata del rapporto. Il papillomavirus, però, può contagiare le zone non coperte dal preservativo; proprio per questo, quindi, non si può parlare di protezione totale.
È anche possibile diminuire il rischio di contagio da papilloma virus rimanendo fedeli al proprio partner, diminuendo il numero dei partner e scegliendo un partner vergine o che ha avuto pochi partner in precedenza. Ricordiamo, però, che è comunque possibile contrarre il papillomavirus anche rimanendo fedeli per tutta la vita a un partner solo. Inoltre può essere impossibile capire se un partner che in passato è stato sessualmente attivo sia attualmente infetto. In conclusione, quindi, *l’unico modo sicuro al 100 per cento di prevenire l’HPV è l’astinenza*.
[h=3]Prevenzione delle patologie connesse all’HPV[/h]È possibile prevenire i problemi di salute causati dal papillomavirus, compresi i due più diffusi, le verruche genitali e il tumore al collo dell’utero.

Prevenzione delle verruche genitali. È in commercio un vaccino, il Gardasil®, che protegge sia le donne sia gli uomini dalla maggior parte dei tipi di verruche genitali.
Prevenzione del tumore al collo dell’utero. Sono in commercio due vaccini (Cervarix® e Gardasil®) in grado di proteggere le donne dalla maggior parte delle forme di tumore al collo dell’utero. È anche possibile prevenire il tumore al collo dell’utero con normali esami di screening e follow-up in caso di esiti anomali. Con il pap test è possibile individuare cellule anomale nel collo dell’utero, in modo da rimuoverle prima che il tumore si sviluppi. In alcuni casi, insieme al Pap test, è anche possibile usare un test del DNA apposito, in grado di individuare il papillomavirus nelle cellule del collo dell’utero. Anche le donne vaccinate in giovane età devono sottoporsi regolarmente ad esami di screening, perché il vaccino non è efficace per tutti i tipi di tumore al collo dell’utero.
Prevenzione del tumore all’ano e al pene. Per la diagnosi precoce di questi tipi di tumore non è ancora stato individuato né approvato alcun test di screening. Alcuni esperti consigliano di effettuare ogni anno il pap test anale nel caso di uomini gay o bisessuali e di pazienti sieropositivi, perché il tumore all’ano ha una maggiore incidenza tra queste categorie di persone. Questi test, però, non sono ancora consigliati come esami di routine per lo screening del tumore all’ano, perché non si sa ancora con esattezza se siano efficaci o meno.
Prevenzione dei tumori della testa e del collo. Non è stato approvato alcun esame per la diagnosi precoce dei tumori della testa e del collo, ma presso gli specialisti è possibile effettuare esami appositi, se si sospetta che i sintomi siano causati proprio da questi tipi di tumori.
Prevenzione della papillomatosi respiratoria ricorrente. Per le donne affette da verruche genitali non è consigliabile il parto cesareo per impedire che il bambino contragga la papillomatosi, non si conosce infatti ancora esattamente se questa scelta sia utile per prevenire la papillomatosi del neonato e del bambino.
Traduzione ed integrazione a cura di Elisa BrunoFonti principali:

CDC
Cancer.gov
[HR][/HR]Revisione scientifica e correzione a cura del Dr. Guido Cimurro (farmacista)[HR][/HR]Le informazioni contenute in questo articolo non devono in alcun modo sostituire il rapporto dottore-paziente; si raccomanda al contrario di chiedere il parere del proprio medico prima di mettere in pratica qualsiasi consiglio od indicazione riportata.[HR][/HR]


[h=2]Articoli correlati[/h]


----------



## free (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> e me pareva, vabbe' me ne farò una ragione. anzi, sa che c'è, mi offendo da solo, così porto avanti il lavoro
> 
> *sono un bastardo infame*


eh no!
sei un uomo irreprensibile all'apparenza, l'hai detto tu

io invece sono di razza bastarda (vabbè, bastardina), perchè gioco sempre a carte scoperte, quello che vedi, sono


----------



## Duchessa (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vero. Me le fai tu le coccole?





Minerva ha detto:


> si vede che sei abituata a questo tipo di richieste


Ah sì sì! io vivo nel presente senza continuamente pensare.


----------



## geko (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> posto che in questo discorso c'entra nulla , ammetto di aver sbagliato a chiederti per dover leggere una simile volgarità.
> complimenti, sei un signore


Io trovo scandaloso il fatto che in quella frase tu non abbia corretto la H che mancava in 'leccherebbe'...


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> eh no!
> sei un uomo irreprensibile all'apparenza, l'hai detto tu
> 
> io invece sono di razza bastarda (vabbè, bastardina), perchè gioco sempre a carte scoperte, quello che vedi, sono


io sono irreprensibile all'apparenza nella vita reale, qui mi pare che tutto sono fuyorché irreprensibile. Quel che vedi è quel che sono. 

[sono una merda, dovrei ammazzarmi ieri]


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma tu,e chi ti da retta ma quanto fai schifo ?
> 
> 
> - ma io non ne posso piu di leggere ste merdate. ma che cazzo è ...ma nessuno s' indigna? solo cicci picci e bau bau con sto stronzo ?



Mi indigno io. E mi disgusto pure.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Io trovo scandaloso il fatto che in quella frase tu non abbia corretto la H che mancava in 'leccherebbe'...


Vero. E' che a volte rispondo di corsa.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> il mio medico di base non aveva la minima idea di come si trasmettesse, quindi se il tuo medico di base NON è un ginecologo poco ti racconta e quel poco è sbagliato.
> Detto questo esistono in rete i siti degli ospedali, che se non ti fidi...mah.
> 
> Comunque, ti linko un documento cancer.gov che è un pò datato ma le cose principali sono esatte.
> ...



Io la domanda, e non è la prima volta che te la faccio, la riscrivo nuovamente, si lo so sono ottuso, perdonami.

Se io ho un taglio nel labbro e mio figlio anche, e gli do un bacio, mio figlio è a rischio o no? 

Conosco almeno un centinaio di medici, forse di più, pensa un po se posso domandare a qualche ginecologo.


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> no, scusa mi stai dicendo seriamente che quel che sta accadendo è andato avanti anche quando non c'ero?



Certo.
Pari pari.
Illazioni, battute, CI tirava in mezzo ogni volta.
Fatti un giro nel forum. Lo noti da solo.
Questa è la norma.
Che pazienza che ho...


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> eh no!
> sei un uomo irreprensibile all'apparenza, l'hai detto tu
> 
> io invece sono di razza bastarda (vabbè, bastardina), perchè gioco sempre a carte scoperte, quello che vedi, sono


Un felino rosa che fuma?


----------



## lunaiena (14 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahah..Stermy bello questa zoccola le batte tutte pero'.....troia e pure credulona.....ma dico io si puo'credere a queste puttanate????''ti amo''.....ahahahah..e intanto si tiene la moglie...e la fessa fagiana assieme....



Lothy ....se no ci fossi bosognerebbe inventarti ....:rotfl:

Ma fai dei corsi o sei autodidatta??:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io la domanda, e non è la prima volta che te la faccio, la riscrivo nuovamente, si lo so sono ottuso, perdonami.
> 
> *Se io ho un taglio nel labbro e mio figlio anche, e gli do un bacio, mio figlio è a rischio o no?
> *
> Conosco almeno un centinaio di medici, forse di più, pensa un po se posso domandare a qualche ginecologo.


Magari se non lo baciassi sulla bocca sarebbe meglio, eh?


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Certo.
> Pari pari.
> Illazioni, battute, CI tirava in mezzo ogni volta.
> Fatti un giro nel forum. Lo noti da solo.
> ...


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io la domanda, e non è la prima volta che te la faccio, la riscrivo nuovamente, si lo so sono ottuso, perdonami.
> 
> *Se io ho un taglio nel labbro e mio figlio anche, e gli do un bacio, mio figlio è a rischio o no? *
> 
> Conosco almeno un centinaio di medici, forse di più, pensa un po se posso domandare a qualche ginecologo.



Ti ho già risposto indietro e tu mi hai sbeffeggiato con l'altro senza leggere
*No. *Con il papilloma virus del cancro all'utero, perchè di questo si parla, non lo prendi.
*E' un virus LOCALE che cambia l'RNA delle cellule e NON va in circolo nel sangue.
*
Minchia.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Magari se non lo baciassi sulla bocca sarebbe meglio, eh?



Compà se tu a tuo figlio non lo baci, e se nel contempo non ti capita che le labbra si uniscono sono cazzi tua, a me capita, e mi gusto le labbruzza di mio figlio. claro compà


----------



## free (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un felino rosa che fuma?



no, nella vita reale (vabbè però un po' fumo uguale)
intendo dire che se faccio una bastardata ci tengo che si sappia


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> "CI"? io pure? ma io non c'ero


Si. Ci.
Lo so che tu non c'eri, ma per lui non fa differenza.
Lo leggi no?
Nega anche l'evidenza quindi.
Lascia stare...

Ho mal di testa oggi.
Uff


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Certo.
> ...


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Si*

I coglioni di solito sono due perchè citarne solo uno?anche se parlare di coglioni in questo caso,è un complimento... definirvi due squallide persone credo sia congruo!!Almeno massinfedele è genuino,nell'altro casa l'abiguità e la falsità trovano una facile ubicazione...e come gli brucia il sederino...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti ho già risposto indietro e tu mi hai sbeffeggiato con l'altro senza leggere
> *No. *Con il papilloma virus del cancro all'utero, perchè di questo si parla, non lo prendi.
> *E' un virus LOCALE che cambia l'RNA delle cellule e NON va in circolo nel sangue.
> *
> Minchia.



Bene, esistono altre malattie che si contagiano con l'esempio delle labbra?

Perchè se anche io non ti ho letto, non mi soffermavo al papilloma virus. 
Vusavècomprì.

Non capisco se sei incazzata con il papilloma con me o con la mia ignoranza.


----------



## free (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> *io sono irreprensibile all'apparenza nella vita reale*, qui mi pare che tutto sono fuyorché irreprensibile. Quel che vedi è quel che sono.
> 
> [sono una merda, dovrei ammazzarmi ieri]



e io no


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> massinfedele ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Si. Ci.
> ...


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> massinfedele ha detto:
> 
> 
> > a proposito, er "bava neuron-free" farfuglia sempre di 4, chi sono i 4?
> ...


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Claudio*

Ascolta ma puoi parlare con tebe?ma puoi?Sta portanto il discorso da un'altra parte,è abituata a farlo,non cascarci,ricordi la storia di toy vero?:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bene, esistono altre malattie *che si contagiano con l'esempio delle labbra?
> *
> Perchè se anche io non ti ho letto, non mi soffermavo al papilloma virus.
> Vusavècomprì.
> ...



l'herpes?


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> e io no


anche mio cugino no, ho vinto qualchecosa?

[sparatemi o sputatemi in faccia o tutti e due]


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> l'herpes?


ci vuole un medico


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

*Vota Bava-Neuron-Free*

per un mondo canino migliore


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Spararti?:rotfl::rotfl:Tranne la divina chi ti piangerebbe?:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bene, esistono altre malattie che si contagiano con l'esempio delle labbra?
> 
> Perchè se anche io non ti ho letto, *non mi soffermavo al papilloma virus. *
> Vusavècomprì.
> ...



ma il discorso era solo sul papilloma nel mio caso, perchè tu hai risposto (sbeffeggiando) a quello e  stavi dando informazioni sbagliate alla grande.
Non sono incazzata Clà, solo che quando leggo di minchiate su una cosa così importante perchè ci sono passata, mi irrito.
Soprattutto quando si continua a portare avanti una cosa palesemente sbagliata.


Poi se vuoi apriamo un altra discussione sulle malattie trasmissibili dal bacio.
Herpes l'ho già detto.

Mononucleosi?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta ma puoi parlare con tebe?ma puoi?Sta portanto il discorso da un'altra parte,è abituata a farlo,non cascarci,ricordi la storia di toy vero?:rotfl:


Infatti glielo appena scritto.

Ma lei prima mi ha ripreso che me lo aveva già scritto e che io non ho letto.

Come mai tu hai letto lei e me ? auahaaahah oscù capisci ammia, qua c'è l'hanno tutti più lunga, e Tebe ha la ciolla, lo sapevi?


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> per un mondo canino migliore



questa è buona!

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Compà se tu a tuo figlio non lo baci, e se nel contempo non ti capita che le labbra si uniscono sono cazzi tua, a me capita, e mi gusto le labbruzza di mio figlio. claro compà


Cristallino.


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Infatti glielo appena scritto.
> 
> Ma lei prima mi ha ripreso che me lo aveva già scritto e che io non ho letto.
> 
> Come mai tu hai letto lei e me ? auahaaahah oscù capisci ammia, qua c'è l'hanno tutti più lunga, e Tebe ha la ciolla, lo sapevi?



continua ultimo.
Fai pure.
Ciò che avevo da dirti l'ho detto.
Il resto sono fantasie


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma il discorso era solo sul papilloma nel mio caso, perchè tu hai risposto (sbeffeggiando) a quello e  stavi dando informazioni sbagliate alla grande.
> Non sono incazzata Clà, solo che quando leggo di minchiate su una cosa così importante perchè ci sono passata, mi irrito.
> Soprattutto quando si continua a portare avanti una cosa palesemente sbagliata.
> 
> ...


Tebe dovresti conoscermi ormai bene per sapere che mai do nulla per scontato, ed è per questo e non solo per questo che io non mi soffermavo solo sul papilloma. 

Ah adesso sono io che sbeffeggio? wuau!


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

*bava-neuron-free*

del tutto privo di neuroni, nessuna manutenzione. ti puoi fidare


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Claudio*

Allora hai capito!!Se c'è un utente scorretta e ambigua e lei,si sente scoperta e graffia,ma ormai....è tardi!A me fa solo ridere.....!Difendere massinfedele è un compito gravoso,ma lei paladina del volontariato,si presta con animo e impegno....!:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

*bava-neuron-free*

tutta la bava di cui abbisogni, senza noisi pensieri o ragionamenti. Pensaci


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

*bava-neuron-free*

non hai un cazzo da fare? rasserenati, neanche lui


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Si*

Si claudio le tue son fantasie, le mie son fanasie,la storia di toy una fantasia,lothar una fantasia,noi siamo pinocchietti lei un imbecille scorretta e ambigua.....son mesi che continua....e perde credibilità ogni giorno di più...lascia fare che poi la verità salterà furoi....!!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> continua ultimo.
> Fai pure.
> Ciò che avevo da dirti l'ho detto.
> Il resto sono fantasie



Minchia Tebe!! ma sei di coccio!! ok ok il papilloma è trasmissibile solo per via sessuale .

Ora che abbiamo concluso con i discorsi che ci stavano prima? una beata minchia!

Ah no un'altra cosa l'abbiamo conclusa, io non sapevo come si trasmetteva il papilloma virus. Grazie Tebina. 

Avete letto tutti che io non sapevo del papilloma virus? lo scrivo in rosso ed in grande? ora imito Joey.


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> tutta la bava di cui abbisogni, senza noisi pensieri o ragionamenti. Pensaci



si sta eccitando...


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si claudio le tue son fantasie, le mie son fanasie,la storia di toy una fantasia,lothar una fantasia,noi siamo pinocchietti lei un imbecille scorretta e ambigua.....son mesi che continua....e perde credibilità ogni giorno di più...lascia fare che poi la verità salterà furoi....!!


ponocchio, è già saltata fuori, tranne che per te e quei quattro come te.

Ma perchè rispondo al cane bavoso?

:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Nooo*

No, non è di coccio ,è scorretta e ambigua come il suo amichetto,e gli brucia il sederino da morire...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bene, *esistono altre malattie che si contagiano con l'esempio delle labbra?
> *
> Perchè se anche io non ti ho letto, non mi soffermavo al papilloma virus.
> Vusavècomprì.
> ...



l'influenza:singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia Tebe!! ma sei di coccio!! ok ok il papilloma è trasmissibile solo per via sessuale .
> 
> Ora che abbiamo concluso con i discorsi che ci stavano prima? una beata minchia!
> 
> ...


quello di coccio sei tu.

chiusa qui.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

*bava-neuron-free*

ti senti inutile? rasserenati, c'è bava-neuron-free


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Si*

Si e quando sarebbe saltata fuori cretina?Stiamo ancora aspettando....sei rimasta tu e sto cretino!Se dovesse saltar fuori dovresti sparire....!:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ponocchio, è già saltata fuori, tranne che per te e quei quattro come te.
> 
> Ma perchè rispondo al cane bavoso?
> 
> :unhappy:


ma che ti hanno fatto i cani?


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

*bava-neuron-free*

emette dei suoni e, con l'aiuto di apposito apparecchio, scrive! pensaci


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Claudio*

Claudio quando si trova con le spalle al muro chiude.....!Le persone ambigue son così.....!!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si claudio le tue son fantasie, le mie son fanasie,la storia di toy una fantasia,lothar una fantasia,noi siamo pinocchietti lei un imbecille scorretta e ambigua.....son mesi che continua....e perde credibilità ogni giorno di più...lascia fare che poi la verità salterà furoi....!!



Ma figurati, a me Tebe fa una simpatia unica, ha un modo di scrivere che è fantastico, e sono sicuro che certe incomprensioni nascono soltanto dalla lettura. 

Ma ciò non pregiudica  tante altre cose che sono alla base della mia vita stessa, che Minerva mi sbatte puntualmente in faccia. 

Che poi oscù, " però capisci bene quello che scriverò, perchè andrò oltre quello che io sono veramente" 

Io cattolico etc etc potrei anche dire alla signora Minerva che non tollerò chi ha figli e divorzia o si separa e vive senza un matrimonio cattolico.

Ma mica lo dico o scrivo, io vado oltre quello che so e che leggo, vado oltre quello che accade alle persone nella loro vita, e non giudico ne sbatto in faccia gli errori, ma c'è chi invece lo fa.


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma che ti hanno fatto i cani?


nulla. Ma mi ricorda un cane attaccato alla gamba.
A te no?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> nulla. Ma mi ricorda un cane attaccato alla gamba.
> A te no?


Si chiama manager ?


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma figurati, a me Tebe fa una simpatia unica, ha un modo di scrivere che è fantastico, e sono sicuro che certe incomprensioni nascono soltanto dalla lettura.
> 
> Ma ciò non pregiudica  tante altre cose che sono alla base della mia vita stessa, che Minerva mi sbatte puntualmente in faccia.
> 
> ...



Parli di me o di MInerva?


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si chiama manager ?



altra storia proprio.
Non è nemmeno assimilabile non credi?
E' una forzatura che ti fa poco onore


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Claudio*

Era simpatica pure a me poi ho visto quello che è stata capace di combinare....e ti assicuro che il tempo anche stavolta mi darà ragione!!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Parli di me o di MInerva?



Di entrambe.

Vi ho unite.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Claudio*

Manager?a me piacciono le belle donne....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Di entrambe.
> 
> Vi ho unite.


perchè diciamo le stesse cose quindi?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> altra storia proprio.
> Non è nemmeno assimilabile non credi?
> E' una forzatura che ti fa poco onore


No non è ammissibile, ma talvolta l'irritazione e la non chiarezza di chi fa le battute, fanno anche sbagliare, e quindi ho sbagliato. Forse.
Questo sta a chi può chiarire.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Claudio*

Hai visto massinfedele si è rianimato?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè diciamo le stesse cose quindi?


Ok perdonami, non vi unirò più nello stesso post.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> nulla. Ma mi ricorda un cane attaccato alla gamba.
> A te no?


comprendo il parallelo, che ha una sua logica, ma c'è da considerare che i cani hanno, parzialmente, cervello. Il soggetto in questione purtroppo no. Direi che la sua idiozia è paragonabile solo a quella degli insetti. Eppero' emette suoni e, forse, si muove. Ecco, io opterei per una mosca fastidiosa. Magari un moscone, perché lo immagino grasso e sudato. Ecco, un moscone con il suo "zzzzzz" nella stanza, che sbatte contro le finestre. Che ne pensi?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai visto massinfedele si è rianimato?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ha trovato aiuto. shh che si sente forte.


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok perdonami, non vi unirò più nello stesso post.


quindi parlavi solo di lei, e non di me.

Giusto per fare chiarezza


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> comprendo il parallelo, che ha una sua logica, ma c'è da considerare che i cani hanno, parzialmente, cervello. Il soggetto in questione purtroppo no. Direi che la sua idiozia è paragonabile solo a quella degli insetti. Eppero' emette suoni e, forse, si muove. Ecco, io opterei per una mosca fastidiosa. Magari un moscone, perché lo immagino grasso e sudato. Ecco, un moscone con il suo "zzzzzz" nella stanza, che sbatte contro le finestre. Che ne pensi?



Vedi Tebuzza anche il tuo compare del momento ha capito la stessa cosa mia, vedi che sei stata ambigua, ecco perchè ho risposto io, che ne so se ero io il cane. 

Vado a  cercare un'albero va.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> quindi parlavi solo di lei, e non di me.
> 
> Giusto per fare chiarezza


Le prime righe di te, credo le prime due o tre.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Claudio*

Vedi come ha mistificato?si parlava dell'incoscienza di massinfedele,e lei ha spostato il discorso sul virus,sto scherzo tenta di farlo spesso,non si esprime su quello che non gli conviene, e colpisce per non esser colpita....!!Scorretta e ambigua!!Spesso trova brave persone,vedi la questione di toy con simy che lasciano cadere o ignorano per amicizia....quando incontra chi nota tutto questo e gli rappresenta l'ambiguità di certi comportamenti va in escandescenza...ed io mi diverto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si chiama manager ?




*NON MI TOCCATE MANAGER
*

psss...hey, psss: non è che quando ti stufi mi passi il numero?  :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vedi Tebuzza anche il tuo compare del momento ha capito la stessa cosa mia, vedi che sei stata ambigua, ecco perchè ho risposto io, che ne so se ero io il cane.
> 
> Vado a cercare un'albero va.


Palermo dev'essere una città bellissima.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi come ha mistificato?si parlava dell'incoscienza di massinfedele,e lei ha spostato il discorso sul virus,sto scherzo tenta di farlo spesso,non si esprime su quello che non gli conviene, e colpisce per non esser colpita....!!Scorretta e ambigua!!Spesso trova brave persone,vedi la questione di toy con simy che lasciano cadere o ignorano per amicizia....quando incontra chi nota tutto questo e gli rappresenta l'ambiguità di certi comportamenti va in escandescenza...ed io mi diverto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Vado a pranzare, buon divertimento.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Novembre 2012)

[h=2]AIDS e dintorni: le malattie a trasmissione sessuale (MTS)[/h]Ultimo aggiornamento: 16/10/2011 Spesso asintomatiche, i giovani sono particolarmente esposti al rischio di contagio. Ecco una veloce ma utile panoramica: per evitarle.
Più corretto chiamarle ITS (Infezioni a Trasmissione Sessuale), proprio perché spesso sono asintomatiche e molti ne sono portatori inconsapevoli.

 	Spesso asintomatiche, i giovani sono particolarmente esposti al rischio di contagio. Ecco una veloce ma utile panoramica: per evitarle.
Più corretto chiamarle ITS (Infezioni a Trasmissione Sessuale), proprio perché spesso sono asintomatiche e molti ne sono portatori inconsapevoli.
Si tratta di malattie infettive, cioè causate da agenti microbiologici come batteri, virus, funghi, parassiti.
Si tratta di malattie contagiose, cioè, trasmissibili da persona a persona, mediante i vari tipi di contatto sessuale. 

Si premette una sintesi delle principali modalità di trasmissione sessuale, fatta a solo scopo esemplificativo,  riguardante i casi di maggiore probabilità di contagio, ma che non pretende di fornire un quadro completo ed esaustivo, perché nella pratica sessuale le situazioni possono risultare assai complesse:
- rapporti anali: HIV, candidosi, cytomegalovirus, clamidia, epatiti B e C, gonorrea , herpes, papilloma virus, sifilide, ulcera molle.
- rapporti vaginali: HIV, candidosi, cytomegalovirus, clamidia, gardnerella, epatiti B e C, gonorrea , herpes, papilloma virus, sifilide, ulcera molle, tricomoniasi.
- contatti cutanei e petting: scabbia, piattole, papilloma virus, herpes.
- baci e saliva: clamidia, cytomegalovirus, gonorrea, herpes, papilloma virus, sifilide.
- anilingus: candidosi, cytomegalovirus, clamidia, epatite A, gonorrea, herpes, papilloma virus, sifilide.
- cunnilingus: candidosi, cytomegalovirus, clamidia, gonorrea, herpes, papilloma virus, sifilide.
- tutti i tipi di contatto sessuale: candidosi, clamidia, cytomegalovirus, gonorrea, herpes, papilloma virus, sifilide.
- scambio di biancheria intima: herpes, papilloma virus, piattole, scabbia.

*HIV e AIDS*.
E' causata da un virus, Human Immunodeficiency Virus o HIV.
Modalità di contagio: sex and blood, cioè tramite sesso e tramite sangue; rapporti sessuali anali e vaginali non protetti; rapporti oro-genitali; scambio di siringhe fra tossicodipendenti; trasmissione verticale mamma-figlio durante gravidanza-nascita-allattamento.
Per approfondire le diverse intensità di esposizione al rischio di contagio da HIV, si vada al MinForma "Rapporti sessuali e AIDS: come misurare il rischio" http://www.medicitalia.it/minforma/...orti-sessuali-e-AIDS-come-misurare-il-rischio
E' un virus che sopravvive poco tempo nell'ambiente esterno.
Non si trasmette con la saliva nè con i baci nè con i normali rapporti sociali.
Sintomi: quasi sempre non dà alcun sintomo; dopo il contagio da HIV, si può restare asintomatici anche per  anni; va distinta la situazione di sieropositivo da quella di malato di AIDS; si può rimanere per molti anni sieropositivi senza sviluppare la malattia.
Diagnosi: si basa soltanto sui test sierologici (prelievo di sangue). 
Periodo-finestra per la diagnosi sierologica: 90 giorni.
Effettuazione dei test: a 0, a 30 e a 90 giorni (a 180 giorni se in corso una PEP).
Terapia: nessuna terapia specifica, ma l'uso di farmaci antiretrovirali rallenta la progressione della malattia.
Non esiste vaccino. 
Se vi è un forte sospetto di essere stati contagiati dopo un rapporto sessuale non protetto, è raccomandata una terapia profilattica con farmaci antiretrovirali di 4 settimane (PEP o Post-Exposure Prophylaxis) da iniziare quanto prima e comunque non dopo le 72 ore da un rapporto sessuale con partner sicuramente o probabilmente sieropositivo.

*BALANITE E BALANOPOSTITE*.
E' causata da batteri (streptococchi e stafilococchi) e  volte da funghi o come complicanza di altre MTS, come candidosi, gonorrea, clamidia, herpes, eccetera.
Spesso si associa ad un prepuzio aderente che non permette una igiene adeguata.
Il diabete è un fattore favorente.
Sintomi: dolore al pene, bruciori urinari, irritazione e secrezione dal prepuzio.
Diagnosi: l'esame clinico del pene.
La terapia è relativa alla causa specifica; nei casi di fumosi diventa opportuna una circoncisione per evitare recidive.

*CANDIDA*.
La candidosi è la più frequente infezione micotica o fungina.
E' causata da un fungo, Candida albicans, che si trova comunemente come fungo saprofita sia nel cavo orale che nella vagina, ma che cresce eccessivamente in alcune occasioni come: indebolimento del sistema immunitario in corso di terapia con cortisone o immunosoppressori, contraccettivi orali, gravidanza, diabete, infezione da HIV.
Colpisce sia donne che uomini.
Modalità di contagio: rapporti sessuali di ogni tipo.
Periodo di incubazione: qualche giorno.
Sintomi: colorito biancastro, irritazione vulvare anche grave con escoriazioni, irritazione e dolore al glande, prurito
Diagnosi: esame microscopico.
Terapia: farmaci antimicotici sistemici e locali.

*CYTOMEGALOVIRUS*.
Della famiglia degli Herpesvirusvirus, è diffuso a livello globale.
Il virus resta latente nell'organismo e ogni tanto può riattivarsi.
Nella donna gravida può causare anomalie del feto.
Modalità di contagio: tutti i tipi di rapporti sessuali (vaginale, anale, orale, baci compresi). Attenti anche all'urine: mediante la mano contaminata da urina e portata alla bocca.
Periodo di incubazione: qualche giorno.
Sintomi: quasi sempre asintomatica, qualche volta una forma simile all'influenza leggera.
Diagnosi: tests sierologici (prelievo di sangue). Per la diagnosi sul feto: amniocentesi, analisi del sangue fetale.
Terapia: nessuna specifica.

*CLAMIDIA*.
E' causata da un batterio, la Chlamidia trachomatis.
Modalità di contagio: rapporti sessuali di ogni tipo (sesso anale e vaginale; attraverso rapporti oro-genitali può infettare anche la gola).
Quasi sempre non dà alcun sintomo e la maggior parte delle persone non sa di esserne infetti.
Una variante del batterio può dare anche il Linfogranuloma Venereo.
Periodo di incubazione: qualche giorno.
Diagnosi: esame su tampone vaginale e urine.
La terapia è antibiotica.
Se non curata, può dare sterilità sia femminile che maschile.
Non esiste vaccino.

*EPATITE A*.
E' causata da un virus, Hepatitis A Virus o HAV.
Modalità di contagio: oro-fecale (cibi e acqua contaminati, rapporto oro-anale o anilungus).
Generalmente è benigna e guarisce senza lasciare reliquati.
Diagnosi: test sierologico (prelievo di sangue).
Terapia: nessuna.
Prevenzione: vaccinazione.

*EPATITE B*.
E' causata da un virus, Hepatitis B Virus o HBV.
Modalità di contagio: sex and blood, cioè tramite sesso e tramite sangue; rapporti sessuali anali e vaginali non protetti; uso di strumenti chirurgici o aghi infetti, scambio di siringhe fra tossicodipendenti; tatuaggi o fori per piercing con strumenti non sterilizzati; contagio perinatale alla nascita.
E' tra i più resistenti tra i virus anche nell'ambiente esterno, molto resistente al calore.
Dubbia o trascurabile la modalità di contagio con la saliva e con i baci, inesistente attraverso il cibo o l'acqua.
Periodo di incubazione: da qualche settimana a mesi.
Nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi non dà alcun sintomo; a volte dà una epatite acuta (ittero, rialzo transaminasi). Un certo numero di contagiati resta portatore asintomatico ma contagioso.
La diagnosi: test sierologico (prelievo di sangue). 
Periodo-finestra per la diagnosi sierologica: 180 giorni.
La terapia: nessuna terapia specifica.
Esiste, però, da più di 20 anni un efficace vaccino, oggi prodotto sinteticamente, quindi efficace e senza effetti collaterali.

*EPATITE C*.
E' causata da un virus, Hepatitis C Virus o HCV.
Modalità di contagio: sex and blood, ma il rischio di contagio tramite rapporti sessuali è più basso di quello dell'epatite B.
Non si trasmette con la saliva nè con i baci nè con i normali rapporti sociali.
Periodo di incubazione: da qualche settimana a mesi.
Nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi non dà alcun sintomo; a volte dà una epatite acuta (ittero, rialzo transaminasi). Un certo numero di contagiati resta portatore asintomatico ma contagioso.
La diagnosi: test sierologici (prelievo di sangue). 
Periodo-finestra per la diagnosi sierologica: 180 giorni.
La terapia: nessuna terapia specifica.
Non esiste vaccino.

*GARDNERELLA*.
E' un lattobacillo potenzialmente patogeno che si trova nella normale flora batterica vaginale del 30% delle donne; in alcune condizioni, causa una vaginosi.
Modalità di contagio: rapporto vaginale.
Fattori favorenti: igiene intima scorretta che determina alterazione del pH acido della vagina, come l'uso eccessivo di lavande che scompaginano la flora batterica vaginale o una igiene scadente, antibiotici, contraccettivi meccanici (spirale), predisposizione, alterazione del pH vaginale anche da parte dello sperma (che ha un pH alcalino).
Sintomi: la vaginosi può essere del tutto asintomatica, talora perdite bianco-giallastre, odore di pesce marcio. Nella donna gravida può causare parti prematuri e infertilità.
Diagnosi: sniff-test o fishy odor test, pH vaginale, tampone per esame colturale.
Terapia: metronidazolo, normalizzazione della flora batterica vaginale e del pH vaginale.

*GONORREA*.
Detta anche Blenorragia.
E' causata da un batterio, la Neisseria gonorrhoeae.
Modalità di contagio: tutti i tipi di rapporti sessuali (vaginale, anale, orale, baci compresi).
Periodo di incubazione: qualche giorno.
Si manifesta nell'uomo con il cosiddetto "scolo", una secrezione giallastra dal pene, che a volte manca; nella donna spesso non dà sintomi apparenti o solo prurito intimo.
Se non trattata, può dare stenosi dell'uretra nel maschio e sterilità nella femmina.
Se non trattata, facilita la trasmissione o il contagio del virus dell'AIDS.
La diagnosi: a colpo d'occhio se vi è lo "scolo"; per la conferma, esame al microscopio dello scolo o del secreto vaginale.
La terapia è antibiotica.
Non esiste vaccino.

*HERPES*.
E' causata da un virus Herpes Simplex o HSV, a localizzazione sia genitale che orale.
Modalità di contagio: tutti i tipi di rapporti sessuali (vaginale, anale, orale, baci compresi).
Spesso l'infezione è asintomatica, a volte dà la caratteristica lesione erpetica (vescicola che si rompe e diventa crosta), prurito intimo, a volte dà sintomi come una leggera influenza.
il virus può restare latente nell'organismo e di tanto in tanto manifestarsi in periodi di stress.
Nella donna gravida aumenta il rischio di aborto e complicazioni nel neonato infetto.
Periodo di incubazione: qualche giorno.
Diagnosi: esame clinico.
Terapia nessuna; creme antivirali locali sono solo palliative.
Non esiste vaccino.

*MALATTIA INFIAMMATORIA PELVICA*.
E' una infezione dell'apparato genitale femminile più comunemente causata dalle MTS come Clamidia, Gonorrea e Tricomoniasi.
Può portare a sterilità.

*PAPILLOMA VIRUS*.
E' causata da un virus, Human Papilloma Virus o HPV; vi sono circa 120 genotipi.
Modalità di contagio: tutti i tipi di rapporti sessuali (vaginale, anale, orale, baci compresi); può essere trasmesso anche tramite le mani, se queste hanno toccato una lesione.
Spesso non dà alcun sintomo, a volte si manifesta con piccole verruche o con condilomi (creste di gallo) sul pene, attorno all'ano, fuori e dentro la vagina.
Nelle donne può dare il cancro del collo dell'utero.
Periodo di incubazione: qualche giorno.
Per la diagnosi: esame clinico, biopsia, test sierologici  per la tipizzazione (prelievo di sangue).
PAP-test per la diagnosi precoce del cancro del collo dell'utero.
Terapia: nessuna. Le verruche e i condilomi sono trattati con crioterapia, laserterapia, elettrocoagulazione, escissione chirurgica.
Da pochi anni esiste un vaccino, raccomandato alle femmine di età dai 12 ai 25 anni, in particolar modo a quelle che ancora non hanno avuto un rapporto sessuale.

*PIATTOLE*.
Sono i pidocchi del pube. 
Via di contagio: contatto cutaneo durante il rapporto sessuale e per uso promiscuo anche  di breve durata di biancheria intima, petting.
Periodo di incubazione: qualche giorno.
Se non trattate, l'infestazione si sposta anche in altra peluria del corpo, soprattutto alle ciglia palpebrali.
Diagnosi: le piattole sono visibili ad occhio nudo.
Terapia: lozione antiparassitaria. Come per la scabbia, disinfestazione con lavaggio accurato di abiti, lenzuola, cuscini, coperte. Tutto il nucleo familiare o comunitario deve trattarsi contemporaneamente, per evitare recidive.

*SCABBIA*.
E' una parassitosi causata da un acaro, Sarcoptes scabiei.
Vie di contagio: contatto cutaneo, petting.
Tipica parassitosi che si contrae durante soggiorni di  turismo sessuale.
Gli acari scavano dei cunicoli sottopelle (mani e piedi, posi, ascelle, genitali, natiche), causano un intenso prurito; l'intenso grattamente provoca escoriazioni.
Periodo di incubazione: qualche giorno.
Diagnosi: esame clinico.
Terapia: creme o oli scabicidi su tutto il corpo; disinfestazione con lavaggio accurato di abiti, lenzuola, cuscini, coperte. Tutto il nucleo familiare o comunitario deve trattarsi contemporaneamente, per evitare recidive.

*SIFILIDE*.
E' causata da un batterio, il Treponema pallidum.
Modalità di contagio: tutti i tipi di rapporti sessuali (vaginale, anale, orale, baci compresi).
Può essere trasmessa al feto durante la gravidanza.
Periodo di incubazione: 2-4 settimane.
Sintomi: solitamente compare come primo sintomo il "sifiloma" nella zona di contatto sessuale, bocca compresa, dopo qualche settimana, che poi sparisce; a volte, si ha contagio senza la comparsa del sifiloma; può comparire anche una eruzione cutanea diffusa a tutto il corpo, rigonfiamento dei linfonodi, febbre, stancabilità.
La diagnosi: esame clinico, tests sierologici (prelievo di sangue), analisi al microscopio ottico di materiale prelevato da una lesione.
Test sierologici: VDRL (non specifico), TPHA e FTA-ABS (specifici).
La terapia è antibiotica (penicillina).
Attenzione: dalla sifilide si guarisce, ma ci si può nuovamente contagiare.
Non esiste vaccinazione.
Se non trattata, la sifilide passa allo stadio secondario; provoca danni permanenti solo se passa allo stadio terziario.

*TRICOMONIASI*.
E' causata da un parassita protozoo: Trichomonas vaginalis.
Vie di contagio: sesso vaginale.
Nelle donne gravide può causare parti prematuri.
Diagnosi: striscio vaginale, esame colturale.
La terapia è antibiotica.
Non esiste vaccino.

*ULCERA MOLLE*.
E' causata dal bacillo Haemophilus ducreyi.
Diffusa nei passi tropicali, da noi è poco frequente.
Sintomi: comparsa di ulcerazioni molli nei punti di contagio.
Diagnosi: esame microscopico.
Terapia: antibiotica.

Scarica il pdf dell'articolo[h=2]Riferimenti:[/h]http://www.medicitalia.it/minforma/...rni-le-malattie-a-trasmissione-sessuale-o-MTS


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vedi Tebuzza anche il tuo compare del momento ha capito la stessa cosa mia, vedi che sei stata ambigua, ecco perchè ho risposto io, che ne so se ero io il cane.
> 
> Vado a cercare un'albero va.


non mi riferivo a te


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Dovresti trovare il coraggio di dirmele in faccia certe cose....ma tranne sterili minacce...non ci pensi proprio vero?Tu continua.....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come non c'entra? C'entra c'entra. O le malattie sono malattea sempre, o non lo sono. Se pensi che potrebbero esserci infezioni o promiscuità, non dovresti neanche avere rapporti orali. Punto. Il fatto è che tu non ti trovi nella situazione di fare l'amante, per cui assumi posizioni di rigidità dogmatiche più di cazzo (inteso come sceme) che altro.
> Poi, non capisco che fastidio ti dia la parola FREGNA, francamente. E che è.


Il rischio di trasmissione di malattie tramite rapporti orali è infinitamente minore. Informati.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> *NON MI TOCCATE MANAGER
> *
> 
> psss...hey, psss: non è che quando ti stufi mi passi il numero?  :rotfl:


Se permetti io tocco soltanto mia moglie, ed ho una certa eccitazione al momento.:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> comprendo il parallelo, che ha una sua logica, ma c'è da considerare che i cani hanno, parzialmente, cervello. Il soggetto in questione purtroppo no. Direi che la sua idiozia è paragonabile solo a quella degli insetti. Eppero' emette suoni e, forse, si muove. Ecco, io opterei per una mosca fastidiosa. Magari un moscone, perché lo immagino grasso e sudato. Ecco, un moscone con il suo "zzzzzz" nella stanza, che sbatte contro le finestre. Che ne pensi?


nemmeno nella specie mammifero?
Pesante...no dai.
Va bene mammifero.
Che poi, tra l'altro, se non ci fosse stato quel gran casino che ha fatto estinguere la totalità dei grandi dinosauri e una buona parte dei piccoli, oggi i mammiferi sarebbero ridotti ben male, quindi...

O no...sarebbe stato l'evoluzione della specie dei dino?
Il cane come Dino?

Fico!

In effetti ci assomiglia però...avevano pure il cervello microbo.
Tutto istinto.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Claudio*

Mi spiace adesso la divina romperà le palle anche a te....fattene una ragione!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il rischio di trasmissione di malattie tramite rapporti orali è infinitamente minore. Informati.


Il punto è che c'è. Esiste. Minore o meno fa poca differenza e Minerva ne faceva un discorso di assoluti.


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Io trovo scandaloso il fatto che in quella frase tu non abbia corretto la H che mancava in 'leccherebbe'...


ma ho chiuso gli occhi, geko...come potevolandesina:


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vedi Tebuzza anche il tuo compare del momento ha capito la stessa cosa mia, vedi che sei stata ambigua, ecco perchè ho risposto io, che ne so se ero io il cane.
> 
> Vado a  cercare un'albero va.



ultimo...per favore...hai portato come prova che sono ambigua il post di massi?


Non ce la posso fare.
Mollo qui.

Ironia saltami addosso perchè siamo al parossismo.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Si*

Gli brucia.....gli brucia...e più continua e più gli brucia.....!!:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> nemmeno nella specie mammifero?
> Pesante...no dai.
> Va bene mammifero.
> Che poi, tra l'altro, se non ci fosse stato quel gran casino che ha fatto estinguere la totalità dei grandi dinosauri e una buona parte dei piccoli, oggi i mammiferi sarebbero ridotti ben male, quindi...
> ...


sei davvero notevole. Cane dino, assolutamente perfetto. Cervello microbo e versi surreali. Ma lo sai che è geniale?


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> *NON MI TOCCATE MANAGER
> *
> 
> psss...hey, psss: non è che quando ti stufi mi passi il numero?  :rotfl:



ma tu sei fedele smettila subito!!!!


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vedi Tebuzza anche il tuo compare del momento ha capito la stessa cosa mia, vedi che sei stata ambigua, ecco perchè ho risposto io, che ne so se ero io il cane.
> 
> Vado a  cercare un'albero va.



ma stai scherzando?
Non sei tu il cane.
Ma davvero pensi che mi riferisca a te?


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ultimo...per favore...hai portato come prova che sono ambigua il post di massi?
> 
> 
> Non ce la posso fare.
> ...


ma quale ironia ed ironia, qui ci sono delle responsabilità, delle cose. E perbacco. E non si può sentire!
Io sono esterrrreffatto. Non si può


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Claudio*

Claudio ti saluto....lasciamoli ai loro deliri,un criminale ed una cretina....ne più ne meno!!:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma stai scherzando?
> Non sei tu il cane.
> Ma davvero pensi che mi riferisca a te?


io l'ho detto, che poi non era un cane, ma un moscone, poi divenuto cane dino, bava-neuron-free


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> [h=2]AIDS e dintorni: le malattie a trasmissione sessuale (MTS)[/h]Ultimo aggiornamento: 16/10/2011 Spesso asintomatiche, i giovani sono particolarmente esposti al rischio di contagio. Ecco una veloce ma utile panoramica: per evitarle.
> Più corretto chiamarle ITS (Infezioni a Trasmissione Sessuale), proprio perché spesso sono asintomatiche e molti ne sono portatori inconsapevoli.
> 
> Spesso asintomatiche, i giovani sono particolarmente esposti al rischio di contagio. Ecco una veloce ma utile panoramica: per evitarle.
> ...


Le ho avute tutte queste malattie...
E ho maturato in me gli anticorpi...
Il mio guaio è che non sono mai stato capace di capire chi di volta in volta mi attacava queste malattie...
Pensa che una volta novello muzio scevole mi sono cosparso il pube di benzina...e banzai mi sono dato foco...per purificare il mio pube da zecche che si erano attaccate...e il mio ciccio ardeva come una torcia...

Era la contepiade...

L'unico male terrificante che ho ora...si chiama...impotenza....
uffiiiiiiii...


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> sei davvero notevole. Cane dino, assolutamente perfetto. Cervello microbo e versi surreali. Ma lo sai che è geniale?



Dici che è un idea che potremmo commercializzare?
Chissà se c'erano dei dino sbavanti...accidenti, la mia conoscenza della preistoria si ferma a poche specie.
Ma adesso chiamo Ale, un mio amico prof di storia e chiedo a lui un dino sbavante.
Sono certa che qualcosa trova.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Che ridere,ridono tutti...:rotfl:sei famoso  per la tua simpatia e goliardia..!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> io l'ho detto, che poi non era un cane, ma un moscone, poi divenuto cane dino, bava-neuron-free



eh...ma lui non ha capito.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dici che è un idea che potremmo commercializzare?
> Chissà se c'erano dei dino sbavanti...accidenti, la mia conoscenza della preistoria si ferma a poche specie.
> Ma adesso chiamo Ale, un mio amico prof di storia e chiedo a lui un dino sbavante.
> Sono certa che qualcosa trova.


assolutamente si': Cane Dino, bava-neuron-free (la seconda parte si può rivedere)
un simpatico personaggio che scorrazza sbavando. Saremo ricchi, non tutti i mali vengono per nuocere diceva il saggio.
Chiama ale, io lo chiedo aiuto ad un amico veterinario, per buttar gù due righe sul profilo psicologico attorno al quale lavorare. Mi pare che il veterinario sia il più adatto, no?


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Tebe*

Senti mi faresti un corso per capire?capire come diventare ambiguo e scorretto come te!!!:rotfl:Credo che falliresti sai,bisogna nascere viscidi e ambigui,questi talenti in te sono innati!Ciao imbecille!!:rotfl::rotfl:Ma quando fai volontariato se stai sempre qui?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

:rotfl:Continuano a ridere tutti....!!Che demente....!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> assolutamente si': Cane Dino, bava-neuron-free (la seconda parte si può rivedere)
> un simpatico personaggio che scorrazza sbavando. Saremo ricchi, non tutti i mali vengono per nuocere diceva il saggio.
> Chiama ale, io lo chiedo aiuto ad un amico veterinario, per buttar gù due righe sul profilo psicologico attorno al quale lavorare. Mi pare che il veterinario sia il più adatto, no?



si, il vet è più adatto in effetti.
Ok, telefono ad Ale e poi ci aggiorniamo.
In motel ovviamente, i preservativi li porto io perchè vent'anni fa ti sei dimenticato di metterlo e da allora sei un brutto personaggio, lo so bene ormai.


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti mi faresti un corso per capire?capire come diventare ambiguo e scorretto come te!!!:rotfl:Credo che falliresti sai,bisogna nascere viscidi e ambigui,questi talenti in te sono innati!Ciao imbecille!!:rotfl::rotfl:Ma quando fai volontariato se stai sempre qui?:rotfl:



vai bene come sei dino, tranquillo. non agitarti che mi stai sbavando lo schermo


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Ahhh*

Io mi sto ammazzando dalle risate,e tu perdi credibilità ogni giorno di più...!!:rotfl:Adesso continuo a sbavare però....ma dove fai volontariato creti?:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma tu sei fedele smettila subito!!!!




Non ho nessuno a cui essere fedele :dance::festa:arty:


ok, ok, smetto, sono poco credibile


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Non ho nessuno a cui essere fedele :dance::festa:arty:
> 
> 
> ok, ok, smetto, sono poco credibile


Chissà perchè Man piace...eppure ironeggio alla grande su di lui:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Tebe*

Adesso cosa farai?scriverai a toy in Pvt per dirgli di tornare?d'altronde non puoi certo scrivergli dove trovarmi.....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso cosa farai?scriverai a toy in Pvt per dirgli di tornare?d'altronde non puoi certo scrivergli dove trovarmi.....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



stai bravino su, che poi sudi e ti ammali


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Tebe*

Ma io mi diverto,e sta cosa è chiara a tanti sei tu che graffi...:rotflaura di esser scoperta vero?potevi pensarci pirma o no?Io non ho niente da nascondere e tu?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io mi diverto,e sta cosa è chiara a tanti sei tu che graffi...:rotflaura di esser scoperta vero?potevi pensarci pirma o no?Io non ho niente da nascondere e tu?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


he?

ommadonna manco comporre un periodo di senso compiuto:unhappy:

vado a mangiare e a farmi i baffetti con Min


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Chissà perchè Man piace...eppure ironeggio alla grande su di lui:carneval:


nonostante ...hm..l'ironeggiamento? rimane comunque un personaggio ... singolare (siamo in fascia protetta)


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bene, esistono altre malattie che si contagiano con l'esempio delle labbra?
> 
> Perchè se anche io non ti ho letto, non mi soffermavo al papilloma virus.
> Vusavècomprì.
> ...


La sifilide. Se la becca uno della famiglia fanno fare il test a tutti. Ah... e se ci sono donne in famiglia alle quali si è trasmessa la sifilide, non possono avere figli per 4 anni.


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> nonostante ...hm..l'ironeggiamento? rimane comunque un personaggio ... singolare (siamo in fascia protetta)


....davvero?
Ma sai che ero convinta, a parte Nausica che sbava anche con Mattia:unhappy:, che invece stesse sul cazzo e azzerasse anche un pò l'ormone?

Mah...mi sento confusa


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Ecco*

Ehh?ci siamo capiti,torna presto,che interagire con te è un divertimento raro....l'ambiguità ha il suo fascino!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ehh?ci siamo capiti,torna presto,che interagire con te è un divertimento raro....l'ambiguità ha il suo fascino!!:rotfl::rotfl:



no no, non ho capito.
Mi sopravvaluti dino, sono kreti come potrei capire tanta elevatura mentale?
Impossibile


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, il vet è più adatto in effetti.
> Ok, telefono ad Ale e poi ci aggiorniamo.
> In motel ovviamente, i preservativi li porto io perchè vent'anni fa ti sei dimenticato di metterlo e da allora sei un brutto personaggio, lo so bene ormai.


azz, e chi te lo ha detto? nessuno che si faccia i fatti suoi, ho tanto tentato di preservare la mia immagine e sono caduto sul preservativo


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Tebe*

Ma creti è semplice:sei talmente ambigua,che cerchi di mistificare ogni cosa,leggerti ha il suo fascino,cerchi di capovolgere ogni cosa,neghi l'impossibile,d'altronde sei diversamente fedele anche per questo,sacrifichi ogni cosa sull'altare della tua convenienza!!Fai una certa tenerezza...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no no, non ho capito.
> Mi sopravvaluti dino, sono kreti come potrei capire tanta elevatura mentale?
> Impossibile


sei proprio ingiusta. ecco, arrivi tu e tutte le offese a te. Prima che tu arrivassi, farfugliava solo su me. Ma perché mùi fai questo?

ps ti spiace venire senza intimo?


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Massinfedele*

Se ci cascavano i tuoi 40anni fa in un preservativo...sarebbe stato meglio non credi?


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....davvero?
> Ma sai che ero convinta, a parte Nausica che sbava anche con Mattia:unhappy:, che invece stesse sul cazzo e azzerasse anche un pò l'ormone?
> 
> Mah...mi sento confusa



Fermo restando che alla fine sono solo sillabe (scritte benissimo) e che lo dovrei perlomeno vedere, così, pour parler, io fra il morbido Mattia e l'umorale troneggiante gigante biondo non avrei dubbi


----------



## Marina60 (14 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Scusate io arrivo sempre in ritardo.
> Comunque se per lui è ancora valido il presupposto per cui il matrimonio non si tocca e avendogli tu detto che ti sei innamorata, il suo è un comportamento da stronzo. Che  motivo ha di giocare con i tuoi sentimenti, che lui conosce, mica deve convincerti a fare qualcosa, già sei a sua completa disposizione, hai addirittura mandato all'aria il tuo di matrimonio.


 si sei un attimino in ritardo... ma sai com'è qui dopo una 20ina di pagine la degenerazione è d'obbligo

Che dire ? lui si dice innamorato , e si comporta come tale....in effetti non  ha bisogno di manipolarmi... forse lo è davvero ma non sa come uscirne senza fare disastri....


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Novembre 2012)

*.*

Divini-Oscuro=0-3


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> si sei un attimino in ritardo... ma sai com'è qui dopo una 20ina di pagine la degenerazione è d'obbligo
> 
> Che dire ? lui si dice innamorato , e si comporta come tale....in effetti non  ha bisogno di manipolarmi... forse lo è davvero ma non sa come uscirne senza fare disastri....



Lo credo anche io. O meglio, questo lo crede LUI, al comodo, nell'ombra. Ma quando la moglie lo scoprirà, tu tornerai immediatamente quella che "no!, non sono stato io! Mi ha circuito lei! Ci sono stato solo due volte, anzi nemmeno! Non so nemmeno il cognome! Chi è?"


----------



## lunaiena (14 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> si sei un attimino in ritardo... ma sai com'è qui dopo una 20ina di pagine la degenerazione è d'obbligo
> 
> Che dire ? lui si dice innamorato , e si comporta come tale....in effetti non  ha bisogno di manipolarmi... forse lo è davvero ma non sa come uscirne senza fare disastri....



Ritornando alla discussione ....
Io prenderei parole e comportamenti con le pinze ma senza dubitare della veridicità dei sentimenti...
a volte peró i sentimenti non bastano ad unire le persone ...in molti casi gli interessi superano 
mi sentimenti e ne converrai che solo d'amore non si vive ....


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

forse lo hai scritto ma me lo sono perso, marina; tu come la pensi, invece...cosa provi per lui?


----------



## exStermy (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...............
> [HR][/HR]Revisione scientifica e correzione a cura del Dr. Guido Cimurro (farmacista)


a proposito di virus e d'infezioni...

dott. Cimurro....

ahahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

voleva fare il veterinario ma ha pensato bene  di cambiare :rotfl:





exStermy ha detto:


> a proposito di virus e d'infezioni...
> 
> dott. Cimurro....
> 
> ahahahahahah


----------



## Hellseven (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vuole scopare.


Quando si dice "patti chiari, amicizia lunga" :up:


----------



## exStermy (14 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le ho avute tutte queste malattie...
> E ho maturato in me gli anticorpi...
> Il mio guaio è che non sono mai stato capace di capire chi di volta in volta mi attacava queste malattie...
> Pensa che una volta novello muzio scevole mi sono cosparso il pube di benzina...e banzai mi sono dato foco...per purificare il mio pube da zecche che si erano attaccate...e il mio ciccio ardeva come una torcia...
> ...


a vede' la demenza, direi che la sifilide nun t'e' passata...

ahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, il vet è più adatto in effetti.
> Ok, telefono ad Ale e poi ci aggiorniamo.
> In motel ovviamente, i preservativi li porto io perchè vent'anni fa ti sei dimenticato di metterlo e da allora sei un brutto personaggio, lo so bene ormai.


:unhappy:


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Fermo restando che alla fine sono solo sillabe (scritte benissimo) e che lo dovrei perlomeno vedere, così, pour parler, io fra il morbido Mattia e l'umorale troneggiante gigante biondo non avrei dubbi




Anna, non ci bastano mai le legnate eh ?:smile:

Solidarizzo e benvenuta. Ho letto del tuo incubo.


----------



## exStermy (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> voleva fare il veterinario ma ha pensato bene  di cambiare :rotfl:


ahahahahah

nomen omen...come Manganelli capo della polizia...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....davvero?
> Ma sai che ero convinta, a parte Nausica che sbava anche con Mattia:unhappy:, che invece stesse sul cazzo e azzerasse anche un pò l'ormone?
> 
> Mah...mi sento confusa


In effetti a me fa questo effetto.
In più mi mette un'ansia che neanche te lo immagini.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In effetti a me fa questo effetto.
> In più mi mette un'ansia che neanche te lo immagini.


Mi associo. Invece Raggio di sole...:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

é n' omo Fedifragone ...Pimpe.

é la scrittura di Tebe che lo rende cosi interessante...


----------



## free (14 Novembre 2012)

ma chi sono bava e neuron sempre meco?
non li conosco!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a vede' la demenza, direi che la sifilide nun t'e' passata...
> 
> ahahahahah


Si soffro di demenza senile.
Mi piacciono solo quelle con certi seni.


----------



## Tebina (14 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In effetti a me fa questo effetto.
> In più mi mette un'ansia che neanche te lo immagini.


Ansia? Si. Posso capirlo. Anche a me mette un pò d'ansia. ma fa parte dell'onirico sessuale.
Se non me la mettesse non sarebbe lui


----------



## Tebina (14 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi associo. Invece Raggio di sole...:rotfl:


Raggio oggi ne ha fatta una in pausa che...

mi manca  la faccetta verde tutta stropicciata...
Racconterò.
Siamo andati veramente OT nel 3d

perdono


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Palermo dev'essere una città bellissima.


Palermo è una città bellissima, nonostante ci sia.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Raggio oggi ne ha fatta una in pausa che...
> 
> mi manca la faccetta verde tutta stropicciata...
> Racconterò.
> ...



ti perdono


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il punto è che c'è. Esiste. Minore o meno fa poca differenza e Minerva ne faceva un discorso di assoluti.


:up: E non solo Minerva.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ultimo...per favore...hai portato come prova che sono ambigua il post di massi?
> 
> 
> Non ce la posso fare.
> ...



Con la foto del cane sei stata offensiva, massi ha colto il tutto come si evince da quello che ha scritto e poi affermato che non diceva a me, rispondendo a te, ma ad oscuro, ciò non toglie nel contesto del discorso che eri ambigua, confermato da quello che ho capito io e confermato da massi.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma stai scherzando?
> Non sei tu il cane.
> Ma davvero pensi che mi riferisca a te?



Sto leggendo per gradi, quindi per pagine, quindi hai avuto la risposta, non ne ero sicuro, ma come chi mi conosce, io non sono ambiguo e quindi la sparo sempre, se il tutto è sbagliato, ci si chiarisce, ed è una cosa ottima chiarirsi,

Ti spiego, se io non facevo la battuta massi non avrebbe parlato ed il tutto sarebbe rimasto campato in aria. claro?


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Con la foto del cane sei stata offensiva, massi ha colto il tutto come si evince da quello che ha scritto e poi affermato che non diceva a me, rispondendo a te, ma ad oscuro, ciò non toglie nel contesto del discorso che eri ambigua, confermato da quello che ho capito io e confermato da massi.


invece il cane non è mai offensivo con me.
Zoccola, imbecille, cretina e tutto il suo limitatissimo repertorio.
Ma sai leggere o fai finta?
Tra l'altro continuo a dimostrare che comincia lui e tu ancora qui stai a dire ste cose?
Per tua informazione, forum testimone, io non sono mai offensiva, a prescindere poi è fantasia.
Ora basta perchè davvero sei un muro di gomma.
E copntinuare a ripetere l'ovvio tranne per te e altri due o tre mi sembra davvero insultare la mia intelligenza, e ho un orchidea da mettere in zattera


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sto leggendo per gradi, quindi per pagine, quindi hai avuto la risposta, non ne ero sicuro, ma come chi mi conosce, *io non sono ambiguo* e quindi la sparo sempre, se il tutto è sbagliato, ci si chiarisce, ed è una cosa ottima chiarirsi,
> 
> Ti spiego, se io non facevo la battuta massi non avrebbe parlato ed il tutto sarebbe rimasto campato in aria. claro?



tu sei molto. Molto ambiguo e cambi opinione come una banderuola, andando dove ti porta la convenienza.
Te lo stiamo dicendo in molti ma ancora nulla.
Non ci arrivi, pieno di te stesso immeritatamente tra l'altro.
Sei diventato ottuso e arrogante, una persona molto diversa da come ricordo io.
E l'ultimo di prima, quello che non era un traditore, era molto meglio di quello che leggo.
Almeno quello di prima si capiva ed era una persona vera, quello che appari qui oggi è solo una copia sbiadita e fatta male di quello che eri.
Per me.
E sei pure in malafede in genere.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> invece il cane non è mai offensivo con me.
> Zoccola, imbecille, cretina e tutto il suo limitatissimo repertorio.
> Ma sai leggere o fai finta?
> Tra l'altro continuo a dimostrare che comincia lui e tu ancora qui stai a dire ste cose?
> ...



Inutile, nonostante ci siano pagine a dirla tutta, tu parli sempre di altro. 

Metti in mezzo prima il papilloma virus come unica malattia contagiosa. 

Metti in mezzo oscuro ed io che ci vado dietro.

Quando il mio discorso era sulle malattie infettive non soltanto sul papilloma, sul papilloma si è evinto per bontà tua quanto io sia ignorante nella sua conoscenza. 

Riguardo oscuro, ho pure scritto, "oscù sicuramente con Tebe non ci capiamo per colpa della scrittura. Ma a me Tebe risulta simpaticissima.

Vedi un po te.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tu sei molto. Molto ambiguo e cambi opinione come una banderuola, andando dove ti porta la convenienza.
> Te lo stiamo dicendo in molti ma ancora nulla.
> Non ci arrivi, pieno di te stesso immeritatamente tra l'altro.
> Sei diventato ottuso e arrogante, una persona molto diversa da come ricordo io.
> ...


Dai uffi basta Tebe...
Non vorrai diventare anche tu...come...

Va bon dai...
Capisco che il rifiuto di Lothar ti ha un po' inacidito...

Ma dai su...
COn tutti i pretendenti che hai...
Dai non cazziarmi così Ultimo...dai...uffi...


----------



## lunaiena (14 Novembre 2012)

A me ultimo piace molto più adesso ....
e anzi lo trovo molto maturo e uomo ...
mio parere personale...


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sto leggendo per gradi, quindi per pagine, quindi hai avuto la risposta, non ne ero sicuro, ma come chi mi conosce, io non sono ambiguo e quindi la sparo sempre, se il tutto è sbagliato, ci si chiarisce, ed è una cosa ottima chiarirsi,
> 
> Ti spiego, se io non facevo la battuta massi non avrebbe parlato ed il tutto sarebbe rimasto campato in aria. claro?


scusa se insisto, ma lo faccio per chiarire. Io NON, dico NON mi riferivo a te. Non stavo neppure seguendo il tuo discorso con tebe. Era un gioco tra me e tebe circa il tipo che ci perseguita da mesi. Tutto qui. Davvero, tu non eri proprio nel mio discorso, né lo sei ora


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tu sei molto. Molto ambiguo e cambi opinione come una banderuola, andando dove ti porta la convenienza.
> Te lo stiamo dicendo in molti ma ancora nulla.
> Non ci arrivi, pieno di te stesso immeritatamente tra l'altro.
> Sei diventato ottuso e arrogante, una persona molto diversa da come ricordo io.
> ...


Ne prendo atto. Della TUA opinione.


----------



## free (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tu sei molto. Molto ambiguo e cambi opinione come una banderuola, andando dove ti porta la convenienza.
> Te lo stiamo dicendo in molti ma ancora nulla.
> Non ci arrivi, pieno di te stesso immeritatamente tra l'altro.
> Sei diventato ottuso e arrogante, una persona molto diversa da come ricordo io.
> ...



ma no dai
prima era un po' un disco rotto, ora mi sembra più aperto
e in malafede proprio no
secondo me


----------



## lunaiena (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> invece il cane non è mai offensivo con me.
> Zoccola, imbecille, cretina e tutto il suo limitatissimo repertorio.
> Ma sai leggere o fai finta?
> Tra l'altro continuo a dimostrare che comincia lui e tu ancora qui stai a dire ste cose?
> ...




Dai Tebe peró così fai gli stessi identici discorsi di oscuro...
lui mi offende io lo offendo ... ha cominciato lui ...ripeto l'ovvio tranne che per due o tre...
Lo dico per te fai la stessa figura ...


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Dai Tebe peró così fai gli stessi identici discorsi di oscuro...
> lui mi offende io lo offendo ... ha cominciato lui ...ripeto l'ovvio tranne che per due o tre...
> Lo dico per te fai la stessa figura ...


davvero surreale


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai uffi basta Tebe...
> Non vorrai diventare anche tu...come...
> 
> Va bon dai...
> ...



Conte, tu sai leggere sempre in quello che scrivo no?

Ecco, tu ora hai capito ed hai anche scritto una volta che adesso sono diverso, più maturo. Ma c'è una piccola differenza conte tra chi vuole leggermi veramente e chi vuole sentirsi dire in faccia quello che gli conviene. 

Sono sicuro che mi sono spiegato, con te. D'altronde tu stesso sai che non giudicherò mai, cosa che recentemente Tebe ha fatto. Ma mica mi permetto di dire la mia su di lei, Tebe la leggono tutti e tutti leggono me, ciò mi basta. 

Ah io con la mia grammatica lei con la sua , di grammatica.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> davvero surreale



E lo dici a me!!!
sono surreale di mio....
girala come vuoi ma è così ....


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> scusa se insisto, ma lo faccio per chiarire. Io NON, dico NON mi riferivo a te. Non stavo neppure seguendo il tuo discorso con tebe. Era un gioco tra me e tebe circa il tipo che ci perseguita da mesi. Tutto qui. Davvero, tu non eri proprio nel mio discorso, né lo sei ora


Si massi ho letto qualche pagina fa.

Ma ti ripeto nel contesto dei discorsi,"il cane," non avevo capito se era diretto a me o ad oscuro, e visto che Tebe è stata ambigua senza scrivere nick, io ho detto la mia, tu non centri nulla.

Ma visto che sono sempre propenso a chiarire, mi sono difeso. Bastava essere chiari dall'origine, prendersi carico del tutto e dire direttamente, oscuro sei un cane.


----------



## lothar57 (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Conte, tu sai leggere sempre in quello che scrivo no?
> 
> Ecco, tu ora hai capito ed hai anche scritto una volta che adesso sono diverso, più maturo. Ma c'è una piccola differenza conte tra chi vuole leggermi veramente e chi vuole sentirsi dire in faccia quello che gli conviene.
> 
> ...


Oltre all'ilustre''benedizione'' Conticea....hai la mia..non riesco ad approvarti.....peccato...comunque sono con te.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A me ultimo piace molto più adesso ....
> e anzi lo trovo molto maturo e uomo ...
> mio parere personale...



:bacio:


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E lo dici a me!!!
> sono surreale di mio....
> girala come vuoi ma è così ....


ma scusa, quel tipo offende senza sosta, ma li hai letti i post su di me? io non ho mai replicato da quando sono tornato e penso che mi abbia dedicato almeno 100 post! E per tebe è ancora peggio, perché lei non lo ha mai provocato. Solo che per qualche ragione surreale la situazione non viene identificata. Basterebbe che tutti voi, di cui il tipo ha stima, gli diceste di smetterla di perseguitare tebe, e lui smetterebbe


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma no dai
> prima era un po' un disco rotto, ora mi sembra più aperto
> e in malafede proprio no
> secondo me


:bacio:


----------



## free (14 Novembre 2012)

comunque...già siamo in 4 gattacci, dispiace leggere 'sti dissapori, quando invece dovremmo impegnaci ad elargire saggi consigli, e seguirli pure, ogni tanto


----------



## free (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :bacio:



tranne i consigli di Ultimo, ovviamente


:carneval:


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> comunque...già siamo in 4 gattacci, dispiace leggere 'sti dissapori, quando invece dovremmo impegnaci ad elargire saggi consigli, e seguirli pure, ogni tanto



approvolo.


E Ultimo non è in malafede. si sono capiti male.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Oltre all'ilustre''benedizione'' Conticea....hai la mia..non riesco ad approvarti.....peccato...comunque sono con te.



Grazie. Ma a te non ti bacio, turtellun .

Ora dicono che faccio comunella con te e sono ambiguo e dico sempre cose diverse. Idem per il conte. Che non bacio nemmeno, bleahh


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: E non solo Minerva.


è evidente che né tu e né l'altro avete letto.
magari se avete tempo fatelo e vi accorgerete che non è affatto così


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> approvolo.
> 
> 
> E Ultimo non è in malafede. si sono capiti male.


L'ho scritto, credo, uno o due pagine da quando cominciarono i discorsi.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> comunque...già siamo in 4 gattacci, dispiace leggere 'sti dissapori, quando invece dovremmo impegnaci ad elargire saggi consigli, e seguirli pure, ogni tanto


parole sante, ma vorrei capire perché è tanto difficile dire a tutti di evitare di offendere tutti, mentre invece le offese ad alcuni sono ammesse, anzi approvate


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> tranne i consigli di Ultimo, ovviamente
> 
> 
> :carneval:


Acida.




Unito a qualcosa di dolce






















Che free sicuramente avrà




















ne uscirà una miscela esplosiva ed altamente erotica. 
























:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> L'ho scritto, credo, uno o due pagine da quando cominciarono i discorsi.


si, l ho letto da qualche parte.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma scusa, quel tipo offende senza sosta, ma li hai letti i post su di me? io non ho mai replicato da quando sono tornato e penso che mi abbia dedicato almeno 100 post! E per tebe è ancora peggio, perché lei non lo ha mai provocato. Solo che per qualche ragione surreale la situazione non viene identificata. Basterebbe che tutti voi, di cui il tipo ha stima, gli diceste di smetterla di perseguitare tebe, e lui smetterebbe


Personalmente non mi piacciono i modi di scrivere di oscuro ....
ha offeso anche me ... e dopo circa due post ho detto la mia e me ne sono andata...
non ho bisogno di avere la ragione del popolo per stare serena ...
e poco mi importano delle offese da parte di sconosciuti ...
Comunque io mi riferivo a come Tebe si è accanita contro ultimo( il che non è una difesa)usando praticamente 
lo stessa tecnica di oscuro...
Almeno questo visto da me ... E questo la porta sullo stesso piano...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è evidente che né tu e né l'altro avete letto.
> magari se avete tempo fatelo e vi accorgerete che non è affatto così



Dici? mentre io ne facevo una questione di assoluti? 

E' da non so quante pagine che non parlo di assoluti, ma intervieni soltanto se conviene a te, mettiti in mezzo anche quando devi venirmi incontro, probabilmente  qualcuno/a avrebbe letto e non sarebbe successo quello che adesso stai leggendo.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Personalmente non mi piacciono i modi di scrivere di oscuro ....
> ha offeso anche me ... e dopo circa due post ho detto la mia e me ne sono andata...
> non ho bisogno di avere la ragione del popolo per stare serena ...
> e poco mi importano delle offese da parte di sconosciuti ...
> ...


la ragione del popolo può essere utile per non essere perseguitati, tutto qui. Per poter parlare serenamente senza che qualcuno dica che devi morire.
invece secondo me sbagli a mettere tebe sullo stesso piano. La difesa è assai divers dall'attacco, come il codice penale ci insegna


----------



## free (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> parole sante, ma vorrei capire perché è tanto difficile dire a tutti di evitare di offendere tutti, mentre invece le offese ad alcuni sono ammesse, anzi approvate



non chiederlo a me, qua dentro conto meno del 2 di briscola, per mia fortuna

da parte mia, ti dico solo che mi rifiuto di mettermi in mezzo a sgridare per gli insulti, personalmente li vedo più che altro come tempeste che sia abbattono periodicamente sul forum, amen


----------



## lunaiena (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> la ragione del popolo può essere utile per non essere perseguitati, tutto qui. Per poter parlare serenamente senza che qualcuno dica che devi morire.
> invece secondo me sbagli a mettere tebe sullo stesso piano. La difesa è assai divers dall'attacco, come il codice penale ci insegna



Forse non ci capiamo io parlo ti ultimo... E tu parli di oscuro ...


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dici? mentre io ne facevo una questione di assoluti?
> 
> E' da non so quante pagine che non parlo di assoluti, ma intervieni soltanto se conviene a te, mettiti in mezzo anche quando devi venirmi incontro, probabilmente  qualcuno/a avrebbe letto e non sarebbe successo quello che adesso stai leggendo.


non ho capito.perché quoti gli assoluti allora?
con te non gliela posso fare:singleeye:
comunque hai ragione quando dici che è antipatico che ti spiattelli quello che scrivi in buona fede.ma tu mi quoti reprimende terribili ...quando poi altre fai l'elastico.
sei sconcertante come un cucciolone che salta di qua e di là senza pensarci troppo.
non so perché con te mi passa subito l'incazzatura


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Forse non ci capiamo io parlo ti ultimo... E tu parli di oscuro ...


non mi pare che tebe abbia offeso ultimo, le uniche offese che sono volate, di ritorno, erano contro il cane dino


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

ah, m'infastidisce troppo la comunella con i maschietti:unhappy:


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> non chiederlo a me, qua dentro conto meno del 2 di briscola, per mia fortuna
> 
> da parte mia, ti dico solo che mi rifiuto di mettermi in mezzo a sgridare per gli insulti, personalmente li vedo più che altro come tempeste che sia abbattono periodicamente sul forum, amen


io invece credo che andrebbe detto, pacatamente, e le persone sarebbero più rispettose. Qui ci sono persone intelligenti, con ottime idee e spunti. E' in alcuni casi davvero stimolante parlare e mettere in discussione il proprio stile di vita sentendo la campana di persone che la pensano diversamente. Ma lasciare che questo avvenga mentre ci sono individui che perseguitano impuniti gli altri lo trovo davvero assurdo. Lo stesso ultimo, che non offende, si è guardato bene dal fare qualsiasi commento al suo "compare" che ha scritto di tutto e di più. Io lo trovo surreale


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai uffi basta Tebe...
> Non vorrai diventare anche tu...come...
> 
> Va bon dai...
> ...


porca miseria, lo ha già detto a tutti che non mi ha voluta?

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## lunaiena (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> non mi pare che tebe abbia offeso ultimo, le uniche offese che sono volate, di ritorno, erano contro il cane dino



Ma non l'ha offeso ... Ha utilizzato la stessa tecnica di oscuro ...
l'ha "attaccato "con le stesse frasi... (attaccato tra virgolette ora non trovo altra parola)
Almeno questo è quello che ho notato io...


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> *E lo dici a me!!!
> sono surreale di mio....*
> girala come vuoi ma è così ....



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho capito.perché quoti gli assoluti allora?
> con te non gliela posso fare:singleeye:
> comunque hai ragione quando dici che è antipatico che ti spiattelli quello che scrivi in buona fede.ma tu mi quoti reprimende terribili ...quando poi altre fai l'elastico.
> sei sconcertante come un cucciolone che salta di qua e di là senza pensarci troppo.
> non so perché con te mi passa subito l'incazzatura



Se quoto, cioè se cerco di capire il conte o Lothar o comunque può sembrare che io sia d'accordo con loro, è soltanto una mediazione mia che apre discorsi atti a capire o comunque a non giudicare, quando nonostante gli errori che io ho commesso, potrei dire la mia senza aprire quegli orizzonti del dialogo.

Minerva io non faccio fazioni, io leggo, cerco di aprire la mente al di la del forum e conosco la realtà di quello che il conte scrive e lothar pure. Sono reali entrambi, e ripeto è una forma di dialogo, mica potrei mai condividere quello che fanno in una realtà. Ma nel forum leggo appunto per apprendere anche cose che personalmente non mi vanno a genio.

Se dovessi usare i metodi di "giudizio"  miei( cambia la parola giudizio tu sai farlo, io non ci riesco) non si salverebbe nessuno, ed io per primo mi potrei gettare a picco dalla montagna.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> io invece credo che andrebbe detto, pacatamente, e le persone sarebbero più rispettose. Qui ci sono persone intelligenti, con ottime idee e spunti. E' in alcuni casi davvero stimolante parlare e mettere in discussione il proprio stile di vita sentendo la campana di persone che la pensano diversamente. Ma lasciare che questo avvenga mentre ci sono individui che perseguitano impuniti gli altri lo trovo davvero assurdo.* Lo stesso ultimo, che non offende, si è guardato bene dal fare qualsiasi commento al suo "compare" che ha scritto di tutto e di più. *Io lo trovo surreale



è quello che lamentano sempre loro di _noi
_
uso noi perchè ultimamente appena metto il naso qui dentro mi sento identificata istantaneamente in un gruppo non ben definito che tirerebbe le fila di giochi riprovevoli fatti alle spalle altrui

cosa non vera, peraltro


----------



## Marina60 (14 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ritornando alla discussione ....
> Io prenderei parole e comportamenti con le pinze ma senza dubitare della veridicità dei sentimenti...
> a volte peró i sentimenti non bastano ad unire le persone ...in molti casi gli interessi superano
> mi sentimenti e ne converrai che solo d'amore non si vive ....


Ne convengo eccome ... gli interessi e anche gli affetti... perchè negarlo ? lui non ha mai fatto mistero di voler bene alla sua famiglia , di sentirsi responsabile del loro benessere... certo non ha rinunciato, e non rinuncia 'per ora alla nostra storia...e  probabilmente  mi "sacrificherebbe" per loro e per non perdere tutte le sicurezze Io lo so e prendo quel che di buono mi sa e vuol dare.... a volte dubito, a volte non capisco ed ecco il perchè del mio cercare confronti,,  ..ma  a quanto pare qui dentro parlare di sentimenti , fra amanti, è proibitissimo.... i coniugati fanno l'amore, gli amanti scopano....


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

:nerd:tebeeee...fai pace...vi siete letti ad minchiam..su...


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma non l'ha offeso ... Ha utilizzato la stessa tecnica di oscuro ...
> l'ha "attaccato "con le stesse frasi... (attaccato tra virgolette ora non trovo altra parola)
> Almeno questo è quello che ho notato io...


ma luna, scusami, li hgai letti i messaggi del minus sapiens? e ti pare che ci sia un minimo parallelo con quel che ha scritto tebe a ultimo? sul serio, sono certo che non la pensi cosi' neppure tu.

Siamo chiari, io non ho nulla contro oscuro, lui non capisce. Ma siamo noi che dobbiamo aiutarlo a comportarsi, come con i bambini. Perché altrimenti la gente seria se ne va. Basta poco, basta che le persone pacatamente dicano questo è troppo. Io la vedo cosi'


----------



## free (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> *io invece credo che andrebbe detto, pacatamente, e le persone sarebbero più rispettose*. Qui ci sono persone intelligenti, con ottime idee e spunti. E' in alcuni casi davvero stimolante parlare e mettere in discussione il proprio stile di vita sentendo la campana di persone che la pensano diversamente. Ma lasciare che questo avvenga mentre ci sono individui che perseguitano impuniti gli altri lo trovo davvero assurdo. Lo stesso ultimo, che non offende, si è guardato bene dal fare qualsiasi commento al suo "compare" che ha scritto di tutto e di più. Io lo trovo surreale


non saprei, mi pare che tentativi siano già stati fatti
per il resto, Oscuro ha la mia stima, ma ciò non mi impedisce di parlare con te, per es.
scrivere qui con l'idea di ignorare utenti che non vanno d'accordo tra di loro, non fa per me
anche perchè non riuscirei a tenerli a mente, e poi il giorno dopo non è mica detto che sia uguale


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se quoto, cioè se cerco di capire il conte o Lothar o comunque può sembrare che io sia d'accordo con loro, è soltanto una mediazione mia che apre discorsi atti a capire o comunque a non giudicare, quando nonostante gli errori che io ho commesso, potrei dire la mia senza aprire quegli orizzonti del dialogo.
> 
> *Minerva io non faccio fazioni*, io leggo, cerco di aprire la mente al di la del forum e conosco la realtà di quello che il conte scrive e lothar pure. Sono reali entrambi, e ripeto è una forma di dialogo, mica potrei mai condividere quello che fanno in una realtà. Ma nel forum leggo appunto per apprendere anche cose che personalmente non mi vanno a genio.
> 
> Se dovessi usare i metodi di "giudizio"  miei( cambia la parola giudizio tu sai farlo, io non ci riesco) non si salverebbe nessuno, ed io per primo mi potrei gettare a picco dalla montagna.


neanche io, sia chiaro

ma l'altro giorno ti sei permesso di accusarmi di questo
me ne sono stata zitta, ma sappi che non mi è piaciuto per nulla


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> io invece credo che andrebbe detto, pacatamente, e le persone sarebbero più rispettose. Qui ci sono persone intelligenti, con ottime idee e spunti. E' in alcuni casi davvero stimolante parlare e mettere in discussione il proprio stile di vita sentendo la campana di persone che la pensano diversamente. Ma lasciare che questo avvenga mentre ci sono individui che perseguitano impuniti gli altri lo trovo davvero assurdo. Lo stesso ultimo, che non offende, si è guardato bene dal fare qualsiasi commento al suo "compare" che ha scritto di tutto e di più. Io lo trovo surreale


Hai ragione, ma c'è un motivo, è inutile che io vada a riprendere oscuro per fargli capire che deve smetterla.

Perchè? perche nel passato l'ho già fatto, conosco oscuro. 

Lo conoscerai anche tu.

Quello che ho scritto lo potrà confermare anche oscuro.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si massi ho letto qualche pagina fa.
> 
> Ma ti ripeto nel contesto dei discorsi,"il cane," non avevo capito se era diretto a me o ad oscuro, e visto che Tebe è stata ambigua senza scrivere nick, io ho detto la mia, tu non centri nulla.
> 
> Ma visto che sono sempre propenso a chiarire, mi sono difeso. Bastava essere chiari dall'origine, prendersi carico del tutto e dire direttamente, oscuro sei un cane.


No qua dentro il cane è stermy...
Oscuro è il moscone che cade nel piatto...e non riesce a uscire dal brodo in cui si impantana..
Tebe vuole farsi maestra di vita...ma viene sempre cacciata fuori dal convento come monaca immonda...


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> non saprei, mi pare che tentativi siano già stati fatti
> per il resto, Oscuro ha la mia stima, ma ciò non mi impedisce di parlare con te, per es.
> scrivere qui con l'idea di ignorare utenti che non vanno d'accordo tra di loro, non fa per me
> anche perchè non riuscirei a tenerli a mente, e poi il giorno dopo non è mica detto che sia uguale


no, io non dicevo di ignorare, ma, anche in base al messaggio di ultimo, ho capito: già provato ed è andata male. comprendo


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma scusa, quel tipo offende senza sosta, ma li hai letti i post su di me? io non ho mai replicato da quando sono tornato e penso che mi abbia dedicato almeno 100 post! E per tebe è ancora peggio, perché lei non lo ha mai provocato. Solo che per qualche ragione surreale la situazione non viene identificata. Basterebbe che tutti voi, di cui il tipo ha stima, gli diceste di smetterla di perseguitare tebe, e lui smetterebbe


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Fai una cosa...mass...
Un bel passo indietro.

Poi cerca di capire come siamo fatti qua dentro...

E ti accorgerai che con Oscuro più gli dici di piantarla più insiste...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E assume l'aria da...Lei non sa chi sono io!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma c'è un motivo, è inutile che io vada a riprendere oscuro per fargli capire che deve smetterla.
> 
> Perchè? perche nel passato l'ho già fatto, conosco oscuro.
> 
> ...


comprendo adesso e ti ringrazio del chiarimento.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> neanche io, sia chiaro
> 
> ma l'altro giorno ti sei permesso di accusarmi di questo
> me ne sono stata zitta, ma sappi che non mi è piaciuto per nulla



Di avere fazioni? 

Se così fosse mi dici dove? e possibilmente in M.P. 

Solo per non creare altre polemiche, poi fai come vuoi, l'importante è che mi dici dove, così vado a leggere e capire nel contesto dei discorsi avvenuti.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Grazie. Ma a te non ti bacio, turtellun .
> 
> Ora dicono che faccio comunella con te e sono ambiguo e dico sempre cose diverse. Idem per il conte. Che non bacio nemmeno, bleahh


Fondiamo i club dei diabolici...
Così ci distinguiamo dalle divine...
L'asse Vicenza, Bologna, Palermo...

In pratica l'Italia è nostra.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Fai una cosa...mass...
> Un bel passo indietro.
> 
> ...


si si, ho capito adesso. Vabbe', vedro' di adeguarmi


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho capito.perché quoti gli assoluti allora?
> con te non gliela posso fare:singleeye:
> comunque hai ragione quando dici che è antipatico che ti spiattelli quello che scrivi in buona fede.ma tu mi quoti reprimende terribili ...quando poi altre fai l'elastico.
> sei sconcertante come un cucciolone che salta di qua e di là senza pensarci troppo.
> non so perché con te mi passa subito l'incazzatura


conte...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Non lo cucchi...


----------



## Marina60 (14 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Lo credo anche io. O meglio, questo lo crede LUI, al comodo, nell'ombra. *Ma quando la moglie lo scoprirà, tu tornerai immediatamente quella che "no!, non sono stato io!* Mi ha circuito lei! Ci sono stato solo due volte, anzi nemmeno! Non so nemmeno il cognome! Chi è?"


Bene tempo al tempo... e sinceramente ? credo che l'istinto di sopravvivenza sia in tutti noi...... se lo butta fuori di casa si trova a fare il barbone.... forse al suo posto  nemmeno io mi conoscerei...... poi da qui a negare tutto la vedo dura.....  spesso e volentieri lei sa che è con  me , magari non proprio da soli, ma se  la matematica non è un 'opinione altro che due volte, anzi nemmeno una !


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è quello che lamentano sempre loro di _noi
> _
> uso noi perchè ultimamente appena metto il naso qui dentro mi sento identificata istantaneamente in un gruppo non ben definito che tirerebbe le fila di giochi riprovevoli fatti alle spalle altrui
> 
> cosa non vera, peraltro


guarda, io qui ci sto poco, ma in 20 minuti ti rendi conto di chi offende e chi no. Non credo che ci voglia la laurea. Ed i commenti di alcuni, che apprezzano oscuro, me lo confermano. A questo punto, sto in pace, passo alla tecnica locale, "far finta di nulla, tanto è oscuro". Se va bene a lui...


----------



## lunaiena (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma luna, scusami, li hgai letti i messaggi del minus sapiens? e ti pare che ci sia un minimo parallelo con quel che ha scritto tebe a ultimo? sul serio, sono certo che non la pensi cosi' neppure tu.
> 
> Siamo chiari, io non ho nulla contro oscuro, lui non capisce. Ma siamo noi che dobbiamo aiutarlo a comportarsi, come con i bambini. Perché altrimenti la gente seria se ne va. Basta poco, basta che le persone pacatamente dicano questo è troppo. Io la vedo cosi'



Ma infatti io l'ho detto  come la vedo ... Solo che a te non va bene ... 
Di mio non penso che ci sia nessuno più serio di altri ... E il fatto che se ne vada non dipende dalla serietà...
Di parallelo c'è ad esempio il fatto di tirare in mezzo " i due o tre" per dar forza al tuo punto di vista ...
il che questo è una prerogativa di oscuro...
e con questo nulla contro Tebe ....


----------



## Marina60 (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> guarda, io qui ci sto poco, ma in 20 minuti ti rendi conto di chi offende e chi no. Non credo che ci voglia la laurea. Ed i commenti di alcuni, che apprezzano oscuro, me lo confermano. A questo punto, sto in pace, passo alla tecnica locale, "far finta di nulla, tanto è oscuro". Se va bene a lui...


:singleeye: :singleeye:MAH !!! mi pare di essere all'asilo
continuate pure senza di me...tanto lo so che non vi mancherò


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

come ti permetti di andare ot


Marina60 ha detto:


> :singleeye: :singleeye:MAH !!! mi pare di essere all'asilo
> continuate pure senza di me...tanto lo so che non vi mancherò


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> come ti permetti di andare ot


auahhahahahaahahahah


----------



## Sabina_ (14 Novembre 2012)

Valeniente ha detto:


> Come è ovvio, non si comportano tutti nello stesso modo. Quasi tutti sono gentili con l'amante fino a quando non li scopre la moglie, poi, per la maggior parte, diventano conigli.
> 
> L'amante diventa 'la pazza' che lo importunava, quella che l'ha cercato, che non lo lasciava in pace, che non ha mai amato, quella di una o due volte al massimo................sotto pressione il massimo che ammettono.
> 
> Se non vengono SBATTUTI fuori casa la rinnegano.


Neanche questa e' la regola!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fondiamo i club dei diabolici...
> Così ci distinguiamo dalle divine...
> L'asse Vicenza, Bologna, Palermo...
> 
> In pratica l'Italia è nostra.


Ok io la mente ( e nessuno rida o lo uccido  ) 

manca il mediatore ed il braccio.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> :singleeye: :singleeye:MAH !!! mi pare di essere all'asilo
> continuate pure senza di me...tanto lo so che non vi mancherò


pardon, ma volevo solo capire questo aspetto. Abbasta


----------



## Sabina_ (14 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> :up:.............ma perchè ???????????????? adesso che mi ero messa l'animo in pace,  non mi lamentavo delle sue assenze, mi cominciava a star bene tutto sommato il ruolo.... niente russamenti puzzette e camicie da lavare ma solo il meglio... era quello che voleva , e che vuole no ?, che bisogno c'è di fare l'innamorato?


E' tutta invidia Marina.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma infatti io l'ho detto come la vedo ... Solo che a te non va bene ...
> Di mio non penso che ci sia nessuno più serio di altri ... E il fatto che se ne vada non dipende dalla serietà...
> Di parallelo c'è ad esempio il fatto di tirare in mezzo " i due o tre" per dar forza al tuo punto di vista ...
> il che questo è una prerogativa di oscuro...
> e con questo nulla contro Tebe ....


capito, ok grazie


----------



## Non Registrato1 (14 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Bene tempo al tempo... e sinceramente ? credo che l'istinto di sopravvivenza sia in tutti noi...... se lo butta fuori di casa si trova a fare il barbone.... forse al suo posto  nemmeno io mi conoscerei......



è istinto di sopravvivenza o conservazione anche credere a quello che meglio si confà ai nostri bisogni.


----------



## Sabina_ (14 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Seguite il consiglio di Morelli, vivete il momento, l'incontro e il sentimento di quel tempo trascorso insieme fino in fondo. Quella è la vostra realtà. Se cercate di trasfigurarla e di dirigerla da qualche parte state facendo una cazzata.


E serviva che lo dicesse Morelli??


----------



## exStermy (14 Novembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> E serviva che lo dicesse Morelli??


Morelli e' un cornuto...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sabina_ (14 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma tu pensa a quel che vuoi fare te.
> E poi, quale innamorato? Perché nel tuo schema mentale associ quelle cose all'innamoramento. Ripeto: pensa a perderti, non a trovare i motivi.


Ma perché hai delle difese così forti relativamente all'innamoramento? Che la chiami in un modo o in un altro una cosa resta sempre la stessa.


----------



## Chiara M (14 Novembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> E serviva che lo dicesse Morelli??


In effetti no, ma essendo lui più autorevole di me.....^__^


----------



## Marina60 (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse lo hai scritto ma me lo sono perso, marina; tu come la pensi, invece...cosa provi per lui?


Ne sono innamorata,( e  checchenedicano credo di saper  decifrare i miei sentimenti), mi intriga sessualmente e intellettualmente, mi diverte e mi fa sentire" unica" ( ridete pure sfogatevi ) lo stimo  e so che potremmo funzionare, ma so anche che non c'è futuro.......


----------



## Marina60 (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> come ti permetti di andare ot


non me ne vado..... semplicemente non entro in merito alle beghe di cortile


----------



## exStermy (14 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Ne sono innamorata,( e  checchenedicano credo di saper  decifrare i miei sentimenti), mi intriga sessualmente e intellettualmente, mi diverte e mi fa sentire" unica" ( ridete pure sfogatevi ) lo stimo  e so che potremmo funzionare, ma so anche che non c'è futuro.......


ma innammorata de che, che mi hai sempre risposto da rimbambita che te serviva pe' "sfogarte" visto che lo usavi secondo te, mentre sei te che te fai usa' e pure in maniera miserabile...

ma raddrizzate quella spina dorsale o mettite un tutore,va che hai 53anni...

ahahahah


----------



## Marina60 (14 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> _ma innammorata de che, che mi hai sempre risposto da rimbambita che te serviva pe' "sfogarte"_ visto che lo usavi secondo te, mentre sei te che te fai usa' e pure in maniera miserabile...
> 
> ma raddrizzate quella spina dorsale o mettite un tutore,*va che hai 53anni...*
> 
> ahahahah


E che vos che risponda pò a uno come ti !!!!



non ancora tesoro.......52 per ora


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

ma non è così?scusa la mia ingenuità





Marina60 ha detto:


> Ne convengo eccome ... gli interessi e anche gli affetti... perchè negarlo ? lui non ha mai fatto mistero di voler bene alla sua famiglia , di sentirsi responsabile del loro benessere... certo non ha rinunciato, e non rinuncia 'per ora alla nostra storia...e  probabilmente  mi "sacrificherebbe" per loro e per non perdere tutte le sicurezze Io lo so e prendo quel che di buono mi sa e vuol dare.... a volte dubito, a volte non capisco ed ecco il perchè del mio cercare confronti,,  ..ma  a quanto pare qui dentro parlare di sentimenti , fra amanti, è proibitissimo...*. i coniugati fanno l'amore, gli amanti scopano.*...


----------



## lothar57 (14 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma tu pensa a quel che vuoi fare te.
> E poi, quale innamorato? Perché nel tuo schema mentale associ quelle cose all'innamoramento. Ripeto: pensa a perderti, non a trovare i motivi.



Bravissima Chiaretta....nonse ne puo piu'di ste fagiane credulone,che pensano che l'amante ci stia per amore...e guai se ti permetti di dirlo....loro amano..le fessacchiotte..be'al mondo servono anche queste sempliciotte..con basso qi...si menano per il naso in un'attimo..


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è così?scusa la mia ingenuità



no.


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No qua dentro il cane è stermy...
> Oscuro è il moscone che cade nel piatto...e non riesce a uscire dal brodo in cui si impantana..
> Tebe vuole farsi maestra di vita...ma viene sempre cacciata fuori dal convento come monaca immonda...


sta zitto. provaci.


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no.


ma ame pareva tu dicessi questo.spiega


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Ne sono innamorata,( e  checchenedicano credo di saper  decifrare i miei sentimenti), mi intriga sessualmente e intellettualmente, mi diverte e mi fa sentire" unica" ( ridete pure sfogatevi ) lo stimo  e so che potremmo funzionare, ma so anche che non c'è futuro.......



io invece credo nell autenticità di quello che dice. 

è non poco incosciente perchè non si rende conto che la figlia lo scopre sono solo dolori soprattutto per la ragazza.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no.


quoto in automatico


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

scusa non dicevi che il tradimento sessuale non intaccava il rapporto perché non è fare l'amore?
o sono confusa io ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no.


oh oh. Spostati i paletti?


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

ho sempre confutato questa cosa proprio perché secondo me il sesso è emozione sempre ...e mi è stato detto di no


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma ame pareva tu dicessi questo.spiega


ma è ciò che ho sempre detto.
Che vuol dire scopare?
Io scopo anche con mattia, non ci faccio mica solo l'amore.
E con man direi che di scopata c'è ben poco.

Mi sembra che ci sia una distinzione molto netta tra scopare e fare l'amore e ok, c'è per molti.
Lothar sicuramente è uno che scopa con la sua amante da come lo leggiamo, e fa l'amore con sua moglie.
Cosa vuol dire?
Sono solo "parole" applicate ad un tradimento.
E questo l'ho capito fino in fondo grazie a questo forum.
Non esiste fare l'amore e scopare. O meglio.
Uno non ammazza l'altro, nemmeno fra due amanti.
Quindi alla fine non c'è differenza.
Se due amanti fanno l'amore, non è detto che si amino fuori dal motel.
Ma lì dentro, tra specchi, luci pirotecniche e qualsiasi cosa ci sia, se lo possono permettere.
Perchè li dentro sono solo loro.




dimmi che almeno hai intuito quello che voglio dirti.
E non mostrizzarmi.
Ricordati che con il preservativo sono la prima della classe dei traditori insieme a Lothar


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

... ohi ohi...


----------



## lothar57 (14 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oh oh. Spostati i paletti?


ma lei e'---innnnnaaaaammmmmoooorata...non l'avevi capito invornita???:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> quoto in automatico




.....mi stai broccolando _per caso?


_​Sono fedele, smettila


----------



## exStermy (14 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> E che vos che risponda pò a uno come ti !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> non ancora tesoro.......52 per ora


e ce credo che hai pochi argomenti...io fotografo solo la realta'...ahahahah

comunque la tua "sfiga" e' che hai l'eta' de mi moje e se lei me dicesse: "Sai ti lascio perche' me scopo uno, je riderei in faccia....ahahahah

all'inizio, poi dopo un nanosecondo, la butterei fori de casa a carci in culo...

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

Non Ti capisco Tebe. mollo.


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma è ciò che ho sempre detto.
> Che vuol dire scopare?
> Io scopo anche con mattia, non ci faccio mica solo l'amore.
> E con man direi che di scopata c'è ben poco.
> ...


no, tebe non ho capito e per la simpatia che ho per te questo è sempre il punto in cui mi fermo.
ma ha anche ragione chi dice che ragiono per compartimenti stagni; è un mio limite.


----------



## Non Registrato1 (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho sempre confutato questa cosa proprio perché secondo me il sesso è emozione sempre ...e mi è stato detto di no


ma certo. ricordo anch'io il mantra solosesso solosesso solosesso...


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> .....mi stai broccolando _per caso?
> 
> 
> _​Sono fedele, smettila


ma come, avevi detto che eri infedele? ma allora è vero che sei ambigua. Ci sono cascato, ed adesso ho il cuore in pezzi


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa non dicevi che il tradimento sessuale non intaccava il rapporto perché non è fare l'amore?
> o sono confusa io ?



si, ma non nei termini che scrivi tu.
Quello che succede in un motel può essere amore alla massima potenza, ma
Dentro. un. Motel.

Fuori poi non esiste più niente.
Il tradimento è quando vai a casa e fai l'amore con il tuo compagno e magari ti viene in mente l'altro o cominci a fare paragoni.
Terribile.
Perchè entra "il vero sentimento" 
Non è una gara tra compagno e amante.
Sono due cose diverse che non devono venire a contatto.
Ribadisco per me, che non tradisco certo perchè non amo Mattia o non mi rende felice.


In motel è in motel. L'amante il dieci per cento mio e solo mio dove nessuno mette il becco e come tale lo gestisco.
Facendo l'amore, sesso, bondage, chissenefrega.


Chiusa quella porta l'amore è da un altra parte.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma è ciò che ho sempre detto.
> Che vuol dire scopare?
> Io scopo anche con mattia, non ci faccio mica solo l'amore.
> E con man direi che di scopata c'è ben poco.
> ...


eccome se c'è. Fare l'amore è donarsi totalmente, emozionalmente. Che poi capiti anche fra amanti non lo metto in dubbio... che non lasci conseguenze sul piano sentimentale ed emotivo... neppure.  Io non sono la prima della classe nel tradimento ma questa differenza la conosco bene ugualmente.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Anna, non ci bastano mai le legnate eh ?:smile:
> 
> Solidarizzo e benvenuta. Ho letto del tuo incubo.



Noi sodalirezzeremo pure, ma intanto il troneggiante biondone se lo becca Tebe :incazzato:

Grazie del benvenuta, mi sono piaciuti moltissimi dei tuoi interventi (uno ha preso anche un bello smeraldo )


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, ma non nei termini che scrivi tu.
> Quello che succede in un motel può essere *amore alla massima potenza, ma
> Dentro. un. Motel.
> *
> ...


ma allora NON E' AMORE.
L'amore non lo confini, neppure con la tua ossessione per il controllo.


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho sempre confutato questa cosa proprio perché secondo me il sesso è emozione sempre ...e mi è stato detto di no



ma non certo da me.
Scopo perchè mi da un sacco di emozioni, mica perchè devo rassodare il culo.


E non vedere in bianco e nero.
ma chi può dire che fare sesso non da emozioni.
Un frigido mentale


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oh oh. Spostati i paletti?


Non mi sembra, ho sempre detto che dentro un motel uno può fare e dire di tutto, l'importante è che la cosa si confini in un motel.

E tutto il resto.
Tu leggi il blog, vedi miei paletti spostai?


Oddio...paura


----------



## Eretteo (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non esiste fare l'amore e scopare.
> Quindi alla fine non c'è differenza.


*Altroche' se c'e'....  *


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma non certo da me.
> Scopo perchè mi da un sacco di emozioni, mica perchè devo rassodare il culo.
> 
> 
> ...


eppure qualcosa di simile mi è stato detto da te proprio per spiegare come non togliessi nulla a mattia.cosa per me impossibile da capire
è comunque una parte di te che gli nascondi, come minimo.ma come sai non ne veniamo a capo


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

*forse dipende*

dal concetto di amore. Io ad esempio provo amore per le mie amanti, ma è un amore relegato all'oggi. L'amore che ho per mia moglia abbraccia l'oggi, ieri e domani. C'è il passato e c'è il futuro. 

Il sesso con l'amante può essere un attimo di amore, in cui ti dai completamente. Ami quella persona, per come la conosci. La ami in quel momento, che magari non si ripeterà. L'amore per una persona che conosci e l'amore per una persona che non conosci ancora, ma che credi di poter amare. Forse ripensando ai primi momenti con la persona che si ama si può capire. E' un amore che potrebbe realizzarsi, ma che rimane in forma onirica.

Non nego che ci sia il sesso puro, ma non tutti gli infedeli lo praticano


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Non Ti capisco Tebe. mollo.



riassumendo.
fare l'amore e fare sesso, applicato ad un tradimento mi fa sorridere.
Man, per tradire, ha bisogno di fare l'amore.
Ok. Io faccio "l'amore".
Ma è sesso.
Pur con bacini, grattini, coccole e tutto il resto.
Non è che all'amante gli dai solo venti centimetri di cazzo in buco senza nemmeno guardarla in faccia e lei gode come una porca.

Cioè...se avete questa idea del sesso con gli amanti toglietevela subito.
ma subito.


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, tebe non ho capito e per la simpatia che ho per te questo è sempre il punto in cui mi fermo.
> ma ha anche ragione chi dice che ragiono per compartimenti stagni; è un mio limite.



Lo so che è punto fermo, ma prima o poi qualcosa capiremo l'una dell'altra.
Non per simpatia ma perchè pari ceLebralmente.

Infatti ho usato la parola intuire apposta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non mi sembra, ho sempre detto che dentro un motel uno può fare e dire di tutto, l'importante è che la cosa si confini in un motel.
> 
> E tutto il resto.
> Tu leggi il blog, vedi miei paletti spostai?
> ...


Ma un conto Tebe è liberare delle emozioni quando si fa sesso... altra cosa è fare l'amore. Se fai l'amore con l'amante la cosa non resta in motel, te la porti dietro per forza.


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma come, avevi detto che eri infedele? ma allora è vero che sei ambigua. Ci sono cascato, ed adesso ho il cuore in pezzi



ma scusa. Sono traditrice, mi vuoi anche non ambigua?
Sei tordo?


Ops...sono fedele comunque
:blank:


prima porta a sinistra, ci sono tutti quelli a cui ho spezzato il cuore.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> riassumendo.
> fare l'amore e fare sesso, applicato ad un tradimento mi fa sorridere.
> Man, per tradire, ha bisogno di fare l'amore.
> Ok. Io faccio "l'amore".
> ...


ma non sta in quello che fai la differenza... ma in quello che provi. vabbè.


----------



## lothar57 (14 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma un conto Tebe è liberare delle emozioni quando si fa sesso... altra cosa è fare l'amore. Se fai l'amore con l'amante la cosa non resta in motel, te la porti dietro per forza.


Vedi Sbri...''parlo''seriamente...io Tebe la capisco..lei e il manager si sono ''visti''gia'tantissime volte,e il rapporto cambia.E lei ci racconta infatti che si scrivono,si mandano email..normalissimo.Solo sesso sara'stata la prima volta,forse la seconda...dopo per forza di cose diventa altro.Non sara'amore..ma quasi...


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eccome se c'è. Fare l'amore è donarsi totalmente, emozionalmente. Che poi capiti anche fra amanti non lo metto in dubbio... *che non lasci conseguenze sul piano sentimentale ed emotivo*... neppure.  Io non sono la prima della classe nel tradimento ma questa differenza la conosco bene ugualmente.



ma scusa. Di che conseguenze parliamo?
Se mi parli di amori impossibili e stare con l'avente diritto perchè "rinunci" all'amante e all'amore ok. Queste sono delle belle conseguenze e terribili per tutti.
ma le altre?
Una masturbazione in solitaria nella vasca da bagno pensando all'amante?
Un guizzo ormonale sentendo un profumo?
Una canzone?
Queste sono le mie conseguenze.
Non mi sembrano molto strascicose. O gravi.

ma che vuoi che ti dica, non l'ho mai provato l'innamoramento per l'amante
Con i miei uomini sono sempre stata esattamente con chi volevo essere, senza pensare ad altri nel mentre.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma scusa, quel tipo offende senza sosta, ma li hai letti i post su di me? io non ho mai replicato da quando sono tornato e penso che mi abbia dedicato almeno 100 post! E per tebe è ancora peggio, perché lei non lo ha mai provocato. Solo che per qualche ragione surreale la situazione non viene identificata. Basterebbe che tutti voi, di cui il tipo ha stima, gli diceste di smetterla di perseguitare tebe, e lui smetterebbe





Sono appena arrivata, dunque non mi conosce né ha stima, ma se la smettesse ADESSO sarebbe già in netto ritardo. Qui non è fra traditori e non traditori, qui è fra umani e Neanderthaliani...E non parlo solo di cani, eh. Ci sono anche interventi di felini che fanno ribrezzo.


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma scusa. Di che conseguenze parliamo?
> Se mi parli di amori impossibili e stare con l'avente diritto perchè "rinunci" all'amante e all'amore ok. Queste sono delle belle conseguenze e terribili per tutti.
> ma le altre?
> *Una masturbazione in solitaria nella vasca da bagno pensando all'amante?
> ...


allora confermi che non è fare all'amore e siamo punto e a capo


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma allora NON E' AMORE.
> L'amore non lo confini, neppure con la tua ossessione per il controllo.



Ma ti comporti come se lo fosse perchè magari in quel momento lo senti perchè il tutto è talmente emozionante e fantastico che sembra amore.
E magari lo è pure.
per quattro ore.
E allora?
Oggi siamo in una società usa e getta, non lo sai?




 noi traditori siamo sessualmente amorosi.


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Sono l'amante di un uomo sposato da più di un'anno...QUOTE]
> 
> Ciao Marina!
> 
> ...


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> eppure qualcosa di simile mi è stato detto da te proprio per spiegare come non togliessi nulla a mattia.cosa per me impossibile da capire
> *è comunque una parte di te che gli nascondi,* come minimo.ma come sai non ne veniamo a capo



certo.
E' mia.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Novembre 2012)

Concordo in pieno con Sbriciolata e Minerva. Quello non è far l'amore, è far sesso dolcemente. Il che pare bastarti, poiché è un in più, che non lede, e non un colmare un meno, giusto?


E' per capire, eh. Il discorso è piuttosto lontano da quel che sono e voglio per me.


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma un conto Tebe è liberare delle emozioni quando si fa sesso... altra cosa è fare l'amore. Se fai l'amore con l'amante la cosa non resta in motel, te la porti dietro per forza.


mettiamola così.
faccio sesso in modalità amore e non come la stronza che sono di solito con Mattia.





Perchè se no a Man non viene duro:carneval:


E' un gioco erotico.
Io _lo amo_ quattro ore e così facciamo sesso e siamo tutti contenti



:rock:


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora confermi che non è fare all'amore e siamo punto e a capo



:sbatti:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

Ma come può uno che è stato tradito, che non tradisce, che non ha mai tradito, che con ogni probabilità non tradirà mai e che è avulso dal tradimento cominciare a capire com'è scopare o fare l'amore con l'amante e che si tratta di un piano totalmente differente rispetto all'ufficialità? Non può.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Sono appena arrivata, dunque non mi conosce né ha stima, ma se la smettesse ADESSO sarebbe già in netto ritardo. Qui non è fra traditori e non traditori, qui è fra umani e Neanderthaliani...E non parlo solo di cani, eh. Ci sono anche interventi di felini che fanno ribrezzo.


"ma se la smettesse ADESSO sarebbe già in netto ritardo" frase notevole


----------



## massinfedele (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come può uno che è stato tradito, che non tradisce, che non ha mai tradito, che con ogni probabilità non tradirà mai e che è avulso dal tradimento cominciare a capire com'è scopare o fare l'amore con l'amante e che si tratta di un piano totalmente differente rispetto all'ufficialità? Non può.


concordo, però come dicevo nel mio post del tutto inutile, uno potrebbe avvicinarsi a capire se si ripensa ai primi momenti con la persona amata. L'infedeltà di cuore vi assomiglia molto, solo che non c'è il dopo


----------



## lothar57 (14 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Sono appena arrivata, dunque non mi conosce né ha stima, ma se la smettesse ADESSO sarebbe già in netto ritardo. Qui non è fra traditori e non traditori, qui è fra umani e Neanderthaliani...E non parlo solo di cani, eh. Ci sono anche interventi di felini che fanno ribrezzo.


Annetta...mi fischiano le orecchie perche' felini.....mica alludi eh?????ocio che rischi tantissimo.....


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come può uno che è stato tradito, che non tradisce, che non ha mai tradito, che con ogni probabilità non tradirà mai e che è avulso dal tradimento cominciare a capire com'è scopare o fare l'amore con l'amante e che si tratta di un piano totalmente differente rispetto all'ufficialità? Non può.



grazie di esistere


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come può uno che è stato tradito, che non tradisce, che non ha mai tradito, che con ogni probabilità non tradirà mai e che è avulso dal tradimento cominciare a capire com'è scopare o fare l'amore con l'amante e che si tratta di un piano totalmente differente rispetto all'ufficialità? Non può.




E perché, di grazia? Io certo non riempo di cazzate il mio compagno, se ve n'è uno. Ma se non esiste, se non sono innamorata, mica disdegno, eh. Mica vado in giro con gli occhi a cuoricino, eh. Specie adesso. Adesso danzo, e i giri di danza, valgono per me quanto per te o Tebe. Se il punto è fra far sesso/far l'amore, credo la differenza la sappiano tutti, se adulti. Poi se sesso dolce, sesso spiccio, sesso strano, sessocometepare, sesso emozionato e emozionante o sesso tristanzuolo perché t'ha detto male, osessoconunpizzicod'amorecheproprioamorenonè, non m'addentro. Ma credo che ognuno, nella propria vita, abbia avuto una dose ragionevole di tutto questo. Non è che chi non tradisce non fa sesso mai. Se questo pensavi, cambia idea.


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come può uno che è stato tradito, che non tradisce, che non ha mai tradito, che con ogni probabilità non tradirà mai e che è avulso dal tradimento cominciare a capire com'è scopare o fare l'amore con l'amante e che si tratta di un piano totalmente differente rispetto all'ufficialità? Non può.


o come può uno che l'amore non sa dove stia di casa capire cosa voglia dire avere ogni spazio cuorecervlloanimae pancreas occupati da non pensare minimamente ad altri?


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Annetta...mi fischiano le orecchie perche' felini.....mica alludi eh?????ocio che rischi tantissimo.....



:scared:



:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

e quando questo amore non lo avevo tradivo..ma lasciavo subito dopo perché l'altro non mi andava più e la menzogna non è cosa che mi appartenga.certo avevo vent'anni...embé?
quindi per quanto mi riguarda so cosa vuol dire il vuoto e l'appagamento totale


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> o come può uno che l'amore non sa dove stia di casa capire cosa voglia dire avere ogni spazio cuorecervlloanimae pancreas occupati da non pensare minimamente ad altri?





quotissimo e se posso premio


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> E perché, di grazia? Io certo non riempo di cazzate il mio compagno, se ve n'è uno. Ma se non esiste, se non sono innamorata, mica disdegno, eh. Mica vado in giro con gli occhi a cuoricino, eh. Specie adesso. Adesso danzo, e i giri di danza, valgono per me quanto per te o Tebe. Se il punto è fra far sesso/far l'amore, credo la differenza la sappiano tutti, se adulti. Poi se sesso dolce, sesso spiccio, sesso strano, sessocometepare, sesso emozionato e emozionante o sesso tristanzuolo perché t'ha detto male, osessoconunpizzicod'amorecheproprioamorenonè, non m'addentro. Ma credo che ognuno, nella propria vita, abbia avuto una dose ragionevole di tutto questo. Non è che chi non tradisce non fa sesso mai. Se questo pensavi, cambia idea.


Non hai capito niente.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> o come può uno che l'amore non sa dove stia di casa capire cosa voglia dire avere ogni spazio cuorecervlloanimae pancreas occupati da non pensare minimamente ad altri?


Ah, ma io lo capisco benissimo invece. Mica non sono mai stato innamorato, anzi.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e quando questo amore non lo avevo tradivo..ma lasciavo subito dopo perché l'altro non mi andava più e la menzogna non è cosa che mi appartenga.certo avevo vent'anni...embé?
> quindi per quanto mi riguarda so cosa vuol dire il vuoto e l'appagamento totale


Macchè tradivi tu. Tradivi e confessavi subito, o lasciavi immediatamente dopo. Tutto erano tranne che tradimenti, a vent'anni giocavi e basta. Apparte il tradimento subito non sai un cazzo di com'è tradire adesso, figurarsi trent'anni fa.


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

poi non lo si capisce perché non fa parte del proprio stile di vita, ovvio


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non hai capito niente.





disse dio


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> poi non lo si capisce perché non fa parte del proprio stile di vita, ovvio


Infatti.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> disse dio


Però puoi anche chiamarmi Joey, se vuoey.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Però puoi anche chiamarmi Joey, se vuoey.


ma anche no, non ne sono degna


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macchè tradivi tu. Tradivi e confessavi subito, o lasciavi immediatamente dopo. Tutto erano tranne che tradimenti, a vent'anni giocavi e basta. Apparte il tradimento subito* non sai un cazzo di com'è tradire *adesso, figurarsi trent'anni fa.


pensa che en vado pure fiera


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma anche no, non ne sono degna


Come preferisci.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensa che en vado pure fiera


Si, brava. Si, sei retta. Si, sei tutta dalla parte del bene e della virtù. Si, stai bene con quei baffetti sei un amore. Certo, esci bene sul forum, davvero sei la Signora per antonomasia qui dentro. Sei pure fotogenica e da quando ti fai il clistere sarai piacevole anche per il sesso anale, immagino.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Novembre 2012)

divina finezza, vedo


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> divina finezza, vedo


Quando serve.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quando serve.




A me la maleducazione e la volgarità non servono mai. Sarà che sono atea e non capisco.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> A me la maleducazione e la volgarità non serve mai. Sarà che sono atea e non capisco.


Può darsi, perchè a volte serve. Come tutto d'altra parte. Adesso mi scuserai ma è ora di cena
e mi hanno invitato in purgatorio. Con permesso.


----------



## Marina60 (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> *poi non lo si capisce perché non fa parte del proprio stile di vita, ovvio*


Non lo si capisce perchè non lo si è mai provato..... nemmeno io pensavo di arrivare a tradire  e nemmeno di aver a che fare con il classico triangolo... NON era il mio stile di vita no davvero ! ma quando è passato il treno, quando si è fermato, con il motore acceso, quando ho  capito che stava aspettando me ci sono salita....pur non  conoscendo la meta....e vada dove vada sono felice di averlo fatto....


----------



## Marina60 (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è così?scusa la mia ingenuità


Ma chi l'ha detto? se uno ha provato entrambe le cose la differenza è enorme.... Certo anche con chi ami scopi  non sempre il coinvolgimento è totale ma è il dopo che fa comunque la differenza... A me è capitato di fare sesso fine a se stesso ma  subito avrei voluto che si volatilizzasse, che non aprisse bocca... il fastidio e il vuoto è palpabile....
E ti dirò di più.... la prima volta con il mio amante è stata decisa, pianificata e attesa da entrambi con ansia. ( orrore vero? ). eravamo già amici e molto intimi intellettualmente.... L'attrazione era veramente travolgente ma in cuor mio speravo  , vista la situazione, di rimanere  talmente delusa.. da fuggire  che ne sò... che fosse  maldestro, che puzzasse o per lo meno che fosse un eiaculatore precoce:sonar:. .Non lo farò , non la posterò ovviamente, ma la lettera che mi ha scritto la sera stessa descrive perfettamente  lo stato d'animo, la magia che ci ha avvolti....avevamo fatto l'amore non  scopato....decisamente no...


----------



## free (14 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> E perché, di grazia? Io certo non riempo di cazzate il mio compagno, se ve n'è uno. Ma se non esiste, se non sono innamorata, mica disdegno, eh. Mica vado in giro con gli occhi a cuoricino, eh. Specie adesso. Adesso danzo, e i giri di danza, valgono per me quanto per te o Tebe. Se il punto è fra far sesso/far l'amore, credo la differenza la sappiano tutti, se adulti. Poi se sesso dolce, sesso spiccio, sesso strano, sessocometepare, sesso emozionato e emozionante o sesso tristanzuolo perché t'ha detto male, osessoconunpizzicod'amorecheproprioamorenonè, non m'addentro. Ma credo che ognuno, nella propria vita, abbia avuto una dose ragionevole di tutto questo. Non è che chi non tradisce non fa sesso mai. Se questo pensavi, cambia idea.



pure io non so cosa sia avere l'amante, ma so benissimo cos'è fare l'amore e fare solo sesso
tuttavia credo proprio che, nel mio caso et similia, sia difficile da capire cosa voglia dire avere rapporti a casa con il compagno ufficiale, che si ama o si ritiene di amare, ed averli anche con l'amante 
non mi pare una questione da poco, da liquidare senza averne avuto esperienza
quindi mi astengo volentieri e quoto ad es. Joey che ne sa


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Ma chi l'ha detto? se uno ha provato entrambe le cose la differenza è enorme.... Certo anche con chi ami scopi  non sempre il coinvolgimento è totale ma è il dopo che fa comunque la differenza... A me è capitato di fare sesso fine a se stesso ma  subito avrei voluto che si volatilizzasse, che non aprisse bocca... il fastidio e il vuoto è palpabile....
> E ti dirò di più.... la prima volta con il mio amante è stata decisa, pianificata e attesa da entrambi con ansia. ( orrore vero? ). eravamo già amici e molto intimi intellettualmente.... L'attrazione era veramente travolgente ma in cuor mio speravo  , vista la situazione, di rimanere  talmente delusa.. da fuggire  che ne sò... che fosse  maldestro, che puzzasse o per lo meno che fosse un eiaculatore precoce:sonar:. .Non lo farò , non la posterò ovviamente, ma la lettera che mi ha scritto la sera stessa descrive perfettamente  lo stato d'animo, la magia che ci ha avvolti....avevamo fatto l'amore non  scopato....decisamente no...


Però non parlare di certe cose...
Sono solo cose vostre...


----------



## Marina60 (14 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però non parlare di certe cose...
> Sono solo cose vostre...


mi sono fatta prendere la mano


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Ma chi l'ha detto? se uno ha provato entrambe le cose la differenza è enorme.... Certo anche con chi ami scopi non sempre il coinvolgimento è totale ma è il dopo che fa comunque la differenza... A me è capitato di fare sesso fine a se stesso ma subito avrei voluto che si volatilizzasse, che non aprisse bocca... il fastidio e il vuoto è palpabile....
> *E ti dirò di più.... la prima volta con il mio amante è stata decisa, pianificata e attesa da entrambi con ansia. ( orrore vero? ). *eravamo già amici e molto intimi intellettualmente.... L'attrazione era veramente travolgente ma in cuor mio speravo , vista la situazione, di rimanere talmente delusa.. da fuggire che ne sò... che fosse maldestro, che puzzasse o per lo meno che fosse un eiaculatore precoce:sonar:. .Non lo farò , non la posterò ovviamente, ma la lettera che mi ha scritto la sera stessa descrive perfettamente lo stato d'animo, la magia che ci ha avvolti....*avevamo fatto l'amore non scopato....decisamente no*...


ma che orrore? affari tuoi e buon per voi.
guarda che la distinzione la sapevo proprio da traditori, non avendo io esperienza ...come detto sopra con ottima enfasi e discreta efficacia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Novembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Ma perché hai delle difese così forti relativamente all'innamoramento? *Che la chiami in un modo o in un altro una cosa resta sempre la stessa*.


in effetti stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa
io sostengo semplicemente che Marina ravvisa nel suo amante quei segni che solitamente vengono associati all'innamoramento, da cui deduce che si sia innamorato.
ma può darsi benissimo che lui stia solo vivendo(si) la situazione senza star lì a _definirla _​ad ogni costo, cosa che invece mi sembra faccia lei per entrambi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma un conto Tebe è liberare delle emozioni quando si fa sesso... altra cosa è fare l'amore. Se fai l'amore con l'amante *la cosa non resta in motel*, *te la porti dietro *per forza.



come una doggy bag?

:carneval:


scusate, era per rimanere in topic canino 


:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Ahhhhh*

A me viene da ridere...:rotfl:!Massinfedele torna qui con la sua aria da povera vittima...mentre un mesetto fa..minacciava di rompermi le ossa davanti un albergo di roma a via veneto....:rotfl::rotfl:.!Poi si risente dei miei insulti che insulti non sono....!Mentre minacciava questo" La divina" rideva e spalleggiava questo cretino, stermy e lothar hanno confermato le mie parole,non solo loro....ma sono io che provoco!!Il conte continua con le sue provocazioni, a me ormai fa ridere...neanche rispondo!Adesso,io sono un teppista,ultimo un matto,lothar soffre di vuoti di memoria,Simy sragiona,insomma la Divina è il suo cagnolino sono gli unici sani...!Siamo diventati tutti matti,perchè abbiam capito che panni veste la divina....!Chi sarà il prossimo folle?Tebe che scrive ad uno sincero come claudio di essere ambiguo poi è il colmo,proprio lei che mentre toy apostrofava con il termine "ZOCCOLE" le sue amiche gli scriveva in pvt....e non solo....!Ma si dai la colpa è la mia son stato io a scrivere a toy dove trovare simy su facebook....!Claudio mi spiace per te....davvero!!


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa
> io sostengo semplicemente che Marina ravvisa nel suo amante quei segni che solitamente vengono associati all'innamoramento, da cui deduce che si sia innamorato.
> ma può darsi benissimo che lui stia solo vivendo(si) la situazione senza star lì a _definirla _​ad ogni costo, cosa che invece mi sembra faccia lei per entrambi


Beh lui non scrive qui.
NOn siamo nel suo cuore
E non possiamo sapere quali siano i suoi sentimenti.
E neanche come li esprime o li vive.


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Noi sodalirezzeremo pure, ma intanto il troneggiante biondone se lo becca Tebe :incazzato:
> 
> Grazie del benvenuta, mi sono piaciuti moltissimi dei tuoi interventi (uno ha preso anche un bello smeraldo )



Grazie Anna:smile:


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma allora NON E' AMORE.
> L'amore non lo confini, neppure con la tua ossessione per il controllo.


plin


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> riassumendo.
> fare l'amore e fare sesso, applicato ad un tradimento mi fa sorridere.
> Man, per tradire, ha bisogno di fare l'amore.
> Ok. Io faccio "l'amore".
> ...



l uno mi annoia tebe, l altro,invece , mi restituisce Vita.


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come può uno che è stato tradito, che non tradisce, che non ha mai tradito, che con ogni probabilità non tradirà mai e che è avulso dal tradimento cominciare* a capire* com'è scopare o fare l'amore con l'amante e che si tratta di un piano totalmente differente rispetto all'ufficialità? Non può.



Joey, non è possibile capire perchè è un modo si ESSERE.

Io non potrei dirti ti amo, pensando alla scopata che ho consumato 10 min prima. e non per virtu', ma perchè starei male con ME STESSA.


Non potrei mai dirti_ fidati di me Joey_, e poi pugnalarti 10 sec dopo. e non solo dal punto di vista sessuale, è una modalità che coinvolge tutte le mie relazioni significative. Non possono coesistere in me due piani. schizzerei.


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> E perché, di grazia? Io certo non riempo di cazzate il mio compagno, se ve n'è uno. Ma se non esiste, se non sono innamorata, mica disdegno, eh. Mica vado in giro con gli occhi a cuoricino, eh. Specie adesso. Adesso danzo, e i giri di danza, valgono per me quanto per te o Tebe. Se il punto è fra far sesso/far l'amore, credo la differenza la sappiano tutti, se adulti. Poi se sesso dolce, sesso spiccio, sesso strano, sessocometepare, sesso emozionato e emozionante o sesso tristanzuolo perché t'ha detto male, osessoconunpizzicod'amorecheproprioamorenonè, non m'addentro. Ma credo che ognuno, nella propria vita, abbia avuto una dose ragionevole di tutto questo. Non è che chi non tradisce non fa sesso mai. Se questo pensavi, cambia idea.



quoto. ma già approvai.


----------



## Tebe (14 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Joey, non è possibile capire perchè è un modo si ESSERE.
> 
> I*o non potrei dirti ti amo, pensando alla scopata che ho consumato 10 min prima. *e non per virtu', ma perchè starei male con ME STESSA.
> 
> ...



ma infatti non ci pensa alla scopata prima.
Se ami quello a cui dici ti amo, lo ami e basta, non esiste in quel momento niente altro.
E'passato.



crudele lo so.
Ma siamo traditori.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Joey, non è possibile capire perchè è un modo si ESSERE.
> 
> Io non potrei dirti ti amo, pensando alla scopata che ho consumato 10 min prima. e non per virtu', ma perchè starei male con ME STESSA.
> 
> ...


Va bene.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma ti comporti come se lo fosse perchè magari in quel momento lo senti perchè il tutto è talmente emozionante e fantastico che sembra amore.
> E magari lo è pure.
> per quattro ore.
> E allora?
> ...


Io no.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come può uno che è stato tradito, che non tradisce, che non ha mai tradito, che con ogni probabilità non tradirà mai e che è avulso dal tradimento cominciare a capire com'è scopare o fare l'amore con l'amante e che si tratta di un piano totalmente differente rispetto all'ufficialità? Non può.


Ciccio, se permetti, nella mia vita un paio di rapporti sessuali li ho avuti. Una volta ho scopato, l'altra ho fatto l'amore. La differenza ce l'ho presente.


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma infatti non ci pensa alla scopata prima.
> Se ami quello a cui dici ti amo, lo ami e basta, non esiste in quel momento niente altro.
> E'passato.
> 
> ...




crudeli se penso al dolore che ricevuto, ma razionalizzando mi rendo conto che non volete sotttrarre a noi, ma aggiungere a voi stessi.

quindi è un peccato eccentricità, destinato nel lungo periodo a colpire solo voi, che vi sentite, da voi stessi, meno amati di quanto ci sentiamo noi.

Noi, ci bastiamo, voi no  affannati come siete a cercar conferme dove potete.:smile:

O n O?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciccio, se permetti, nella mia vita un paio di rapporti sessuali li ho avuti. Una volta ho scopato, l'altra ho fatto l'amore. La differenza ce l'ho presente.


Hai mai scopato con qualcuno mentre stavi con un altro? Se la risposta è sì bene (o male diresti tu), sennò non hai capito
un cazzo di quello che ho scritto, perchè non parlavo della differenza tra fare l'amore e scopare.


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Va bene.








un modo come un altro per dire, che palle questa


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> un modo come un altro per dire, che palle questa


No, affatto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai mai scopato con qualcuno mentre stavi con un altro? Se la risposta è sì bene (o male diresti tu), sennò non hai capito
> un cazzo di quello che ho scritto, perchè non parlavo della differenza tra fare l'amore e scopare.


eh, ma noi sì. Proprio di questo si parlava.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh, ma noi sì. Proprio di questo si parlava.


E invece no. Quella poveraccia di Tebe tentava di spiegarvi che la differenza non è tra scopare e fare l'amore, ma con chi lo si fa. Ma voialtre pie donne della Compagnia di Gesù, ovviamente, non ci capite una mazza.


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, affatto.


ok


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E invece no. Quella poveraccia di Tebe tentava di spiegarvi che la differenza non è tra scopare e fare l'amore, ma con chi lo si fa. Ma voialtre pie donne della Compagnia di Gesù, ovviamente, non ci capite una mazza.



non si stabiliva la differenza tra lo scopare e fare l amore. ma sulla capacità di fare coesistere le due realtà con chi si ama e con chi non.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E invece no. Quella poveraccia di Tebe tentava di spiegarvi che la differenza non è tra scopare e fare l'amore, ma con chi lo si fa. Ma voialtre pie donne della Compagnia di Gesù, ovviamente, non ci capite una mazza.


Guarda io Gesù l'ho frequentato pochissimo. Se mi chiami pia donna però mi fai troppo ridere e te la dò buona. Il fatto è che sia io che Minerva dicevamo che la differenza doveva stare proprio in quello, non nella durata dei preliminari o nelle coccole dopo, Tebe diceva che invece la differenza stava solo nell'imporsi di chiudere l'episodio assieme alla porta del motel. E se c'è una differenza, non puoi dire che è la stessa cosa.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> non si stabiliva la differenza tra lo scopare e fare l amore. ma sulla capacità di fare coesistere le due realtà con chi si ama e con chi non.


Più o meno, si. Ma a livello emotivo non si tratta neanche di farle coesistere, sono proprio su due universi distinti e manco paralleli. Io però sonnissimo. Bonne nuit.


----------



## Pocahh (14 Novembre 2012)

*Rabarbaro*

Figo. Sposami. 


Pocahontas




Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Marina60 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sono l'amante di un uomo sposato da più di un'anno...QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda io Gesù l'ho frequentato pochissimo. Se mi chiami pia donna però mi fai troppo ridere e te la dò buona. Il fatto è che sia io che Minerva dicevamo che la differenza doveva stare proprio in quello, non nella durata dei preliminari o nelle coccole dopo, Tebe diceva che invece la differenza stava solo nell'imporsi di chiudere l'episodio assieme alla porta del motel. E se c'è una differenza, non puoi dire che è la stessa cosa.


Ma Gesù era per dire. Merda, tu un altro po' e ti fai venire dubbi di morale davanti al banco del
pane quando si tratta di scegliere tra baguette e rosetta, che parli di tradimeno ai traditori? Vabbè, scherzo. Domani casomai, che col
sonno incipiente divento ancora più antipatico, se possibile.


----------



## bah (14 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma infatti non ci pensa alla scopata prima.
> Se ami quello a cui dici ti amo, lo ami e basta, non esiste in quel momento niente altro.
> E'passato.
> 
> ...



in effetti il metodo Stanislavskij aiuta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma Gesù era per dire. Merda, tu un altro po' e ti fai venire dubbi di morale davanti al banco del
> pane quando si tratta di scegliere tra baguette e rosetta, che parli di tradimeno ai traditori? Vabbè, scherzo. Domani casomai, che col
> sonno incipiente divento ancora più antipatico, se possibile.



TI METTO UN PO' DI FACCINE PERCHè SO CHE LE ADORI buona notte Joey


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più o meno, si. Ma a livello emotivo non si tratta neanche di farle coesistere, sono proprio su due universi distinti e manco paralleli. Io però sonnissimo. Bonne nuit.



notte Joey.


anche io vado a nanna.

Notte Sbri.


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

bah ha detto:


> in effetti il metodo Stanislavskij aiuta.



e cioé


lo leggero domani.

Notte Bah


----------



## Sabina_ (15 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa
> io sostengo semplicemente che Marina ravvisa nel suo amante quei segni che solitamente vengono associati all'innamoramento, da cui deduce che si sia innamorato.
> ma può darsi benissimo che lui stia solo vivendo(si) la situazione senza star lì a _definirla _​ad ogni costo, cosa che invece mi sembra faccia lei per entrambi


Io credo che Marina sappia molto bene cosa prova per il suo amante e cosa lui prova per lei (infatti non ha chiesto qui dentro conferma di questo). Come molte amanti che scrivono qui dentro. Solo che qui alla sola parola "amore" o "innamoramento" (che sono due cose ben diverse) si rizzano capelli e peli a tutti perché probabilmente vengono toccati dei temi che danno fastidio che toccano dentro delle cose personali.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma Gesù era per dire. Merda, tu un altro po' e ti fai venire dubbi di morale davanti al banco del
> pane quando si tratta di scegliere tra baguette e rosetta, che parli di tradimeno ai traditori? Vabbè, scherzo. Domani casomai, che col
> sonno incipiente divento ancora più antipatico, se possibile.


Infatti. non è possibile


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

Sono arrivato a pagina 56, potevo continuare a leggere, ma voglio dire la mia sull'amore.

L'amore, cosa è per me l'amore? Mi guardo dentro e penso a tutte quelle volte che guardo mia moglie, fuori a stendere i panni, dentro casa a bandire il tavolo per la cena, fuori casa con lei che abbellita soltanto per me si avvicina mentre attendiamo seduti ad un tavolo, e mi bacia, le sue telefonate ed il suo immancabile Clà ti amo.

Ed in tutto questo i miei occhi che la osservano, ed involontariamente, il corpo che reagisce immediatamente. 
Semplicità, serenità desiderio di un semplice bacio con il mondo al di fuori del nostro amore. 

Lascio ai giovani che devono crescere, l'ormone impazzito per il gusto del corpo e di conseguenza del sesso.

Con l'amore e con la coppia, esiste l'amore il sesso e tanto altro ancora, esclusivamente e solamente per la coppia.


----------



## lothar57 (15 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono arrivato a pagina 56, potevo continuare a leggere, ma voglio dire la mia sull'amore.
> 
> L'amore, cosa è per me l'amore? Mi guardo dentro e penso a tutte quelle volte che guardo mia moglie, fuori a stendere i panni, dentro casa a bandire il tavolo per la cena, fuori casa con lei che abbellita soltanto per me si avvicina mentre attendiamo seduti ad un tavolo, e mi bacia, le sue telefonate ed il suo immancabile Clà ti amo.
> 
> ...



Ciao Ultimo..ieri sera mi e'successa una cosa che mi ha fatto pensare..molto....in poche parole ho ricevuto un due di picche da una donna,vera..non una delle amanti zoccole ,che rincorrono i mariti altrui,per coprire il vuoto mentale che hanno.
Mi ha scritto...''mi piacerebbe,ma io non voglio condividere un'uomo''....questa si chiama onesta',serieta',intelligenza.E mi ha messo un dubbio...vale la pena inseguire ste troiette da due lire???


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo..ieri sera mi e'successa una cosa che mi ha fatto pensare..molto....in poche parole ho ricevuto un due di picche da una donna,vera..non una delle amanti zoccole ,che rincorrono i mariti altrui,per coprire il vuoto mentale che hanno.
> Mi ha scritto...''mi piacerebbe,ma io non voglio condividere un'uomo''....questa si chiama onesta',serieta',intelligenza.E mi ha messo un dubbio...vale la pena inseguire ste troiette da due lire???


Incredibile. Allucinante. Pure l'offesa alle amanti. Sei ributtante


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo..ieri sera mi e'successa una cosa che mi ha fatto pensare..molto....in poche parole ho ricevuto un due di picche da una donna,vera..non una delle amanti zoccole ,che rincorrono i mariti altrui,per coprire il vuoto mentale che hanno.
> Mi ha scritto...''mi piacerebbe,ma io non voglio condividere un'uomo''....questa si chiama onesta',serieta',intelligenza.E mi ha messo un dubbio...vale la pena inseguire ste troiette da due lire???



Si Lothar vale la pena, per te però. Ma posso capire che sei assuefatto dalle tante donne e corpi che hai conosciuto. 

Sono delle scelte Lothar, probabilmente ed in questo momento la donna che ti ha dato il due di picchè ha smosso in te qualcosa che sta soltanto in te, qualcosa che dentro ti ha colpito. Il cacciatore che finalmente trova la preda migliore. 

Dirti startene buono mi sembra come dire a mio figlio "non correre!" Però pensaci.


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo..ieri sera mi e'successa una cosa che mi ha fatto pensare..molto....in poche parole ho ricevuto un due di picche da una donna,vera..non una delle amanti zoccole ,che rincorrono i mariti altrui,per coprire il vuoto mentale che hanno.
> Mi ha scritto...''mi piacerebbe,ma io non voglio condividere un'uomo''....questa si chiama onesta',serieta',intelligenza.E mi ha messo un dubbio...vale la pena inseguire ste troiette da due lire???



che fai adesso sputi nel piatto dove mangi?


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Signori*

Signori miei ognuno ha il suo metro,la sua misura!Io mi sento molto vicino a claudio in questo momento della mia vita,per me l'amore è esclusività,capisco e non condivido il modo di fare di lothar, non mi sento di giudicare male una persona più grande di me con tanti anni di matrimonio alle spalle...!A 40anni però si può aver ancora il coraggio di capire,di cercare,di perseguire un minimo di comportamento lineare, corretto,se non proprio verso noi stessi,quanto meno per chi ha deciso di condividere un percorso di vita con noi....!!Capisco che sentir parlare di onestà qui dentro fa storcere il naso a molti...ma alla lunga è la sola cosa che ripaga...!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh lui non scrive qui.
> NOn siamo nel suo cuore
> *E non possiamo sapere quali siano i suoi sentimenti.*
> E neanche come li esprime o li vive.




hai perfettamente ragione, Conte

ed è proprio questo che intendo dire: neanche lei può saperlo


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Signori miei ognuno ha il suo metro,la sua misura!Io mi sento molto vicino a claudio in questo momento della mia vita,per me l'amore è esclusività,capisco e non condivido il modo di fare di lothar, non mi sento di giudicare male una persona più grande di me con tanti anni di matrimonio alle spalle...!A 40anni però si può aver ancora il coraggio di capire,di cercare,di perseguire un minimo di comportamento lineare, corretto,se non proprio verso noi stessi,quanto meno per chi ha deciso di condividere un percorso di vita con noi....!!Capisco che sentir parlare di onestà qui dentro fa storcere il naso a molti...ma alla lunga è la sola cosa che ripaga...!!



Madò!! sei mitico!

Ngiorno Oscuro, Simy, Lothar.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Novembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> *Io credo che Marina sappia molto bene cosa prova per il suo amante e cosa lui prova per lei *(infatti non ha chiesto qui dentro conferma di questo). Come molte amanti che scrivono qui dentro. Solo che qui alla sola parola "amore" o "innamoramento" (che sono due cose ben diverse) si rizzano capelli e peli a tutti perché probabilmente vengono toccati dei temi che danno fastidio che toccano dentro delle cose personali.



e quindi?
perchè chiede conferme  su come si comportano gli amanti delle altre?


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Infatti. non è possibile



Grande Alex! :rock:


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Claudio*

Ma  ti cerchi proprio i guai vero?Non puoi scrivermi mitico in chiaro,ti fai i nemici....sei diventato un teppista claudio..non ci siamo!!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma  ti cerchi proprio i guai vero?Non puoi scrivermi mitico in chiaro,ti fai i nemici....sei diventato un teppista claudio..non ci siamo!!:rotfl:


Non sono sincero, sono in malafede.


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Madò!! sei mitico!
> 
> Ngiorno Oscuro, Simy, Lothar.


buondì 



oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ti cerchi proprio i guai vero?Non puoi scrivermi mitico in chiaro,ti fai i nemici....sei diventato un teppista claudio..non ci siamo!!:rotfl:




la teppista qui sono solo io...


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> buondì
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Confermo e l'accendo!


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma Gesù era per dire. Merda, tu un altro po' e ti fai venire dubbi di morale davanti al banco del
> pane quando si tratta di scegliere tra baguette e rosetta, che parli di tradimeno ai traditori? Vabbè, scherzo. Domani casomai, che col
> sonno incipiente divento ancora più antipatico, se possibile.


ma quale antipatico.
comunque grazie di esistere altrimenti "quella poveraccia  di tebe" non riuscirebbe a spiegare bene a noi timorate non di dio ma di chissà che cosa.
peccato che lei, dotata di certa grazia, abbia bisogno di un tizio tanto greve e sgadevole .ah ma chiara dice che sei arrivato a sfatare luoghi comuni.
a me sembri solo un volgarotto da discount 
il tuo arrivo ci ha resi tutti un po' più involuti


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quale antipatico.
> comunque grazie di esistere altrimenti "quella poveraccia  di tebe" non riuscirebbe a spiegare bene a noi timorate non di dio ma di chissà che cosa.
> peccato che lei, dotata di certa grazia, abbia bisogno di un tizio tanto greve e sgadevole .ah ma chiara dice che sei arrivato a sfatare luoghi comuni.
> a me sembri solo un volgarotto da discount
> il tuo arrivo ci ha resi tutti un po' più involuti


Azzo! sette righe hai scritto, miracolo!

Ma quoto tutto.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Joey,non è volgare,è solo crudo!Per il resto,credo che tebe abbia ben poco da insegnare...!!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Incredibile. Allucinante. Pure l'offesa alle amanti. Sei ributtante


Quoto


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Joey,non è volgare,è solo crudo!Per il resto,credo che tebe abbia ben poco da insegnare...!!


certo che sei un obiettivone eh?
joey dice le cose che tu condanni, diventi ridicolo oscuro se fai così.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Io non concordo con joey,ma non è volgare come posso essere io,è molto crudo!Non credi?


----------



## free (15 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo..ieri sera mi e'successa una cosa che mi ha fatto pensare..molto....in poche parole ho ricevuto un due di picche da una donna,vera..non una delle amanti zoccole ,che rincorrono i mariti altrui,per coprire il vuoto mentale che hanno.
> Mi ha scritto...''mi piacerebbe,ma io non voglio condividere un'uomo''....questa si chiama onesta',serieta',intelligenza.E mi ha messo un dubbio...*vale la pena inseguire ste troiette da due lire*???



ma non erano donne eleganti e di gran classe? 

e poi scusa, questa donna intelligente è sposata o no? non vuole condividere l'amante con la moglie?


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Poi minerva,ti dirò di più,io spesso uso una scrittura triviale e volgare,ma trovo molto più volgari certi messaggi che si cercano di far passare qui dentro...mi riferisco ai "diversamente" che si usano a sproposito qui dentro...!!


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quale antipatico.
> comunque grazie di esistere altrimenti "quella poveraccia di tebe" non riuscirebbe a spiegare bene a noi timorate non di dio ma di chissà che cosa.
> *peccato che lei, dotata di certa grazia, abbia bisogno di un tizio tanto greve e sgadevole* .ah ma chiara dice che sei arrivato a sfatare luoghi comuni.
> a me sembri solo un volgarotto da discount
> il tuo arrivo ci ha resi tutti un po' più involuti


Ma infatti il problema mica è Tebe. Comunque: io non faccio sconti. Segnatelo.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma non erano donne eleganti e di gran classe?
> 
> e poi scusa, questa donna intelligente è sposata o no? non vuole condividere l'amante con la moglie?


Quella elegante e di gran classe gli ha dato il due di picche


----------



## milli (15 Novembre 2012)

Buongiorno!!!!!!!
Vedo che siamo belli carichi


----------



## free (15 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quale antipatico.
> comunque grazie di esistere altrimenti "quella poveraccia  di tebe" non riuscirebbe a spiegare bene a noi timorate non di dio ma di chissà che cosa.
> peccato che lei, dotata di certa grazia, abbia bisogno di un tizio tanto greve e sgadevole .ah ma chiara dice che sei arrivato a sfatare luoghi comuni.
> a me sembri solo un volgarotto da discount
> il tuo arrivo ci ha resi tutti un po' più involuti



secondo me Joey è ruvido
apposta


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infatti il problema mica è Tebe. Comunque: io non faccio sconti. Segnatelo.


ma sconti di che?
ma pensa alla tua vita.


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quella elegante e di gran classe gli ha dato il due di picche



'starda :rotfl:


----------



## Marina60 (15 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono arrivato a pagina 56, potevo continuare a leggere, ma voglio dire la mia sull'amore.
> 
> L'amore, cosa è per me l'amore? Mi guardo dentro e penso a tutte quelle volte che guardo mia moglie, fuori a stendere i panni, dentro casa a bandire il tavolo per la cena, fuori casa con lei che abbellita soltanto per me si avvicina mentre attendiamo seduti ad un tavolo, e mi bacia, le sue telefonate ed il suo immancabile Clà ti amo.
> 
> ...


Assolutamente d'accordo..... ma per arrivare a questo equilibrio , ( che ricordo bene ) per mantenere vivo il fuoco ci vuole impegno  e passione da entrambi..... ps non ricordo in che " veste" sei qui Ultimo.... così tanto per capire


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Incredibile. Allucinante. Pure l'offesa alle amanti. Sei ributtante


Quoto e riquoto chi ha quotato


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Free*

Si con joey si può disquisire serenamente accettando che può essere molto ruvido,non troppo aggraziato!


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo..ieri sera mi e'successa una cosa che mi ha fatto pensare..molto....in poche parole ho ricevuto un due di picche da una donna,vera..non una delle amanti zoccole ,che rincorrono i mariti altrui,per coprire il vuoto mentale che hanno.
> Mi ha scritto...''mi piacerebbe,ma io non voglio condividere un'uomo''....questa si chiama onesta',serieta',intelligenza.E mi ha messo un dubbio...vale la pena inseguire ste troiette da due lire???


epperò Lothar ti devi decidere. O quelle che insegui sono donne di gran classe O sono troiette da due lire. C'è una bella differenza tra le due cose. Non è che stai invecchiando micione?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo..... ma per arrivare a questo equilibrio , ( che ricordo bene ) per mantenere vivo il fuoco ci vuole impegno  e passione da entrambi..... ps non ricordo in che " veste" sei qui Ultimo.... così tanto per capire



No marina, per arrivare a questo equilibrio devi semplicemente amare. Lo hai dentro nel dna.

Con il tempo l'equilibrio di cui parli tu si trasforma in maturità, e riesci ad apprezzare molto di più quello che hai. 

Sono entrato da tradito, e dopo due anni dal tradimento ho tradito.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sconti di che?
> ma pensa alla tua vita.


Non faccio sconti, in altre parole non me ne frega una cippa di nulla della tua sensibilità da Donna Moderna di sta ceppa di cazzo e se ritengo di doverti dire che scrivi cumuli di fesserie te lo scrivo senza scontarti alcunchè. Capito Sua Maestà?


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo..ieri sera mi e'successa una cosa che mi ha fatto pensare..molto....in poche parole ho ricevuto un due di picche da una donna,vera..non una delle amanti zoccole ,che rincorrono i mariti altrui,per coprire il vuoto mentale che hanno.
> Mi ha scritto...''mi piacerebbe,ma io non voglio condividere un'uomo''....questa si chiama onesta',serieta',intelligenza.E mi ha messo un dubbio...vale la pena inseguire ste troiette da due lire???



MICIONE SEI FANTASTICO TVTTTTTB!!!


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quale antipatico.
> comunque grazie di esistere altrimenti "quella poveraccia  di tebe" non riuscirebbe a spiegare bene a noi timorate non di dio ma di chissà che cosa.
> peccato che lei, dotata di certa grazia, abbia bisogno di un tizio tanto greve (...)


Ti dirò, non credo ne abbia bisogno, lui si offre volontario 

ma, sai, vale come sopra: atea e non capisco una cippa. Anzi, visto che avete tutti una definizione _ad personam_ sotto lo username, alcune molto belle, non è che io posso avere la dicitura UTONTA? Qibbel? Qibbel?!?!?! Dai, fammi questo piacere...


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non faccio sconti, in altre parole non me ne frega una cippa di nulla della tua sensibilità da Donna Moderna di sta ceppa di cazzo e se ritengo di doverti dire che scrivi cumuli di fesserie te lo scrivo senza scontarti alcunchè. Capito Sua Maestà?


ma sono cose che fa chiunque , magari con più efficacia e stile.il fatto che tu ti esprima volgarmente non ti rende più incisivo e veritiero
altri mi hanno messo giustamente in discussione , tu fai solo folklore


----------



## Marina60 (15 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e quindi?
> perchè chiede conferme  su come si comportano gli amanti delle altre?


si più o meno.....forse perchè nonostante  senta quello che prova per me... è pur sempre un uomo
e ho la  sensazione che  riguardo a sentimenti e emozioni  vivano su un pianeta diverso ( amanti o no )


----------



## gas (15 Novembre 2012)

*buongiorno*

a tutti
questa mattina vi trovo carichi....


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

Non voglio andarmi a cercare il significato di volgare. Dico la mia per quello che sento.

Joey per me è molto volgare, si rivolge spesso alle donne in maniera molto terra terra e con modalità e parole che soltanto persone che dentro hanno poco possono usare. Ciò mi è dettato da quello che ho letto di lui e da quello che hanno detto di lui, persona gradevole nella sua conoscenza della grammatica italiana, e ciò pregiudica anche una certa intelligenza di Joey, ma alla fine sempre agli occhi miei peggiora la sua situazione, perchè cultura intelligenza che vanno di paro passo non possono far scendere a certi livelli. Non p un giudizio, ma costatazione di letture fatte

oscuro invece nella sua volgarità esterna quella voglia di giocare scherzare. Sempre volgarità è, ma atta soltanto a far sorridere. mai o quasi, l'ho visto sconfinare con una donna. 

Anche io ho sconfinato spesso, con ex, ed una volta con una donna, donna con la quale ci siamo chiariti in M.P.


----------



## Marina60 (15 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No marina, per arrivare a questo equilibrio devi semplicemente amare. Lo hai dentro nel dna.
> 
> Con il tempo l'equilibrio di cui parli tu si trasforma in maturità, e riesci ad apprezzare molto di più quello che hai.
> 
> Sono entrato da tradito, e dopo due anni dal tradimento ho tradito.


amare... certo  ho amato e sono stata amata ma sono stata tradita,  ferita e non sono riuscita a perdonare ( non parlo di corna) forse perchè mio marito è consapevole  , o forse perchè non mi amava più, non ha opposto resistenza alla mia decisione e ha  accettato il mio tradimento senza drammi!


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> *ma sono cose che fa chiunque* , magari con più efficacia e stile.il fatto che tu ti esprima volgarmente non ti rende più incisivo e veritiero
> altri mi hanno messo giustamente in discussione , tu fai solo folklore



Ah si? E chi sono questi chiunque? Chi? Io SONO efficace. Altrimenti non staresti qui a battere sulla tastiera. E ti faccio rosicare peggio di un castoro, perchè no non solo quando ti scrivo ho ragione, ho proprio ragione da vendere. Tant'è che poi invece di ribattere sulla sostanza comincia a scrivere sui modi, e lì, francamente, sono ancora più soddisfatto, perchè da fredda bolsa come ti vuoi palesare se non altro ti scuoti un po'.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non voglio andarmi a cercare il significato di volgare. Dico la mia per quello che sento.
> 
> Joey per me è molto volgare, si rivolge spesso alle donne in maniera molto terra terra e con modalità e parole che soltanto persone che dentro hanno poco possono usare. Ciò mi è dettato da quello che ho letto di lui e da quello che hanno detto di lui, persona gradevole nella sua conoscenza della grammatica italiana, e ciò pregiudica anche una certa intelligenza di Joey, ma alla fine sempre agli occhi miei peggiora la sua situazione, perchè cultura intelligenza che vanno di paro passo non possono far scendere a certi livelli. Non p un giudizio, ma costatazione di letture fatte
> 
> ...


Io voglio venire a vivere a Palermo. Te lo giuro, che se sono tutti come te sarà una città bellissima.


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah si? E chi sono questi chiunque? Chi? Io SONO efficace. Altrimenti non staresti qui a battere sulla tastiera. E ti faccio rosicare peggio di un castoro, perchè no non solo quando ti scrivo ho ragione, ho proprio ragione da vendere. Tant'è che poi invece di ribattere sulla sostanza comincia a scrivere sui modi, e lì, francamente, sono ancora più soddisfatto, perchè da fredda bolsa come ti vuoi palesare se non altro ti scuoti un po'.


hai ragione, mi sono espressa male; la tua volgarità sta nella sostanza , i modi sono marginali.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Joey*

No joey è ruvido a tratti volgare!Ma se joey è volgare massinfedele che cazzo è?io cosa sono? dai...un pò di onestà!!


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io voglio venire a vivere a Palermo. Te lo giuro, che se sono tutti come te sarà una città bellissima.


Ti ho già risposto in proposito. Anzi due volte lo feci.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Claudio*

Ma si può litigare con claudio?dico si può?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione, mi sono espressa male; la tua volgarità sta nella sostanza , i modi sono marginali.



Infatti sta nella sostanza, come vedi ha offeso me, e se i palermitani fossero tutti come me? sarebbe offendere palermo no?

Scrive Ad minchiam!


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione, mi sono espressa male; la tua volgarità sta nella sostanza , i modi sono marginali.


Non ti sei espressa male, è che non sai proprio cosa scrivere. Fondamentalmente io ho scritto quello che ha scritto Tebe, quindi o siamo volgari entrambi o nessuno dei due. Non io si e lei no, tanto per dire. Il punto è che se devi darmi contro perchè rosichi, se non altro pensa a quello che scrivi. Perchè sennò sempre Ultimo, e mi viene pure da ridere.


----------



## gas (15 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Infatti sta nella sostanza, come vedi ha offeso me, e se i palermitani fossero tutti come me? sarebbe offendere palermo no?
> 
> *Scrive Ad minchiam! [/*QUOTE]
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si può litigare con claudio?dico si può?



:bacio::spaghetti::bere:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Ultimo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Infatti sta nella sostanza, come vedi ha offeso me, e se i palermitani fossero tutti come me? sarebbe offendere palermo no?
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Infatti sta nella sostanza, come vedi ha offeso me, e se i palermitani fossero tutti come me? sarebbe offendere palermo no?
> 
> Scrive Ad minchiam!


E se i palermitano fossero tutti come te sarebbe bellissimo. Che offeso? Perchè? Oh, io quando ti leggo rido. E' per quel che posso dire è solo un pregio, ai miei occhi. Se fossero tutti come te e vivessi a Palermo sarebbe tutti i giorni una festa.


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ti sei espressa male, è che non sai proprio cosa scrivere.* Fondamentalmente io ho scritto quello che ha scritto Tebe,* quindi o siamo volgari entrambi o nessuno dei due. Non io si e lei no, tanto per dire. Il punto è che se devi darmi contro perchè rosichi, se non altro pensa a quello che scrivi. Perchè sennò sempre Ultimo, e mi viene pure da ridere.


ah sì? e allora che hai scritto a fare?
veramente no.tebe ha scritto un concetto sul quale non sono d'accordo, tu hai scritto che non posso capire .
è differente .


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E se i palermitano fossero tutti come te sarebbe bellissimo. Che offeso? Perchè? Oh, io quando ti leggo rido. E' per quel che posso dire è solo un pregio, ai miei occhi. Se fossero tutti come te e vivessi a Palermo sarebbe tutti i giorni una festa.



Ora so perchè chi mi frequenta ride sempre, mi pija per il culo. :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah sì? e allora che hai scritto a fare?
> veramente no.tebe ha scritto un concetto sul quale non sono d'accordo, tu hai scritto che non posso capire .
> è differente .


Tu veramente manco hai capito quello che ha scritto. Non fare la scema di guerra.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ora so perchè chi mi frequenta ride sempre, mi pija per il culo. :rotfl:


Ennò dai, io mica ti posso prendere sul serio. Ma manco ti prendo per il culo. Mi fai sorridere, ma non ti sto perculando.


----------



## lothar57 (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> epperò Lothar ti devi decidere. O quelle che insegui sono donne di gran classe O sono troiette da due lire. C'è una bella differenza tra le due cose. Non è che stai invecchiando micione?


Ciao Sbr...hai ragione,l'essere sintetico,io di tempo non ne ho..crea equivoci.Non intendevo il livello socio culturale...era solo un paragone,con questa che ha il coraggio di dire no...et cape'???????


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Signori miei ognuno ha il suo metro,la sua misura!Io mi sento molto vicino a claudio in questo momento della mia vita,per me l'amore è esclusività,capisco e non condivido il modo di fare di lothar, non mi sento di giudicare male una persona più grande di me con tanti anni di matrimonio alle spalle...!A 40anni però si può aver ancora il coraggio di capire,di cercare,di perseguire un minimo di comportamento lineare, corretto,se non proprio verso noi stessi,quanto meno per chi ha deciso di condividere un percorso di vita con noi....!!Capisco che sentir parlare di onestà qui dentro fa storcere il naso a molti...ma alla lunga è la sola cosa che ripaga...!!


Minchia oscuro, difendi l'indifendibile. comunque onore a te che ci provi. ti piacciono le sfide impossibili. _


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ennò dai, io mica ti posso prendere sul serio. Ma manco ti prendo per il culo. Mi fai sorridere, ma non ti sto perculando.



Strano,io ti prendo sul serio.

E si, ti prendo per il culo.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Grande Alex! :rock:


Prego


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Strano,io ti prendo sul serio.
> 
> E si, ti prendo per il culo.



E la cosa è ancora più divertente, credimi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Sbr...hai ragione,l'essere sintetico,io di tempo non ne ho..crea equivoci.Non intendevo il livello socio culturale...era solo un paragone,con questa che ha il coraggio di dire no...et cape'???????


io sì. Ma parto in vantaggio.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E la cosa è ancora più divertente, credimi.


Questo ti rende onore, vuol dire che sorridi davvero, come me. 

Gianni e Pinotto due. peccato gli altri piangano nel leggerci.


----------



## gas (15 Novembre 2012)

se posso, suggerirei un break


----------



## lei (15 Novembre 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1egI5AW7QU


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> se posso, suggerirei un break


Il cassiere è oscuro, prima si paga poi si mangia.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Novembre 2012)

che bontà!!!!!!!!  


portamente un po' .... :up:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> se posso, suggerirei un break


Caffè? The? Biscottini?:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

lei ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1egI5AW7QU



Non ti conosco, ma dopo il video mi stai siimmpaticissima! 

Vero gas ?


----------



## gas (15 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Caffè? The? Biscottini?:smile:


un caffè lo gradisco.


----------



## gas (15 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ti conosco, ma dopo il video mi stai siimmpaticissima!
> 
> Vero gas ?


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il cassiere è oscuro, prima si paga poi si mangia.


Io penso che se vivessi a Palermo oltre che essere garrulo e felice peserei pure un paio di quintali.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io penso che se vivessi a Palermo oltre che essere garrulo e felice peserei pure un paio di quintali.



Si credo di si.

Se mi hai letto sai che mangio spesso e di tutto, ma io rimango magro, vado a pescare spesso la notte, quindi il tempo lo permette e se ami il caldo e svagarti visto che lavori , si è agevolati appunto dalla temperatura. Insomma qua è il paradiso terrestre. 

E non per ultimo ma per detta del conte, vuoi mettere le donne sicule!!

Donne del forum è una battuta, prendetevela con il conte, iu un ci trasi nianti! io non centro nulla.


----------



## Lei (15 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> :up:


Grazie


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

Lei ha detto:


> Grazie



Gas, ti stanno broccolando! io le dico che è simpatica e tu ti becchi il grazie perchè mi hai dato conferma. Minchia!


----------



## gas (15 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si credo di si.
> 
> Se mi hai letto sai che mangio spesso e di tutto, ma io rimango magro, vado a pescare spesso la notte, quindi il tempo lo permette e se ami il caldo e svagarti visto che lavori , si è agevolati appunto dalla temperatura. Insomma qua è il paradiso terrestre.
> 
> ...


fossi in te mi preparerei ad uno sfogo di massa nei tuoi riguardi, dopo l'affermazione che hai appena postato


----------



## Annuccia (15 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si credo di si.
> 
> Se mi hai letto sai che mangio spesso e di tutto, ma io rimango magro, vado a pescare spesso la notte, quindi il tempo lo permette e se ami il caldo e svagarti visto che lavori , *si è agevolati appunto dalla temperatura. Insomma qua è il paradiso terrestre.
> 
> ...




confermo


----------



## gas (15 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Gas, ti stanno broccolando! io le dico che è simpatica e tu ti becchi il grazie perchè mi hai dato conferma. Minchia!


sei geloso? 
non mi hanno mai broccolato, per me è la prima volta


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> fossi in te mi preparerei ad uno sfogo di massa nei tuoi riguardi, dopo l'affermazione che hai appena postato


E certo, tu la riproponi. Poetava passare in cavalleria e nessuno l'avrebbe letta. :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> confermo



Gas leggila leggila ... 


Gas.. :rotfl::culo:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> un caffè lo gradisco.


Bene. Preferenze sull'aroma.....In ufficio siamo fornitissime:smile:


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Marina60 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sono l'amante di un uomo sposato da più di un'anno...QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## gas (15 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E certo, tu la riproponi. Poetava passare in cavalleria e nessuno l'avrebbe letta. :rotfl:


scusa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (15 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bene. Preferenze sull'aroma.....In ufficio siamo fornitissime:smile:


fai tu.
mi fido.
tieni però presente che il caffè mi piace molto caldo ......


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> sei geloso?
> non mi hanno mai broccolato, per me è la prima volta



Si sono geloso!  Il merito è mio il grazie anche, eh perbacco però!


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Rabarbaro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Raba', stavolta dissento e confermo che per me iniziare il percorso di Marina a piu' di 50 anni e' ridicolo, penoso, e miserabile e dimostra proprio quanto non si sia capito un cazzo in tutta la vita precedente...
> ...


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Io credo che Marina sappia molto bene cosa prova per il suo amante e cosa lui prova per lei (infatti non ha chiesto qui dentro conferma di questo). Come molte amanti che scrivono qui dentro. Solo che qui alla sola parola "amore" o "innamoramento" (che sono due cose ben diverse) si rizzano capelli e peli a tutti perché probabilmente vengono toccati dei temi che danno fastidio che toccano dentro delle cose personali.


ma vatte a fa' un giro tu e la non drogata capacita' d'analisi di marina che le attribuisci...

d'altronde anche la tua fa cagare e pure de brutto...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> exStermy ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Minchia è arrivato ex, io vado al bar!
> ...


----------



## Annuccia (15 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma vatte a fa' un giro tu e la non drogata capacita' d'analisi di marina che le attribuisci...
> 
> d'altronde anche la tua fa cagare e pure de brutto...
> 
> ahahahah



ciao stè...
sempre in splendida forma....


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ultimo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > azz ancora un po' e chiude...
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ciao stè...
> sempre in splendida forma....



Effettivamente ha ragione. anche io ho letto, ma visto che non sapevo più a chi rispondere mi sono astenuto, ex ha detto la sua che faccio mia, sempre che ex permetta, se non permette, me ne frego, e diventa sempre mia.


----------



## Annuccia (15 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> exStermy ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Impossibile! nel raggio di 100 metri quadrati ci sono tre bar, una polleria dove vendono anche rosticceria comprensivo di pani ca meusa pani con pollo, pani con etc etc etc, e se ci allarghiamo nei 100 metri ci stanno altri due bar a portata di bocca!
> ...


----------



## Annuccia (15 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Effettivamente ha ragione. anche io ho letto, ma visto che non sapevo più a chi rispondere mi sono astenuto, ex ha detto la sua che faccio mia, sempre che ex permetta, se non permette, me ne frego, e diventa sempre mia.



non ho capito nulla ma va bene uguale:up:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Ultimo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma il tuo stomaco che dice....?
> ...


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ciao stè...
> sempre in splendida forma....


e senza manco fa' flessioni o giogghin...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non ho capito nulla ma va bene uguale:up:


Non sono d'accordo su quello che ha scritto sabina, ma non le ho risposto perchè  ero al bar. Quindi anche se non nelle modalità con cui ha scritto ex, mi associo al suo turpiloquio.

Ex nota turpiloquio, qua a leggere alcuni, me sto formalmente acculturando.


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo su quello che ha scritto sabina, ma non le ho risposto perchè  ero al bar. Quindi anche se non nelle modalità con cui ha scritto ex, mi associo al suo turpiloquio.
> 
> Ex nota turpiloquio, qua a leggere alcuni, me sto formalmente acculturando.


nun esagera' pero'...

ahahahah


----------



## Rabarbaro (15 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Raba', stavolta dissento e confermo che per me iniziare il percorso di Marina a piu' di 50 anni e' ridicolo, penoso, e miserabile e dimostra proprio quanto non si sia capito un cazzo in tutta la vita precedente...
> 
> se sei in una condizione di merda nel tuo matrimonio al punto da voler piantare un marito quando hai trovato un cazzo nuovo (nuovo vabbe'...ahahah) a 50 e passa anni e te ritrovi in una nuova situazione ancora piu' merdosa di quella che vorresti lasciare e non l'hai fatto a tempo debito, cosa ti puoi aspettare e dimostrare di aver capito della vita?
> 
> ...


Stermì, lungi da me dire esplicitamente che non hai colto il senso dello scritto, ma ora cercherò di fartelo intuire subdolamente cosicchè il tuo amor proprio non venga ferito e la tua sensibilità non abbia a risentirne.

Se uno è così inebetito da frollarsi le cervella nel muco amoroso, buttando alle ortiche la morale, la famiglia (quella vera) e la dignità, cosa mai potranno fare le parole di irridenza e scherno, se non solleticarne l'ombelico o la pianta dei piedi?
E l'invidia è tutta lì, nella loro resistenza agli attacchi e nella loro impermeabilità alla decenza!

Fossi anche tu con un briciolo della vigorìa che hanno sti qua nella testa e nella carne frollata, non t'interesserebbe di presentarti vestito da suora col ciccio di fuori al matrimonio di tua figlia...
Cioè, ce l'hai presente Nietzche e l'ubermensh?
Cioè avrebbe lo stesso effetto di quella roba lì o dell'Alzheimer, e qualcuno penserebbe che sei troppo avanti, altri penserebbero che sei fuori di testa e quelli come te penserebbero che sei un fallito, ma tu saresti felice contento.
Alla faccia degli altri...
Brutti invidiosi!


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Stermì, lungi da me dire esplicitamente che non hai colto il senso dello scritto, ma ora cercherò di fartelo intuire subdolamente cosicchè il tuo amor proprio non venga ferito e la tua sensibilità non abbia a risentirne.
> 
> Se uno è così inebetito da frollarsi le cervella nel muco amoroso, buttando alle ortiche la morale, la famiglia (quella vera) e la dignità, cosa mai potranno fare le parole di irridenza e scherno, se non solleticarne l'ombelico o la pianta dei piedi?
> E l'invidia è tutta lì, nella loro resistenza agli attacchi e nella loro impermeabilità alla decenza!
> ...


ah ecco...me pareva...

ahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> che fai adesso sputi nel piatto dove mangi?


Simy, te ne accorgi solo adesso ?:incazzato:

e oggi è stato un lord.


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si Lothar vale la pena, per te però. Ma posso capire che sei assuefatto dalle tante donne e corpi che hai conosciuto.
> 
> Sono delle scelte Lothar, probabilmente ed in questo momento la donna che ti ha dato il due di picchè ha smosso in te qualcosa che sta soltanto in te, qualcosa che dentro ti ha colpito. Il cacciatore che finalmente trova la preda migliore.
> 
> Dirti startene buono mi sembra come dire a mio figlio "non correre!" Però pensaci.


ma che cazzo vuoi che abbia smosso a quello...e tu che gli rispondi pure...


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> secondo me Joey è ruvido
> apposta


Signora Lussuoreggiante, la quotolo

anche per me non è volgare. è ruvido, cartavetroso apposta.


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quella elegante e di gran classe gli ha dato il due di picche



perchè secondo lui, una intelligente e di granclasse (che poi bisogna vedere cosa lui intenda per granclasse, perchè di solito asinus asimum fricat )va a consegnare il tel proprio a lui:rotfl:


----------



## Sabina_ (15 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> hai perfettamente ragione, Conte
> 
> ed è proprio questo che intendo dire: neanche lei può saperlo


Perché?? E' una disabile emotiva?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Signora Lussuoreggiante, la quotolo
> 
> anche per me non è volgare. è ruvido, cartavetroso apposta.


E' che gli piace essere sgridato... ci sarà alla base qualche fantasia erotica di cui Minerva è protagonista.



ok... chi mi nasconde adesso?:carneval:


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Quoto e riquoto chi ha quotato


e continuero' io.


----------



## lunaiena (15 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo..ieri sera mi e'successa una cosa che mi ha fatto pensare..molto....in poche parole ho ricevuto un due di picche da una donna,vera..non una delle amanti zoccole ,che rincorrono i mariti altrui,per coprire il vuoto mentale che hanno.
> Mi ha scritto...*''mi piacerebbe,ma io non voglio condividere un'uomo''*....questa si chiama onesta',serieta',intelligenza.E mi ha messo un dubbio...vale la pena inseguire ste troiette da due lire???



Io direi educazione nel dare il due di picche


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Perché?? E' una disabile emotiva?



questa me la vendo.


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' che gli piace essere sgridato... ci sarà alla base qualche fantasia erotica di cui Minerva è protagonista.
> 
> 
> 
> ok... chi mi nasconde adesso?:carneval:



Dici ?


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io direi educazione nel dare il due di picche


:applauso:+


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Novembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Perché?? E' una disabile emotiva?



più o meno come quel caso umano che ti ritrovavi fra le mani mesi fa
spero che si sia risolto al meglio


----------



## Sabina_ (15 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e quindi?
> perchè chiede conferme  su come si comportano gli amanti delle altre?


Non ha chiesto conferme. Che sia curiosità?


----------



## lothar57 (15 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quella elegante e di gran classe gli ha dato il due di picche


No Farfallastra..errore..con lei ci vedremo'quando potremo..e chissa' quando sara'...quella del due di picche e'un'altra,manco ci siamo visti...ma io come sempre faccio...ho chiarito prima quello che cerco.


----------



## Marina60 (15 Novembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Non ha chiesto conferme. Che sia curiosità?


:up:  e ora vado a togliermi la curiosità  direttamente alla fonte :


----------



## exStermy (15 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> perchè secondo lui, una intelligente e di granclasse (che poi bisogna vedere cosa lui intenda per granclasse, perchè di solito asinus asimum fricat )va a consegnare il tel proprio a lui:rotfl:


quello che me fa specie e' che siete tanto intelligenti (???..ahahah) e nun arrivate a capi' che Lothar dicendo e pensando cosi' sulle sue trojette di turno esorcizza anche la eventuale catastrofe de rimanerci attaccato co' quarcuna...

l'avro' detto gia' na' miliardata de vorte ma, (sempre se sia vero che se comporta cosi'), per me il traditore o la traditrice dev'essere solo cosi'....cinico e spietato no' come i rincoglioniti che bazzicano pure qua sopra...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Sabina_ (15 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> più o meno come quel caso umano che ti ritrovavi fra le mani mesi fa
> spero che si sia risolto al meglio


Io non vedo casi umani, vedo persone. E l'altra persona dovresti anche ringraziarla per averti lasciato "campo libero".


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' che gli piace essere sgridato... ci sarà alla base qualche fantasia erotica di cui Minerva è protagonista.
> 
> 
> 
> ok... chi mi nasconde adesso?:carneval:


Non con lei, eventualmente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Novembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Io non vedo casi umani, vedo persone. E l'altra persona dovresti anche ringraziarla per averti lasciato "campo libero".



AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHA

è stata solo che fortunata
ad aver incontrato una signora come me


----------



## Sabina_ (15 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHA
> 
> è stata solo che fortunata
> ad aver incontrato una signora come me


E tu che centri?? Affermi questo perché devi mantenere la tua immagine qui dentro o più semplicemente ti manca qualche pezzo del puzzle???


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Novembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> E tu che centri?? Affermi questo perché devi mantenere la tua immagine qui dentro o più semplicemente ti manca qualche pezzo del puzzle???


nessuna immagine da mantenere qui dentro
e non mi manca nessun pezzo
casomai il pezzo manca a qualcun altra

smascherare i giochetti messi in atto da certe donnette è di una semplicità disarmante


----------



## Sabina_ (15 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> nessuna immagine da mantenere qui dentro
> e non mi manca nessun pezzo
> casomai il pezzo manca a qualcun altra
> 
> smascherare i giochetti messi in atto da certe donnette è di una semplicità disarmante


Ah, ok! Convinta tu. In ogni caso allora evita di criticare le altre, quando tu stessa hai il prosciutto sugli occhi.


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quello che me fa specie e' che siete tanto intelligenti (???..ahahah) e nun arrivate a capi' che Lothar dicendo e pensando cosi' sulle sue trojette di turno *esorcizza* anche la eventuale catastrofe de rimanerci attaccato co' quarcuna...
> 
> l'avro' detto gia' na' miliardata de vorte ma, (*sempre se sia vero che se comporta cos*i'), per me il traditore o la traditrice dev'essere solo cosi'....cinico e spietato no' come i rincoglioniti che bazzicano pure qua sopra...
> 
> ahahahahahah


ma certo che esorcizza, se fosse davvero cosi non avrebbe bisogno di vantarsene cosi tanto - lo sarebbe e basta, non userebbe quel tono cosi aggressivo perchè non ne avrebbe motivo alcuno. eccede nei toni proprio perchè sono balle, vorrebbe non pote.


----------



## Zeeva (16 Novembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Lo so che ti rifiuti di ascoltare la realta',ed invece sarai lieta di ascoltare cio' che vuoi sentire;del tipo,se ti ripetessi per cinquemila anni ininterrottamente la frase "Ti sta prendendo per il culo.Ti sta prendendo per il culo.Ti sta prendendo per il culo......." tu faresti finta d'essere autistica ed in meditazione su un ramingo cucuzzolo dell'Everest,mentre il sole in lontananza incendia il tuo visso di rosso albeggiando....se invece (dopo 5000 anni 5000 di 'sta struma) esclamassi all'improvviso un'idiozia del tipo "Il suo cuore batte per te" tu all'improvviso ti alzeresti in piedi illuminata,e correresti verso di lui a braccia aperte al grido di "*LO SAPEVO!!!!!!*"
> Mi sembra incredibile fare io certe osservazioni ad una donna che ha gia' superato il mezzo secolo,ma tant'e';sara' che se una cosa vuoi far finta di non capirla,non entra,senza riguardo all'eta'.
> 
> Magari con un amante giovane,invece di accompagnarti ad uno stagionato e cadente contaballe.
> ...


Parli con me???


----------



## Zeeva (16 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Ti potrà sembrare strano ma io  gli credo, sono certa che lui non avesse ( e tuttora ) rapporti con la moglie  che  evidentemente non rischia proprio nulla, riguardo a me  a maggior ragione ....


Anch'io.
Infatti era vero:
non aveva rapporti con la compagna (nel senso che non li aveva SOLO con lei)


----------



## Ultimo (16 Novembre 2012)

Da ciò che andrò a scrivere non cerco la polemica, ma rileggendomi alcune cose ho trovato quello che andrò a incollare, a che scopo lo sto facendo? voglio capire, vorrei che qualcuno/a mi desse delle spiegazioni, sarei grato a tutti quelli che hanno letto le diatribe che ci sono state, che mi dessero una spiegazione a riguardo.

Scritto da lunapiena. Io ho preso soltanto una parte che riguarda il papilloma virus.


*PAPILLOMA VIRUS*.
E' causata da un virus, Human Papilloma Virus o HPV; vi sono circa 120 genotipi.
Modalità di contagio: tutti i tipi di rapporti sessuali (vaginale, anale, orale, baci compresi); può essere trasmesso anche tramite le mani, se queste hanno toccato una lesione.
Spesso non dà alcun sintomo, a volte si manifesta con piccole verruche o con condilomi (creste di gallo) sul pene, attorno all'ano, fuori e dentro la vagina.
Nelle donne può dare il cancro del collo dell'utero.
Periodo di incubazione: qualche giorno.
Per la diagnosi: esame clinico, biopsia, test sierologici per la tipizzazione (prelievo di sangue).
PAP-test per la diagnosi precoce del cancro del collo dell'utero.
Terapia: nessuna. Le verruche e i condilomi sono trattati con crioterapia, laserterapia, elettrocoagulazione, escissione chirurgica.
Da pochi anni esiste un vaccino, raccomandato alle femmine di età dai 12 ai 25 anni, in particolar modo a quelle che ancora non hanno avuto un rapporto sessuale.

Ti ho già risposto indietro e tu mi hai sbeffeggiato con l'altro senza leggere
*No. *Con il papilloma virus del cancro all'utero, perchè di questo si parla, non lo prendi.
*E' un virus LOCALE che cambia l'RNA delle cellule e NON va in circolo nel sangue.

Minchia.*

Cosa vorrei capire? Vorrei capire ma il  il cancro all'utero causato dal papilloma virus è diverso dal papilloma virus che si contagia anche tramite bacio,lesioni varie ad esempio nelle mani, rapporti sessuali orali? 

E se così fosse, il papilloma virus da cancro all'utero è un ceppo diverso dal papilloma virus "normale".


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

Zeeva ha detto:


> Parli con me???


Penso stia rispondendo a Marina.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Da ciò che andrò a scrivere non cerco la polemica, ma rileggendomi alcune cose ho trovato quello che andrò a incollare, a che scopo lo sto facendo? voglio capire, vorrei che qualcuno/a mi desse delle spiegazioni, sarei grato a tutti quelli che hanno letto le diatribe che ci sono state, che mi dessero una spiegazione a riguardo.
> 
> Scritto da lunapiena. Io ho preso soltanto una parte che riguarda il papilloma virus.
> 
> ...


Senti lascia perdere.
Senti questa.

Mia moglie è andata dal ginecologo per la visita di controllo per le sue magagne...

Lui le ha solo detto che forse ha visto qualcosa che non va...là in fondo...

Bon mia moglie gli ha scaricato addosso l'inferno e se n'è andata senza manco pagare la visita...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Non fare certi discorsi con Tebe...

Suonano nelle sue orecchie in un modo che non sai...
E' come se tu ogni giorno uscissi dalla porta di casa...e non sai se ci sono le scale a sorreggerti...

E ogni giorno temi di cadere nel vuoto...

Oppure parlane a tebe...

Ma sempre e comunque ti cristianerà dosso...
( su questo argomento)

Parlale piuttosto del ceppo di minchia che tieni...

QUello per lei è rasserenante...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti lascia perdere.
> Senti questa.
> 
> Mia moglie è andata dal ginecologo per la visita di controllo per le sue magagne...
> ...



Lascia stare Tebe da questi discorsi.

Sono io che voglio sapere.

Io e quelle persone ignoranti come me. Chiedo troppo Conte ?


----------



## Eretteo (16 Novembre 2012)

Zeeva ha detto:


> Parli con me???


Quel messaggio e' a pagina 12 della discussione,e citavo "Marina60".
Magari sei il suo clone.


----------



## Zeeva (16 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Penso stia rispondendo a Marina.





Eretteo ha detto:


> Quel messaggio e' a pagina 12 della discussione,e citavo "Marina60".
> Magari sei il suo clone.


....evidentemente c'è qualcuno che, il mattino, a carburare è ancora più lento di me! :dorme:

Era solo un modo ironico per dire che mi ritrovavo nella descrizione/situazione


----------



## Ultimo (16 Novembre 2012)

*L'ignorante scrive*

Il papilloma virus si contagia anche tramite bacio o lesioni alle mani, oltre il sesso orale etc.

L'ignorante scrive, Il papilloma virus da collo uterino si contagia anche tramite, lesioni alle mani bacio tra labbra con lesioni. 

Se c'è differenza tra i due non lo so e nemmeno me ne può più fregare. 

Ma vorrei anche chiarire una cosa, che il papilloma virus chiunque esso sia  in alcune modalità viene trasmesso raramente, ciò non vuol dire che, non è contagioso nelle forme sopra scritte.

L'ignorante ha scritto la sua. 

Grazie per la cortese attenzione, eviterò di rispondere se sarà possibile farlo. ( non ci sperare Clà ti conosci e sai che se ti parte l'embolo a te..... sono cazzi amari.)


----------



## Eretteo (16 Novembre 2012)

Zeeva ha detto:


> ....evidentemente c'è qualcuno che, il mattino, a carburare è ancora più lento di me! :dorme:
> 
> Era solo un modo ironico per dire che mi ritrovavo nella descrizione/situazione


Il problema della corretta temperatura d'esercizio e' una delle questioni piu' delicate per ogni ingegnere;l'usura nei transitori provoca dei danni incommensurabilmente superiori alle migliaia di ore d'esercizio,una volta che fluidi e metalli sono nel corretto intervallo previsto in fase di progettazione.
Perche' se bisogna andare a ritroso di due terzi di centinaia di pagine,l'indizio insinuerebbe nelle menti piu' perverse il biforcuto dubbio che certe lentezze di carburazione,in rari e mirabili casi,lungi dal limitarsi alle ore antimeridiane perdurino vieppiu' al meriggio,via via fin dopo il tramonto ed ancora,nella notte buia e senza luna.
E non importa se questa eclisse cerebrale si palesa in un giorno o in una vita,tanto tutto quanto si puo' ridurre con l'esempio,la similitudine e la proporzione,come i buoni maestri insegnano da una vita a scuola nell'ora di geometria.
Perche' il vento e la pioggia forgiano nei millenni una rupe rocciosa modellandola,e cosi' la summa delle esperienze deve sviluppare il cerebro e la capacita' discernimento.
O sarebbe meglio dire "dovrebbe",perche' altrimenti questa successione di vocali,consonanti e segni d'interpunzione non avrebbe senso alcuno,come del resto sospettano sempre quei due erotomani che puntualmente arrivano alla fine del post,maledicendo puntualmente la dabenaggine curiosa che li ha spinti a divorarlo cogitando d'imparare qualcosa,o che il discorso avesse un senso.
E se il tempo e l'esperienza passano indarno a cosa servono mai i ponti,visto che l'acqua ci scorre sotto inutilmente?
Se una petulante vecchia si libra leggera sulle ali della fantasia come una tredicenne,sognando di planare a cosce rugose e spalancate sui giovani turgidi virgulti di baobab in trepidante attesa,ed invece si sveglia in una palude torbosa,con un puzzolente sfagno irrancidito e piegato dal tempo,che conclusione dovremmo trarne?
"Ma lui m'ama!!!",obiettera' la vegliarda con giuvenil fregola,destinata miseramente all'insoddisfazione ed all'accantonamento nel tombino delle cose che potevano essere e non saranno piu'.
Ed a nulla varra' scuoterne le membra,cercando di riallacciare il contatto neuronico fra le ultime due sinapsi rimaste;otterremmo lo stesso risultato di quel fattore che getta nel truogolo un bel pappone pieno di gemme preziose.
Meglio una dignitosa osservazione della corrente che passa sotto il ponte,magari pitturando di nuovo le tacche dell'igrometro.
D'altronde,se gli aerei intercontinentali durano ben piu' di quelli per voli interni,un motivo c'e'.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lascia stare Tebe da questi discorsi.
> 
> Sono io che voglio sapere.
> 
> Io e quelle persone ignoranti come me. Chiedo troppo Conte ?


Spetta Clà... si trova di tutto in rete, questo l'ho preso dal sito dell' Istituto Superiore della Sanità:
I papillomavirus umani (Hpv, dall’inglese _Human papilloma virus_) sono virus a Dna che si trasmettono per via sessuale e che si replicano nelle cellule dell’epidermide. Esistono oltre 120 tipi di Hpv, che si differenziano per i tipi di tessuto che infettano. Più di 40 tipi interessano l’epitelio anogenitale (cervice uterina, vagina, vulva, retto, uretra, ano, pene), e alcuni fra questi sono definiti Hpv ad alto rischio: sono quelli collegati all’insorgenza di vari tipi di tumori, soprattutto della cervice, ma anche del pene, dell’ano, della vulva e altri.

Degli Hpv ad alto rischio, l’Hpv 16 e 18 sono quelli più frequentemente implicati nel carcinoma cervicale, essendo responsabili rispettivamente di circa il 60% e 10% di tutti i tumori cervicali. Altri tipi ad alto rischio sono associati a tumori cervicali, ma con minore frequenza, mentre gli Hpv a basso rischio (quelli cioè non legati a forme tumorali) possono comunque provocare condilomi anogenitali in entrambi i sessi.

*La maggior parte delle infezioni da Hpv è transitoria, perché il virus viene eliminato dal sistema immunitario prima di sviluppare un effetto patogeno.* In caso di infezione persistente, il tempo che intercorre tra l’infezione e l’insorgenza delle lesioni precancerose è di circa cinque anni, mentre la latenza per l’insorgenza del carcinoma cervicale può essere di 20-30 anni.

*Modalità di trasmissione*
L’infezione da Hpv si trasmette soprattutto attraverso rapporti sessuali vaginali o anali con partner portatori del virus. Il rischio di contrarre il virus quindi aumenta con l’aumentare del numero dei partner sessuali. Anche altri tipi di *rapporti sessuali (orali o manuali)* possono essere vie di trasmissione, ma molto più raramente. 


se ti interessa approfondire ecco il link (http://www.epicentro.iss.it/problemi/hpv/hpv.asp)
.
.


Quindi, per intenderci... l'uomo portatore del virus, avendo un rapporto sessuale anche orale o manuale può trasmettere il virus. Ma può tranquillamente dare un bacino a sua figlia, perchè è nell'apparato genitale che il virus attecchisce.


----------



## Zeeva (16 Novembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Il problema della corretta temperatura d'esercizio e' una delle questioni piu' delicate per ogni ingegnere;l'usura nei transitori provoca dei danni incommensurabilmente superiori alle migliaia di ore d'esercizio,una volta che fluidi e metalli sono nel corretto intervallo previsto in fase di progettazione.
> Perche' se bisogna andare a ritroso di due terzi di centinaia di pagine,l'indizio insinuerebbe nelle menti piu' perverse il biforcuto dubbio che certe lentezze di carburazione,in rari e mirabili casi,lungi dal limitarsi alle ore antimeridiane perdurino vieppiu' al meriggio,via via fin dopo il tramonto ed ancora,nella notte buia e senza luna.
> E non importa se questa eclisse cerebrale si palesa in un giorno o in una vita,tanto tutto quanto si puo' ridurre con l'esempio,la similitudine e la proporzione,come i buoni maestri insegnano da una vita a scuola nell'ora di geometria.
> Perche' il vento e la pioggia forgiano nei millenni una rupe rocciosa modellandola,e cosi' la summa delle esperienze deve sviluppare il cerebro e la capacita' discernimento.
> ...


E' evidente che tu abbia carburato. Io ancora non bene. Mi sono persa fra le righe del tuo discorso (e non solo, per la verità):  potresti (tu o chi per te) sottotitolare, per favore


----------



## Eretteo (16 Novembre 2012)

Zeeva ha detto:


> E' evidente che tu abbia carburato. Io ancora non bene. Mi sono persa fra le righe del tuo discorso (e non solo, per la verità):  potresti (tu o chi per te) sottotitolare, per favore


Concordo sul fatto che questa frase sia oscura;
"Se una petulante vecchia si libra leggera sulle ali della fantasia come una tredicenne,sognando di planare a cosce rugose e spalancate sui giovani turgidi virgulti di baobab in trepidante attesa,ed invece si sveglia in una palude torbosa,con un puzzolente sfagno irrancidito e piegato dal tempo,che conclusione dovremmo trarne?"
Se una donna in eta' da esodata e' ancora ad un livello di maturazione affettiva da ragazzina di prima media,ci sono solo due opzioni possibili.
L'incondizionata e commossa ammirazione con lacrimuccia,da parte delle sue simili,che si diranno contente per lei allorquando una volta al mese le sara' riservato il solito scarico fognario,unita ad altre 29 pacche sulla spalla,in ognuno degli altri giorni.
Oppure l'opzione piu' ragionevole.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il papilloma virus si contagia anche tramite bacio o lesioni alle mani, oltre il sesso orale etc.
> 
> L'ignorante scrive, Il papilloma virus da collo uterino si contagia anche tramite, lesioni alle mani bacio tra labbra con lesioni.
> 
> ...


Anch'io da ignorante ti porto la testimonianza di un biologo ricercatore che abitava con me a Bologna.
Egli ci portò a vedere in laboratorio l'inutilità del preservativo.
Ci mostrò il preservativo teso al microscopio.
Si vede una rete a buchi.
Poi ci mostrò che gli spermatozoi non passano perchè sono dei giganti per quei fori.

Poi ci disse che i virus sono enormemente più piccoli di quei fori.

E infine ci disse che non è ancora stato scientificamente dimostrato come noi ci infettiamo con i virus.

Infatti tanto dormiamo una settimana con la moglie raffreddata e non ci capita nulla, tanto passiamo per strada, uno ha starnutito 20 minuti prima e ci becchiamo l'influenza.

Sempre da ignorante il mio amico ginecologo mi ha detto che è un bene essere ignoranti...
Se tutti noi sapessimo in dove mettiamo la bocca certe volte...
Lasceremmo per sempre le femmine...

Infatti se io lo prendo in giro sul discorso che ha la figa in testa...lui me lo smonta con discorsi circostanziati...del tipo ora vi descrivo la vagina di una sestipara con tutte le lacerazioni...e poi parliamo...

Ero convinto che stessi parlando a tebe...

Ma non so se il papilloma conduce al cancro...

Ci sono persone che fumano per una vita come mio nonno e non muoiono di cancro...
Persone che non hanno mai fumato e seguito tutte le regole sane...e che si ammalano...

Non siamo macchine...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo io volevo solo dire che ( visto in casa) preferirebbero morire ignoranti, che non vedersi a fare una cultura come consumatori diretti sugli effetti della chemioterapia.

E credimi mi sono fatto una cultura su come sono fatti quei farmaci e che cosa ti fanno.

Se avessi condiviso con mia moglie quella cultura...credo che non ci sarebbe stato mai più verso che lei si facesse iniettare quei flebo...neanche sotto tortura...secondo me avrebbe preferito mettere la testa sul ceppo del boia...

Infatti gli oncologi giocano molto sull'ignoranza del paziente...

Vorrei vedere chi si sottoporrebbe ad una terapia basata su veleni mortali.


----------



## Simy (16 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anch'io da ignorante ti porto la testimonianza di un biologo ricercatore che abitava con me a Bologna.
> Egli ci portò a vedere in laboratorio l'inutilità del preservativo.
> *Ci mostrò il preservativo teso al microscopio.
> Si vede una rete a buchi.
> ...


che messaggio vuoi far passare?


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anch'io da ignorante ti porto la testimonianza di un biologo ricercatore che abitava con me a Bologna.
> Egli ci portò a vedere in laboratorio l'inutilità del preservativo.
> Ci mostrò il preservativo teso al microscopio.
> Si vede una rete a buchi.
> ...


digli che torni a studiare, per cortesia. Ma davvero. Cosa voleva dire, di affidarsi alla fortuna?


----------



## exStermy (16 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma certo che esorcizza, se fosse davvero cosi non avrebbe bisogno di vantarsene cosi tanto - lo sarebbe e basta, non userebbe quel tono cosi aggressivo perchè non ne avrebbe motivo alcuno. eccede nei toni proprio perchè sono balle, vorrebbe non pote.


per me no...nun e' che ce vole molto pe' scopa'...ahahahah

e ripeto, se io gia' parto col considerarti solo una troja, te tratto appunto da troja e te scarico non appena me scassi er cazzo...

e' solo cosi' che se gestisce l'amante e chi non lo fa e' un kazzone/a...sapevatelo...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (16 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> che messaggio vuoi far passare?


che Giovanni Paolo II faceva informazione scientifica quando ha proibito l'uso del preservativo specie alle popolazioni africane e non era uno ##]** e pure @@##][---

ma roba da pazzi...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

*Confermo la tua ignoranza sul papilloma virus oncologoico*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Il papilloma virus si contagia anche tramite bacio o lesioni alle mani, oltre il sesso orale etc.
> 
> L'ignorante scrive, Il papilloma virus da collo uterino si contagia anche tramite, lesioni alle mani bacio tra labbra con lesioni.
> 
> ...



riconfermi la tua totale ignoranza.
Il papilloma virus è esteso ce ne saranno mille e solo una piccola parte sono oncologici e si trasmettono SOLO PER VIA SESSUALE
Il papilloma virus del cancro all'utero NON si trasmette come dici.
*La smetti di dire cazzate?*
E leggi questo
http://www.hpv.puglia.it/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=11&Itemid=144&lang=it


----------



## Ultimo (16 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Spetta Clà... si trova di tutto in rete, questo l'ho preso dal sito dell' Istituto Superiore della Sanità:
> I papillomavirus umani (Hpv, dall’inglese _Human papilloma virus_) sono virus a Dna che si trasmettono per via sessuale e che si replicano nelle cellule dell’epidermide. Esistono oltre 120 tipi di Hpv, che si differenziano per i tipi di tessuto che infettano. Più di 40 tipi interessano l’epitelio anogenitale (cervice uterina, vagina, vulva, retto, uretra, ano, pene), e alcuni fra questi sono definiti Hpv ad alto rischio: sono quelli collegati all’insorgenza di vari tipi di tumori, soprattutto della cervice, ma anche del pene, dell’ano, della vulva e altri.
> 
> Degli Hpv ad alto rischio, l’Hpv 16 e 18 sono quelli più frequentemente implicati nel carcinoma cervicale, essendo responsabili rispettivamente di circa il 60% e 10% di tutti i tumori cervicali. Altri tipi ad alto rischio sono associati a tumori cervicali, ma con minore frequenza, mentre gli Hpv a basso rischio (quelli cioè non legati a forme tumorali) possono comunque provocare condilomi anogenitali in entrambi i sessi.
> ...


Sbri leggiamoci meglio quello che ho evidenziato in rosso, fa presumere che il virus possa essere trasmesso anche tramite baci, molto raramente ma è possibile. 
.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> riconfermi la tua totale ignoranza.
> Il papilloma virus è esteso ce ne saranno mille e solo una piccola parte sono oncologici e si trasmettono SOLO PER VIA SESSUALE
> Il papilloma virus del cancro all'utero NON si trasmette come dici.
> *La smetti di dire cazzate?*
> ...


Tebe mi fido di te, quindi scrivo cazzate.

Sono cazzate che devono essere chiarite, non per gli ottusi come me, ma per altri che ci stanno a leggere, l'ignorante e la divina. 

Nel momento in cui sarà sicuro che tu hai ragione, tranquilla che l'ignorante, lo dirà. Al momento prendo semplicemente atto di quello che scrivi testualmente ed integralmente.


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Spetta Clà... si trova di tutto in rete, questo l'ho preso dal sito dell' Istituto Superiore della Sanità:
> I papillomavirus umani (Hpv, dall’inglese _Human papilloma virus_) sono virus a Dna che si trasmettono per via sessuale e che si replicano nelle cellule dell’epidermide. Esistono oltre 120 tipi di Hpv, che si differenziano per i tipi di tessuto che infettano. Più di 40 tipi interessano l’epitelio anogenitale (cervice uterina, vagina, vulva, retto, uretra, ano, pene), e alcuni fra questi sono definiti Hpv ad alto rischio: sono quelli collegati all’insorgenza di vari tipi di tumori, soprattutto della cervice, ma anche del pene, dell’ano, della vulva e altri.
> 
> Degli Hpv ad alto rischio, l’Hpv 16 e 18 sono quelli più frequentemente implicati nel carcinoma cervicale, essendo responsabili rispettivamente di circa il 60% e 10% di tutti i tumori cervicali. Altri tipi ad alto rischio sono associati a tumori cervicali, ma con minore frequenza, mentre gli Hpv a basso rischio (quelli cioè non legati a forme tumorali) possono comunque provocare condilomi anogenitali in entrambi i sessi.
> ...




ti ringrazio sbri.
A me su questo argomento parte l'embolo, perchè quando qualcuno continua a dire la sua senza sapere una cippa mi infastidisco.
Considerato che tutta sta merda di trafila l'ho fatta.
Non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire e qui, sull'hpv mi fermo.
Che la pensi come cazzo vuole.
Tanto a lui un cancro all'utero non verrà mai quindi informarsi correttamente non è certamente una sua priporità


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sbri leggiamoci meglio quello che ho evidenziato in rosso, fa presumere che il virus possa essere trasmesso anche tramite baci, molto raramente ma è possibile.
> .


Claudio, un bacio NON è un rapporto sessuale ORALE. il virus può passare solo sui tessuti della patata, ok?


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ti ringrazio sbri.
> A me su questo argomento parte l'embolo, perchè quando qualcuno continua a dire la sua senza sapere una cippa mi infastidisco.
> Considerato che tutta sta merda di trafila l'ho fatta.
> Non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire e qui, sull'hpv mi fermo.
> ...


Calmati... è preoccupato di capire per sapere cosa fare in famiglia nel caso che... vuole solo capire bene se c'è rischio di trasmetterlo anche ai figli.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ti ringrazio sbri.
> A me su questo argomento parte l'embolo, perchè quando qualcuno continua a dire la sua senza sapere una cippa mi infastidisco.
> Considerato che tutta sta merda di trafila l'ho fatta.
> Non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire e qui, sull'hpv mi fermo.
> ...



La differenza nella nostra "diatriba" sta nell'affrontare il discorso diversamente. Tu da professoressa io da alunno.

In quello postato da sbri ho evidenziato delle righe in rosso, ho fatto una domanda a Sbri, la stessa la faccio a te. 

P.S anche stavolta in quello che scrivi vai oltre offendendomi, perchè l'essere umano o femmina o maschio che sia, ha per me un valore uguale, tu fai capire diversamente. 
E questo non va bene per chi si propone come persona di cultura capace di scrivere e far capire tramite le righe, in questo caso scritte nero su bianco.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Claudio, un bacio NON è un rapporto sessuale ORALE. il virus può passare solo sui tessuti della patata, ok?


Sbri capisco che alcuni davvero pensano che io sia ottuso, ma se leggi nella definizione in rosso che ti ho evidenziato, lascia trasparire altro, e nella mia ignoranza non tollerabile, mi soffermo e scrivo ammorbidendo quello che ho capito dalla scritta evidenziata, perchè nella scritta evidenziata in rosso, dice che, il virus molto raramente si può contrarre tramite lesioni che possono essere non solo nei canali vaginali et simili, ma anche tramite altre parti del corpo.


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Calmati... è preoccupato di capire per sapere cosa fare in famiglia nel caso che... vuole solo capire bene se c'è rischio di trasmetterlo anche ai figli.



Ma questo lo capisco e lo condivido.
ma è da ieri che io dico cose e lui ne dice altre a priori perchè è convinto erroneamente di qualcosa.
Gli ho dato siti mi ha risposto che non si fida.
Mi ha sbeffeggiato e continuato sulla sua strada.
Ti sembra stato il suo un comportamento da persona che vuole capire e sapere?
A me no.
A me sembra solo contro a priori ed è tutto scritto indietro.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma questo lo capisco e lo condivido.
> ma è da ieri che io dico cose e lui ne dice altre a priori perchè è convinto erroneamente di qualcosa.
> Gli ho dato siti mi ha risposto che non si fida.
> Mi ha sbeffeggiato e continuato sulla sua strada.
> ...



Io sbeffeggiato te? 

E' leggendoci che si capisce chi usa modi e maniere per discutere, basta anche leggerti adesso.

Sembra che tu debba scrivere ed io acconsentire, questo da me te lo puoi scordare. A meno che non capisco che hai ragione, e come prima scritto, appena lo capisco lo scrivo.

Riguardo i siti nelle pagine molto indietro ti ho scritto non mi fido, e ne abbiamo avuto prova adesso, ti ho scritto domandero a qualche medico e tu mi ha consigliato informati con un ginecologo, ricordi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sbri capisco che alcuni davvero pensano che io sia ottuso, ma se leggi nella definizione in rosso che ti ho evidenziato, lascia trasparire altro, e nella mia ignoranza non tollerabile, mi soffermo e scrivo ammorbidendo quello che ho capito dalla scritta evidenziata, perchè nella scritta evidenziata in rosso, dice che, il virus molto raramente si può contrarre tramite lesioni che possono essere non solo nei canali vaginali et simili, ma anche tramite altre parti del corpo.


*Modalità di trasmissione
*L’infezione da Hpv si trasmette soprattutto attraverso rapporti sessuali vaginali o anali con partner portatori del virus. Il rischio di contrarre il virus quindi aumenta con l’aumentare del numero dei partner sessuali. Anche altri tipi di *rapporti sessuali (orali o manuali)* possono essere vie di trasmissione, ma molto più raramente. 

quello che hai evidenziato è questo. Qui parla di pareti della vagina e dell'ano che sono fatte in modo molto diverso dal resto della pelle, non sono di norma sottoposti ad agenti esterni e sono costantemente umidi. Se vuoi capire la differenza, prova a spalmare un po' di glicerina su una parte qualunque della pelle... poi prova una supposta alla glicerina. Non avrai più dubbi.(Colgo l'occasione per invitare le mamme a NON usare supposte e clisteri alla glicerina con i neonati checchè ne dica il pediatra, provateli prima voi e poi dite) Tieni presente che l'uomo è portatore sano del virus. Inoltre l'hpv non è un virus(per fortuna) molto resistente. Se uno deve temere per la famiglia, ci sono un sacco di altre cose che si possono trasmettere anche ad altri membri che non siano la moglie. Ad esempio la sifilide che è in costante aumento, quando era stata quasi interamente debellata 30 anni fa.


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io sbeffeggiato te?
> 
> E' leggendoci che si capisce chi usa modi e maniere per discutere, basta anche leggerti adesso.
> 
> ...



esatto perchè se fosse stato per il mio medico della mutua, grande e bravissimo cardiologo io adesso sarei morta.
Quando ti devi operare di appendicite vai da un ortopedico?
Io no.
Quindi se si parla di cancro al collo dell'utero gli unici sono i ginecologi meglio se oncologici.
E te lo dice una che ci è passata.
Poi fai tu,  io e il mio cancro abbiamo altro da fare.


----------



## Simy (16 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> che Giovanni Paolo II faceva informazione scientifica quando ha proibito l'uso del preservativo specie alle popolazioni africane e non era uno ##]** e pure @@##][---
> 
> ma roba da pazzi...
> 
> ahahahahah


appunto


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> che Giovanni Paolo II faceva informazione scientifica quando ha proibito l'uso del preservativo specie alle popolazioni africane e non era uno ##]** e pure @@##][---
> 
> ma roba da pazzi...
> 
> ahahahahah



ma no dai cosa dici.
Il suo testo medico era la Bibbia, infallibile.
Anche tu che vai a cercare il pelo nell'uovo però


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> che messaggio vuoi far passare?


Nessun messaggio.
Se non che un preservativo è perfettamente inutile per salvarse da virus.

Il preservativo fu creato per evitare gravidanze, non per proteggerse dalle malattie.

Per evitare le malattie ci vuole igiene e non essere troppo promiscui.

Se vai con una donna che ha dieci rapporti al giorno con dieci uomini diversi...uhm...

Rischi.

Io comunque se fossi una donna...non andrei con uno che ha il preservativo ma mi confida...sai sono appena tornato da dieci giorni di turismo sessuale in Thailandia...

Se tu però credi che un virus non passi attraverso i fori del lattice...
Liberissima di crederci no?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> digli che torni a studiare, per cortesia. Ma davvero. Cosa voleva dire, di affidarsi alla fortuna?


No dal suo punto di vista...l'unico modo per non mettersi a rischio è non avere rapporti.

Osserva come ci siano anche "malattie di coppia"...
Inutile che si curi lei...se il partner non si cura pure lui...no?

Che so candidosi e fastidi del genere no?

Mah...
Sai è il più importante genetista siriano...qualchecosa saprà no?

Ma ti giuro che è imbarazzante vedere un preservativo teso al microscopio...

Avrò avuto le traveggole...

Ma la chimica e la fisica: non sono opinioni.


----------



## Minerva (16 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessun messaggio.
> Se non che un preservativo è perfettamente inutile per salvarse da virus.
> 
> Il preservativo fu creato per evitare gravidanze, non per proteggerse dalle malattie.
> ...


puoi scommetterci le mutandine


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La differenza nella nostra "diatriba" sta nell'affrontare il discorso diversamente. Tu da professoressa io da alunno.
> 
> In quello postato da sbri ho evidenziato delle righe in rosso, ho fatto una domanda a Sbri, la stessa la faccio a te.
> 
> ...


No Ultimo tu da sano...
Lei da malata...


----------



## Simy (16 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessun messaggio.
> Se non che un preservativo è perfettamente inutile per salvarse da virus.
> 
> Il preservativo fu creato per evitare gravidanze, non per proteggerse dalle malattie.
> ...


Il *profilattico* o *preservativo* (chiamato anche con il termine inglese *condom* e, in alcune regioni del nord Italia, *goldone*) è uno strumento contraccettivo che ha anche funzioni di protezione nei confronti di malattie sessualmente trasmissibili, ed eventualmente di raccolta del seme maschile eiaculato durante il coito.

L'uso del profilattico, diffuso anche nelle coppie stabili, è consigliato a maggior ragione nei rapporti occasionali, sia come anticoncezionale ma ancor più come protezione nei confronti di malattie sessualmente trasmissibili (MST), in primo luogo l'AIDS, ma anche epatite B, sifilide, gonorrea, clamidia, herpes genitale ecc.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Modalità di trasmissione
> *L’infezione da Hpv si trasmette soprattutto attraverso rapporti sessuali vaginali o anali con partner portatori del virus. Il rischio di contrarre il virus quindi aumenta con l’aumentare del numero dei partner sessuali. Anche altri tipi di *rapporti sessuali (orali o manuali)* possono essere vie di trasmissione, ma molto più raramente.
> 
> quello che hai evidenziato è questo. Qui parla di pareti della vagina e dell'ano che sono fatte in modo molto diverso dal resto della pelle, non sono di norma sottoposti ad agenti esterni e sono costantemente umidi. Se vuoi capire la differenza, prova a spalmare un po' di glicerina su una parte qualunque della pelle... poi prova una supposta alla glicerina. Non avrai più dubbi.(Colgo l'occasione per invitare le mamme a NON usare supposte e clisteri alla glicerina con i neonati checchè ne dica il pediatra, provateli prima voi e poi dite) Tieni presente che l'uomo è portatore sano del virus. Inoltre l'hpv non è un virus(per fortuna) molto resistente. Se uno deve temere per la famiglia, ci sono un sacco di altre cose che si possono trasmettere anche ad altri membri che non siano la moglie. Ad esempio la sifilide che è in costante aumento, quando era stata quasi interamente debellata 30 anni fa.


Protesto...non è vero che le pareti della vagina sono sempre umide...
Certe donne hanno la carta vetrata lì dentro...
Altre hanno gli spini...
Altre hanno di tutto...porco mondo...

Però hai aggiunto anche un altro tassello...sui virus...
Quel mio coinquilino ci disse anche dei portatori sani di virus...
E non si sa bene neanche come funzioni sto meccanismo...

Pensa io posso avere l'hiv e a me non fa niente...te lo passo...e ti si volta il sangue eh?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Il *profilattico* o *preservativo* (chiamato anche con il termine inglese *condom* e, in alcune regioni del nord Italia, *goldone*) è uno strumento contraccettivo che ha anche funzioni di protezione nei confronti di malattie sessualmente trasmissibili, ed eventualmente di raccolta del seme maschile eiaculato durante il coito.
> 
> L'uso del profilattico, diffuso anche nelle coppie stabili, è consigliato a maggior ragione nei rapporti occasionali, sia come anticoncezionale ma ancor più come protezione nei confronti di malattie sessualmente trasmissibili (MST), in primo luogo l'AIDS, ma anche epatite B, sifilide, gonorrea, clamidia, herpes genitale ecc.


Ti ripeto tu credici...
Io non ci credo...
E se tu sei sifilitica...NIET.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Modalità di trasmissione
> *L’infezione da Hpv si trasmette soprattutto attraverso rapporti sessuali vaginali o anali con partner portatori del virus. Il rischio di contrarre il virus quindi aumenta con l’aumentare del numero dei partner sessuali. Anche altri tipi di *rapporti sessuali (orali o manuali)* possono essere vie di trasmissione, ma molto più raramente.
> 
> quello che hai evidenziato è questo. Qui parla di pareti della vagina e dell'ano che sono fatte in modo molto diverso dal resto della pelle, non sono di norma sottoposti ad agenti esterni e sono costantemente umidi. Se vuoi capire la differenza, prova a spalmare un po' di glicerina su una parte qualunque della pelle... poi prova una supposta alla glicerina. Non avrai più dubbi.(Colgo l'occasione per invitare le mamme a NON usare supposte e clisteri alla glicerina con i neonati checchè ne dica il pediatra, provateli prima voi e poi dite) Tieni presente che l'uomo è portatore sano del virus. Inoltre l'hpv non è un virus(per fortuna) molto resistente. Se uno deve temere per la famiglia, ci sono un sacco di altre cose che si possono trasmettere anche ad altri membri che non siano la moglie. Ad esempio la sifilide che è in costante aumento, quando era stata quasi interamente debellata 30 anni fa.




Mi spieghi la storia della glicerina ...
scusa ma non capisco la differenza ....
e di dirò che uso tutti e due ...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

Le dimensioni dei virus partono da circa 10 nm, i più grandi possono raggiungere i 450 nm e il mimivirus i 750-800. Alcuni virus filamentosi superano di poco in lunghezza il micron.

Bon ci vogliono mille nanometri per fare un micron

Lo spermatozoo flagellato si caratterizza per la distinguibilità del suo corpo in due parti differenti: la testa, di circa 5-10 μm di lunghezza, e la coda, lunga circa 60 μm.

Quindi uno spermino è 60mila volte più grande di un virus...

At capì la faccendina?

Le dimensioni della maggior parte delle cellule variano 1 micrometro ad alcune decine, il che le rende solitamente non identificabili ad occhio nudo.
Bon un micrometro sono mille nanometri...

At capì?


----------



## Eretteo (16 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti ripeto tu credici...
> Io non ci credo...
> E se tu sei sifilitica...NIET.



Lungi da me entrare in questa chilometrica diatriba sulle proprieta' protettive dei profilattici,non ho voglia ne' tempo di inimicarmi le multinazionali del goldone ne' di rispondere a 7000 messaggi,oggi devo cambiarmi le pastiglie dei freni.
Pero' e' pur vero che al mio paese uno che fa il militare di professione e' stato in missione nel continente nero,dove ( a sentir lui....) ha intrattenuto rapporti sessuali con un'indigena particolarmente avvenente e disponibile,usando sempre il preservativo.
E s'e' preso la sifilide.
E con questo misero contributo,chiudo il mio apporto sull'argomento.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Novembre 2012)

Scusate anche la mia ignoranza ma ho trovato questo link interessante...
[h=3]Il _preservativo_ che non preserva (_di_Giulio Murero[/h]digilander.libero.it/.../*preservativo*.htm


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Lungi da me entrare in questa chilometrica diatriba sulle proprieta' protettive dei profilattici,non ho voglia ne' tempo di inimicarmi le multinazionali del goldone ne' di rispondere a 7000 messaggi,oggi devo cambiarmi le pastiglie dei freni.
> Pero' e' pur vero che al mio paese uno che fa il militare di professione e' stato in missione nel continente nero,dove ( a sentir lui....) ha intrattenuto rapporti sessuali con un'indigena particolarmente avvenente e disponibile,usando sempre il preservativo.
> E s'e' preso la sifilide.
> E con questo misero contributo,chiudo il mio apporto sull'argomento.


Visto?
Ma te ne dico un'altra provata su mia pelle.
Nel 2006 io ho avuto una crisi metabolica che mi ha portato a portare la glicemia sopra 500.
Bon credimi tutto il mio fisico si trasformò.
Perfino guarito dalla miopia.

La dottoressa quando iniziò a curarmi mi disse, occhio ai contatti intimi che sei con le difese immunitarie a zero...

Ok.

Ebbi rapporti con mia moglie con il preservativo.

Bon io ne ricavai una candidosi da brivido...e non l'auguro a nessuno...

E mia moglie sanissima...
Tale fungo serve al corpo umano per la digestione degli zuccheri...
E vive tranquillo e sereno finchè non si sbilancia qualcosa....

E non racconto quanto ho dovuto lottare contro i miceti...

Finchè il mio fisico non è tornato sano...era da brivido...

Raccattavo su tutto eh?
E di quei fastidi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi spieghi la storia della glicerina ...
> scusa ma non capisco la differenza ....
> e di dirò che uso tutti e due ...


e non hai mai avvertito bruciore? tu prova a pensare in un neonato ...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Scusate anche la mia ignoranza ma ho trovato questo link interessante...
> [h=3]Il _preservativo_ che non preserva (_di_Giulio Murero[/h]digilander.libero.it/.../*preservativo*.htm


Ecco brava...
All'epoca di quel mio biologo...lui certo non sapeva quanto fosse grande quel virus...ma disse che mediamente i virus potevano passare su quei fori...e parlò proprio di questa cosa dell'acqua...

Sai tu che il vetro è un liquido?


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Novembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Lungi da me entrare in questa chilometrica diatriba sulle proprieta' protettive dei profilattici,non ho voglia ne' tempo di inimicarmi le multinazionali del goldone ne' di rispondere a 7000 messaggi,oggi devo cambiarmi le pastiglie dei freni.
> Pero' e' pur vero che al mio paese uno che fa il militare di professione e' stato in missione nel continente nero,dove ( a sentir lui....) ha intrattenuto rapporti sessuali con un'indigena particolarmente avvenente e disponibile,usando sempre il preservativo.
> E s'e' preso la sifilide.
> E con questo misero contributo,chiudo il mio apporto sull'argomento.


Perchè la sifilide, come dicevo sopra, si prende anche dalla cute. Per questo, quando uno se la becca, fanno il test e la penicillina a prescindere a tutta la famiglia.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e non hai mai avvertito bruciore? tu prova a pensare in un neonato ...



Sinceramente no ....



L'unico fastidio che posso pensare in un neonato che ha problemi di stitichezza è che usando questi metodi se le feci sono molto dure fai una fatica immane a espellerle...
ed un neonato questa forza non ce l'ha quindi per me conviene ammorbidire con l'uso di fibre...


----------



## Duchessa (16 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessun messaggio.
> Se non che *un preservativo è perfettamente inutile per salvarse da virus.
> *
> Il preservativo fu creato per evitare gravidanze, non per proteggerse dalle malattie.
> ...


Un'amica biologa ricercatrice mi ha detto la stessa cosa. I virus passano.

E' pur vero che il preservativo non permette il contatto tra fluidi e quindi è in certo qual modo una "barriera" utile, anche se non efficace al 100%.

In sintesi, meglio usarlo che no, comunque.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

Comunque il discorso della chiesa cattolica è molto articolato.
Quanti hanno letto le encicliche?

In poche parole dice:
La natura ha stabilito per la donna momenti fertili e momenti non.
Seguiamo la natura.

Per quelle donne che non sanno me regolarsi è preferibile l'uso di qualche metodo piuttosto che....figli alla cazzo.
Mi pare che si sia battuta anche per il concetto: paternità e maternità responsabile.

Della serie noi umani non siamo bestie che si accoppiano secondo istinti.

E molto ha detto sulla mercificazione del corpo.

Ma come al solito si estrapola solo quello che fa colpo nell'opinione pubblica.


----------



## Minerva (16 Novembre 2012)

perfetto





Duchessa ha detto:


> Un'amica biologa ricercatrice mi ha detto la stessa cosa. I virus passano.
> 
> E' pur vero che il preservativo non permette il contatto tra fluidi e quindi è in certo qual modo una "barriera" utile, anche se non efficace al 100%.
> 
> *In sintesi, meglio usarlo che no, comunque*.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No dal suo punto di vista...l'unico modo per non mettersi a rischio è non avere rapporti.
> 
> Osserva come ci siano anche "malattie di coppia"...
> Inutile che si curi lei...se il partner non si cura pure lui...no?
> ...


Che il preservativo non sia stagno non ci sono dubbi. Ma non è neppure un colabrodo. Non è garanzia assoluta per tutte le malattie... ma se diciamo che non serve la gente non lo usa. Poi appunto tu l'hai visto teso al microscopio... non c'è una pressione tale del liquido da farlo fuoriuscire da quei pori come fosse un sistema di annaffiamento. Inoltre all'interno il preservativo contiene sostanze acide che, oltre ad uccidere spermatozoi, sono abbastanza efficaci anche contro altro. Il virus dell'hiv muore facilmente fuori dal nostro organismo, sai? Quello dell'epatite invece è più stronzo. Inoltre io dei predicatori dell'astinenza ho orrore.  In Africa con questo messaggio hanno provocato STRAGI, eh?


----------



## Duchessa (16 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque il discorso della chiesa cattolica è molto articolato.
> Quanti hanno letto le encicliche?
> 
> In poche parole dice:
> ...


.. o peggio, si tace ciò che farebbe colpo sull'opinione pubblica.

Guardiamo il discorso del vino.
sappiamo che:
-l'alcool fa male SEMPRE
-le sostanza "buone" contenute nel vino sono presenti in tanti altri cibi.

Proviamo a pensare se a un certo momento nell'ambiente medico si cominciasse a dire che l'alcool contenuto nel vino fa male sempre. Pensiamo a come finirebbe un certo mercato.
E infatti si tace, ed anzi si parla SOLO degli effetti benefici del buon bicchiere di vino rosso.


----------



## Simy (16 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Che il preservativo non sia stagno non ci sono dubbi. Ma non è neppure un colabrodo. Non è garanzia assoluta per tutte le malattie... ma se diciamo che non serve la gente non lo usa. Poi appunto tu l'hai visto teso al microscopio... non c'è una pressione tale del liquido da farlo fuoriuscire da quei pori come fosse un sistema di annaffiamento. Inoltre all'interno il preservativo contiene sostanze acide che, oltre ad uccidere spermatozoi, sono abbastanza efficaci anche contro altro. Il virus dell'hiv muore facilmente fuori dal nostro organismo, sai? Quello dell'epatite invece è più stronzo. Inoltre io dei predicatori dell'astinenza ho orrore. In Africa con questo messaggio hanno provocato STRAGI, eh?


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sinceramente no ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forse non ci siamo capite: tu usi supposte di glicerina e non ti provocano nessun fastidio?
Comunque per i neonati: omogeneizzato di prugna se iniziato lo svezzamento, altrimenti microclisteri di camomilla.


----------



## exStermy (16 Novembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Un'amica biologa ricercatrice mi ha detto la stessa cosa. I virus passano.
> 
> E' pur vero che il preservativo non permette il contatto tra fluidi e quindi è in certo qual modo una "barriera" utile, anche se non efficace al 100%.
> 
> In sintesi, meglio usarlo che no, comunque.


Appunto...lo sperma li veicola e bloccando il mezzo che li veicola stanno confinati nel sacchettino tra l'altro per troppo poco tempo per faje fa' le escursioni speleologiche...ahahahah

chi e' che se sta le ore col "coso" ammosciato che manco ne' vole sape' piu' gnente della giostra?

ahahahahah

risultato:

la chiesa continua ad uccidere...e coi fessi se' plu' fasil...


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> per me no...nun e' che ce vole molto pe' scopa' sarà come dici .
> 
> e ripeto, se io gia' parto col considerarti solo una troja, te tratto appunto da troja e te scarico non appena me scassi er cazzo...
> ma si ok. non ho con le donne lo stesso vostro approccio, sarà appunto come dici .
> ...


.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> .. o peggio, si tace ciò che farebbe colpo sull'opinione pubblica.
> 
> Guardiamo il discorso del vino.
> sappiamo che:
> ...


Però la mia amica che fa i vini...dice che da quando la polizia ha compiuto il giro di vite...nei ristoranti si vende pochissimo.

Ambiente medico?
E ambiente politico.

Bon la dottoressa che mi ha curato la tiroide dice che dalla sera alla mattina le patologie sono aumentate nella nostra zona del 178% dopo Chernobil.
Ma non si possono dire queste cose ai politici.

In Africa si muore anche di lebbra.
Costerebbe pochissimo al resto del mondo a debellare questo morbo.

Ma si preferisce vendere armi al continente nero.
E dato che facevo anche questo da militare, so quanto costano le armi.
Ci vuole un anno di lavoro di un operaio specializzato italiano per comperare un FAL.


----------



## exStermy (16 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque il discorso della chiesa cattolica è molto articolato.
> Quanti hanno letto le encicliche?
> 
> In poche parole dice:
> ...


se e' per quello sui tuoi testi "sacri" ce ne stanno di altre cazzate cosmiche, tipo che la donna quando ha il ciclo manco va toccata oseno' diventi impuro pure te....

o che dopo il parto ed entro 40 giorni dovevi anna' ar tempio a purificarti....????...vabbe'...

il bello e' che pure maria e' ita ar tempio a purificarse alla faccia della sua supposta verginita', l'essere nata immacolata e stronzate affini...

pover'annuie...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Duchessa (16 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però la mia amica che fa i vini...dice che da quando la polizia ha compiuto il giro di vite...nei ristoranti si vende pochissimo.
> 
> *Ambiente medico?
> E ambiente politico.
> ...


Vero..


----------



## lunaiena (16 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Forse non ci siamo capite: tu usi supposte di glicerina e non ti provocano nessun fastidio?
> Comunque per i neonati: omogeneizzato di prugna se iniziato lo svezzamento, altrimenti microclisteri di camomilla.



Ripeto a me non danno alcun fastidio ....

Per i neonati ricordo che a me avevano consigliato un latte probiotico....
per una nipote che aveva questi problemi nei primi mesi di vita...
Nella bimba aveva risolto...
poi per il resto in casa con questi problemi ci sono solo io...


----------



## exStermy (16 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> .


ma non mi sembra una prerogativa prettamente maschile....

me sa che e' solo un coadiuvante psicologico a dare meno importanza alla relazione scopereccia...

comunque la chiara per es. non dice le stesse cose di lothar sull'uso e getta?


----------



## lunaiena (16 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Che il preservativo non sia stagno non ci sono dubbi. Ma non è neppure un colabrodo. Non è garanzia assoluta per tutte le malattie..*. ma se diciamo che non serve la gente non lo usa*. Poi appunto tu l'hai visto teso al microscopio... non c'è una pressione tale del liquido da farlo fuoriuscire da quei pori come fosse un sistema di annaffiamento. Inoltre all'interno il preservativo contiene sostanze acide che, oltre ad uccidere spermatozoi, sono abbastanza efficaci anche contro altro. Il virus dell'hiv muore facilmente fuori dal nostro organismo, sai? Quello dell'epatite invece è più stronzo. Inoltre io dei predicatori dell'astinenza ho orrore.  In Africa con questo messaggio hanno provocato STRAGI, eh?


Ovvio che sempre meglio prevenire....

Peró quanta amuchina si è venduta da quando era uscita fuori la storia Del H1N1
Per me molti discorsi sono dolo fobie collettive...

Vogliamo pensare ai soldi quanti virus si portano dietro... Quante persone si lavano le mani dopo aver toccato il denaro...
Ho dei medici in famiglia una in particolare è fobica per il botulino e se stó ad ascoltare lei ciao eh!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se e' per quello sui tuoi testi "sacri" ce ne stanno di altre cazzate cosmiche, tipo che la donna quando ha il ciclo manco va toccata oseno' diventi impuro pure te....
> 
> o che dopo il parto ed entro 40 giorni dovevi anna' ar tempio a purificarti....????...vabbe'...
> 
> ...


Sai nel 1965 c'è stato il concilio vaticano II, non so le sai, ma ora la messa è in italiano...
non più in latin...
Voglio dire...
Forse ti confondi un po'...
mi pare che quando andarono al tempio...Cristo avesse dodici anni...
Ma posso sbajarme eh?

Si mia suocera andava a purificarsi...
Mia moglie no...

Ma che le partorienti non vadano a purificarsi...mi pare che sia oramai 50 anni...

Si Nel 1917 c'è stata la rivoluzione in russia...

Ma mi pare che dal 1990 l'URSS abbia chiuso i battenti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Modalità di trasmissione
> *L’infezione da Hpv si trasmette soprattutto attraverso rapporti sessuali vaginali o anali con partner portatori del virus. Il rischio di contrarre il virus quindi aumenta con l’aumentare del numero dei partner sessuali. Anche altri tipi di *rapporti sessuali (orali o manuali)* possono essere vie di trasmissione, ma molto più raramente.
> 
> quello che hai evidenziato è questo. Qui parla di pareti della vagina e dell'ano che sono fatte in modo molto diverso dal resto della pelle, non sono di norma sottoposti ad agenti esterni e sono costantemente umidi. Se vuoi capire la differenza, prova a spalmare un po' di glicerina su una parte qualunque della pelle... poi prova una supposta alla glicerina. Non avrai più dubbi.(Colgo l'occasione per invitare le mamme a NON usare supposte e clisteri alla glicerina con i neonati checchè ne dica il pediatra, provateli prima voi e poi dite) Tieni presente che l'uomo è portatore sano del virus. Inoltre l'hpv non è un virus(per fortuna) molto resistente. Se uno deve temere per la famiglia, ci sono un sacco di altre cose che si possono trasmettere anche ad altri membri che non siano la moglie. Ad esempio la sifilide che è in costante aumento, quando era stata quasi interamente debellata 30 anni fa.



Si Sbri, come al solito sei grande ed io ho capito.

Permettimi un'appunto però, come dire, vorrei instillare una goccia di dubbio nel leggere quello evidenziato.
Perchè Sbri? "Ripeto ho capito, ho capito perchè sei stata molto chiara e molto carina a spiegarmi e spiegare."
Sai perchè parlo di dubbio ? 
Questo che andrò ad incollare è una parte dell'evidenziato in questione, e qua sembra chiarire e finire un discorso, non per nulla alla fine mette un punto.*Modalità di trasmissione
*L’infezione da Hpv si trasmette soprattutto attraverso rapporti sessuali vaginali o anali con partner portatori del virus. Il rischio di contrarre il virus quindi aumenta con l’aumentare del numero dei partner sessuali.


Dopo continua così Anche altri tipi di *rapporti sessuali (orali o manuali)* possono essere vie di trasmissione, ma molto più raramente. 


Ora il dubbio di cui parlo io è proprio questo, il discorso scritto dopo il punto di cui ti parlo io, serve a riprendere per ribadire un concetto già scritto? Io ti credo, ma perdonami se un piccolissimo dubbio mi rimane. 


Dovevo fare il dottore commercialista, trovo tutti i cavilli che possono essere discussi :rotfl:Ma direi che ne vale la pena.


----------



## exStermy (16 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai nel 1965 c'è stato il concilio vaticano II, non so le sai, ma ora la messa è in italiano...
> non più in latin...
> Voglio dire...
> Forse ti confondi un po'...
> ...


si' propr' scem'...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> si' propr' scem'...


Ma te saro sempre la bocca.
E hai smesso di ridere...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Angelica (16 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai nel 1965 c'è stato il concilio vaticano II, non so le sai, ma ora la messa è in italiano...
> non più in latin...
> Voglio dire...
> Forse ti confondi un po'...
> ...



Sai, il catechismo della chiesa cattolica dice anche che il sesso non deve farsi solo per procreare, ma anche per il reciproco piacere, che è un bene per la coppia, un dono di Dio... certo, 2000 anni fa non lo dicevano, ma c'è stato il concilio vaticano II, appunto... ma non è stato nel 1963? Va be', comunque cambia poco...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Sai, il catechismo della chiesa cattolica dice anche che il sesso non deve farsi solo per procreare, ma anche per il reciproco piacere, che è un bene per la coppia, un dono di Dio... certo, 2000 anni fa non lo dicevano, ma c'è stato il concilio vaticano II, appunto... ma non è stato nel 1963? Va be', comunque cambia poco...


Cominciato nel 1963..finito nel 1965...
Ma la cosa sconvolgente è che quella volta misero per papa uno che ritenevano un bonaccione insignificante...
Questo bonaccione quando fu seduto sul trono disse...e mo basta con tutto sto vecchiume...rinnoviamoci...
E amò molto la gente che lo consegnò alla storia come papa buono.

Alcuni dissero che era colpa sua se il comunismo in Italia prese piede perchè osò regalare una corona del rosario alla figlia di Kruscov...

Uno che telefonava a Kennedy e a Nikita dicendo...dai fate la pace...no?

[video=youtube;snMCpvJw2bc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snMCpvJw2bc[/video]

E mi piace tanto pensare che...sia morto prima di dover affrontare quei cambiamenti...nella società a cui toccò assistere Paolo VI.


----------



## Marina60 (17 Novembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Lo so che ti rifiuti di ascoltare la realta',ed invece sarai lieta di ascoltare cio' che vuoi sentire;del tipo,se ti ripetessi per cinquemila anni ininterrottamente la frase "Ti sta prendendo per il culo.Ti sta prendendo per il culo.Ti sta prendendo per il culo......." tu faresti finta d'essere autistica ed in meditazione su un ramingo cucuzzolo dell'Everest,mentre il sole in lontananza incendia il tuo visso di rosso albeggiando....se invece (dopo 5000 anni 5000 di 'sta struma) esclamassi all'improvviso un'idiozia del tipo "Il suo cuore batte per te" tu all'improvviso ti alzeresti in piedi illuminata,e correresti verso di lui a braccia aperte al grido di "*LO SAPEVO!!!!!!*"
> Mi sembra incredibile fare io certe osservazioni ad una donna che ha gia' superato il mezzo secolo,ma tant'e';sara' che se una cosa vuoi far finta di non capirla,non entra,senza riguardo all'eta'.
> Ma se i tuoi 15 giorni di vacanza tebli godi come una vacanza.no?
> Perche' se devi andar via con l'unico pensiero di guardare ogni 10 minuti il pc per leggere cazzate fotoniche tipo i suoi "Ti amo",puoi tranquillamente restare a casa e risparmiare un sacco di soldi.
> ...


mettilo pure in conto.......grazie per aver cercato di aprirmi gli occhi   mi godrò la vacanza al meglio senza aspettare le   cazzate del mio stagionato e cadente contaballe


----------



## Marina60 (17 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Stermì, lungi da me dire esplicitamente che non hai colto il senso dello scritto, ma ora cercherò di fartelo intuire subdolamente cosicchè il tuo amor proprio non venga ferito e la tua sensibilità non abbia a risentirne.
> 
> Se uno è così inebetito da frollarsi le cervella nel muco amoroso, buttando alle ortiche la morale, la famiglia (quella vera) e la dignità, cosa mai potranno fare le parole di irridenza e scherno, se non solleticarne l'ombelico o la pianta dei piedi?
> E l'invidia è tutta lì, nella loro resistenza agli attacchi e nella loro impermeabilità alla decenza!
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:  ebete, immorale, senza dignità, indecente....coraggio puoi vomitare di meglio


----------



## Eretteo (17 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> mettilo pure in conto.......grazie per aver cercato di aprirmi gli occhi   mi godrò la vacanza al meglio senza aspettare le   cazzate del mio stagionato e cadente contaballe


Dicono che il tempo sia un vero galantuomo,puoi sfruttarlo come merita,a cominciare da una bella vacanza.
Un consiglio?
Lascia a casa il pc.
Al tuo ritorno sara' li' ad aspettarti.


----------



## Zeeva (17 Novembre 2012)

Zeeva ha detto:


> Parli con me???





Eretteo ha detto:


> Lo so che ti rifiuti di ascoltare la realta',ed invece sarai lieta di ascoltare cio' che vuoi sentire;del tipo,se ti ripetessi per cinquemila anni ininterrottamente la frase "Ti sta prendendo per il culo.Ti sta prendendo per il culo.Ti sta prendendo per il culo......." tu faresti finta d'essere autistica ed in meditazione su un ramingo cucuzzolo dell'Everest,mentre il sole in lontananza incendia il tuo visso di rosso albeggiando....se invece (dopo 5000 anni 5000 di 'sta struma) esclamassi all'improvviso un'idiozia del tipo "Il suo cuore batte per te" tu all'improvviso ti alzeresti in piedi illuminata,e correresti verso di lui a braccia aperte al grido di "*LO SAPEVO!!!!!!*"
> Mi sembra incredibile fare io certe osservazioni ad una donna che ha gia' superato il mezzo secolo,ma tant'e';sara' che se una cosa vuoi far finta di non capirla,non entra,senza riguardo all'eta'.
> Ma se i tuoi 15 giorni di vacanza tebli godi come una vacanza.no?
> Perche' se devi andar via con l'unico pensiero di guardare ogni 10 minuti il pc per leggere cazzate fotoniche tipo i suoi "Ti amo",puoi tranquillamente restare a casa e risparmiare un sacco di soldi.
> ...





Eretteo ha detto:


> Il problema della corretta temperatura d'esercizio e' una delle questioni piu' delicate per ogni ingegnere;l'usura nei transitori provoca dei danni incommensurabilmente superiori alle migliaia di ore d'esercizio,una volta che fluidi e metalli sono nel corretto intervallo previsto in fase di progettazione.
> Perche' se bisogna andare a ritroso di due terzi di centinaia di pagine,l'indizio insinuerebbe nelle menti piu' perverse il biforcuto dubbio che certe lentezze di carburazione,in rari e mirabili casi,lungi dal limitarsi alle ore antimeridiane perdurino vieppiu' al meriggio,via via fin dopo il tramonto ed ancora,nella notte buia e senza luna.
> E non importa se questa eclisse cerebrale si palesa in un giorno o in una vita,tanto tutto quanto si puo' ridurre con l'esempio,la similitudine e la proporzione,come i buoni maestri insegnano da una vita a scuola nell'ora di geometria.
> Perche' il vento e la pioggia forgiano nei millenni una rupe rocciosa modellandola,e cosi' la summa delle esperienze deve sviluppare il cerebro e la capacita' discernimento.
> ...





Eretteo ha detto:


> Concordo sul fatto che questa frase sia oscura;
> "Se una petulante vecchia si libra leggera sulle ali della fantasia come una tredicenne,sognando di planare a cosce rugose e spalancate sui giovani turgidi virgulti di baobab in trepidante attesa,ed invece si sveglia in una palude torbosa,con un puzzolente sfagno irrancidito e piegato dal tempo,che conclusione dovremmo trarne?"
> Se una donna in eta' da esodata e' ancora ad un livello di maturazione affettiva da ragazzina di prima media,ci sono solo due opzioni possibili.
> L'incondizionata e commossa ammirazione con lacrimuccia,da parte delle sue simili,che si diranno contente per lei allorquando una volta al mese le sara' riservato il solito scarico fognario,unita ad altre 29 pacche sulla spalla,in ognuno degli altri giorni.
> Oppure l'opzione piu' ragionevole.



A quanto pare, devi aver inteso il mio "parli con me" e "mi ritrovo/riconosco" ricondotti all'ultima frase che avevi scritto nel tuo primo post (che ho sottolineato in nero) e, conseguentemente alla mia richiesta di essere meno oscuro, solo questa tua frase hai sottotitolata.
Io, invece, mi riferivo a tutto il resto del tuo discorso. Cioè che spesso si sente ciò che si vuole sentire.


Con quanto è avvenuto poi nei nostri botta e risposta, anche tu, probabilmente, in ciò che ho scritto hai capito quello che volevi capire. 

mi spiace essere intervenuta, ora, in questo 3d che è di ben altra levatura, rispetto a queste nostre quisquilie.
Riconosco il tuo diritto di replica, ma, per quanto mi riguarda e per il motivo sopra esposto, io mi fermo qui.


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: ebete, immorale, senza dignità, indecente....coraggio puoi vomitare di meglio



Quindi credi che ciò ti calzi addosso meglio di quanto è rimasto irreplicato nel mio post precedente.

Contenta tu...


----------



## Eretteo (17 Novembre 2012)

Zeeva ha detto:


> A quanto pare, devi aver inteso il mio "parli con me" e "mi ritrovo/riconosco" ricondotti all'ultima frase che avevi scritto nel tuo primo post (che ho sottolineato in nero) e, conseguentemente alla mia richiesta di essere meno oscuro, solo questa tua frase hai sottotitolata.
> Io, invece, mi riferivo a tutto il resto del tuo discorso. Cioè che spesso si sente ciò che si vuole sentire.
> Se si vede quotato un messaggio,si pensa a rispondere in toto.
> Io stavo replicando ad un'altra persona ed ho i miei evidentissimi limiti,non solo ma anche di tempo.
> ...


E buon fine settimana.


----------



## Marina60 (17 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Quindi credi che ciò ti calzi addosso meglio di quanto è rimasto irreplicato nel mio post precedente.
> 
> Contenta tu...


Quello che mi calza meglio, e indosso senza pudore, lo  posso sapere solo io... certo  non sono così ingenua  da non sapere che , buttandomii in pasto ai cani  rischio di essere  fatta a brandelli. Per mia fortuna sono altri, e sopratutto DI altri i giudizi che mi toccano veramente....


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Quello che mi calza meglio, e indosso senza pudore, lo posso sapere solo io... certo non sono così ingenua da non sapere che , buttandomii in pasto ai cani rischio di essere fatta a brandelli. Per mia fortuna sono altri, e sopratutto DI altri i giudizi che mi toccano veramente....


Cioè, ce l'hai presenti pure te Nietzche e l'ubermensch?
No, perchè certe cose sono dure solo per chi ha tatto e stridenti solo  per chi ha orecchi per intendere.
Oltretutto è estremamente formativo, prima ancora che informativo, avere una bella carrellata di impressioni altrui di come e per come ci si è gettati nell'agone.
Cioè. senza pagare una ricerca demoscopica oltretutto!
No, perchè quelle cose lì sono importanti, perchè chi parla male, pensa male!
E impressiona male anche gli altri, anche se le loro lastre ingelatinate sono ancora impacchettate nella carta e nessuno le ha mai aperte.
Cioè, hai mai sentito parlare dei raggi Roentgen?
No, perchè a me han fatto una panoramica prima di estrarmi un dente del giudizio e ho capito cosa avevo dentro.
Eppure me lo aspettavo che mi sarei potuto vedere così, infondo ho visto un sacco di altlanti anatomici.
Cioè, hai presente la differenza tra giudizi ed opinioni?
Le une non hanno alcuna conseguenza a meno che tu non le ritenga un giudizione, gli altri, purtroppo, hanno conseguenze anche per te ed anche se non vuoi.
Cioè, allora lo vedi che sono solo opinioni le nostre?
No, perchè, visto che è così, le conseguenze sarai solo tu a decidere se le debbano avere o meno.

Che fortuna, non credi?


----------



## Minerva (17 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Cioè, ce l'hai presenti pure te Nietzche e l'ubermensch?
> No, perchè certe cose sono dure solo per chi ha tatto e stridenti solo  per chi ha orecchi per intendere.
> Oltretutto è estremamente formativo, prima ancora che informativo, avere una bella carrellata di impressioni altrui di come e per come ci si è gettati nell'agone.
> Cioè. senza pagare una ricerca demoscopica oltretutto!
> ...


hai avuto la pubalgia, rabarbaro?


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai avuto la pubalgia, rabarbaro?


Mi pareva di ricordare fosse solo un sospetto granuloma ad un molare, il quale non credo avesse radici così profonde.

Ah, sì, per il resto tutto bene, grazie...


----------



## Minerva (17 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mi pareva di ricordare fosse solo un sospetto granuloma ad un molare, il quale non credo avesse radici così profonde.
> 
> Ah, sì, per il resto tutto bene, grazie...


so che quel tipo di raggi si fanno come terapia nell'artrosi e nelle pubalgie.non sapevo servissero per le panoramiche.magari mi sbaglio


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> so che quel tipo di raggi si fanno come terapia nell'artrosi e nelle pubalgie.non sapevo servissero per le panoramiche.magari mi sbaglio


Raggi Roentgen è un modo desueto, quindi molto fico!, di chiamare i comuni raggi X.

Per certe forme di artrosi mi pare si parli di Roentgen-terapia, ma non ne ho mai appurato precisamente di cosa si tratti...


----------



## Minerva (17 Novembre 2012)

li ha fatti mio padre perciò .ora ho capito, grazie.è sempre bello imparare 





Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Raggi Roentgen è un modo desueto, quindi molto fico!, di chiamare i comuni raggi X.
> 
> Per certe forme di artrosi mi pare si parli di Roentgen-terapia, ma non ne ho mai appurato precisamente di cosa si tratti...


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è sempre bello imparare


Imparare cose nuove è tra i miei sport preferiti!


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Novembre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Sai, il catechismo della chiesa cattolica dice anche che il sesso non deve farsi solo per procreare,* ma anche per il reciproco piacere, che è un bene per la coppia, un dono di Dio*... certo, 2000 anni fa non lo dicevano, ma c'è stato il concilio vaticano II, appunto... ma non è stato nel 1963? Va be', comunque cambia poco...


ah. non lo sapevo, finalmente.


----------



## Zeeva (18 Novembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E buon fine settimana.


Grazie, anche a te.

P.S.: 2+1, sono le persone che ti leggono  
quella in aggiunta non proprio sempre-sempre...ma in genere apprezza


----------



## Eretteo (18 Novembre 2012)

Zeeva ha detto:


> P.S.: 2+1, sono le persone che ti leggono
> quella in aggiunta non proprio sempre-sempre...ma in genere apprezza


Il mio uditorio si allarga,ora siamo a tre (se io stesso valgo come membro della lista).
Ringrazio sentitamente,sono io il primo a dire che per arrivare fino in fondo a certi miei sproloqui,ci vuole un coraggio da leone ed una pazienza da amanuense.  :sonar:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Imparare cose nuove è tra *i miei sport preferiti*!


Quanto siamo rari! :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Novembre 2012)

Zeeva ha detto:


> Grazie, anche a te.
> 
> P.S.: 2+1, sono le persone che ti leggono
> quella in aggiunta non proprio sempre-sempre...ma in genere apprezza


Siamo in molto a leggere. I pensieri di Eretteo e Rabarbaro sono spesso talmente profondi, che mi lasciano senza parole. Penso, non ripondere è la cosa più intelligente che si possa fare. Per rispetto


----------



## Ultimo (18 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Siamo in molto a leggere. I pensieri di Eretteo e Rabarbaro sono spesso talmente profondi, che mi lasciano senza parole. Penso, non ripondere è la cosa più intelligente che si possa fare. Per rispetto


Infatti qualche volta io rispondo, solo qualche volta però, leggerli è un piacere. Basta questo, leggerli.


----------



## Eretteo (18 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Quanto siamo rari! :rotfl:


Mi aggiungo alla listina delle mosche bianche....se lo imparano allo zoo safari sul Garda,ci mettono li' in un habitat costruito ad hoc.
Li' le specie in pericolo di estinzione le tutelano.
Quello che mi inquieta non poco,e' che cercano pure di farle riprodurre.  :rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (18 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Siamo in molto a leggere. I pensieri di Eretteo e Rabarbaro sono spesso talmente profondi, che mi lasciano senza parole. Penso, non ripondere è la cosa più intelligente che si possa fare. Per rispetto





Ultimo ha detto:


> Infatti qualche volta io rispondo, solo qualche volta però, leggerli è un piacere. Basta questo, leggerli.



Troppo buoni,vi esorto comunque a rispondere,c'e' sempre un arricchimento nel confronto.
Poi se no ci montiam la testa.  :sonar:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Novembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Troppo buoni,vi esorto comunque a rispondere,c'e' sempre un arricchimento nel confronto.
> Poi se no ci montiam la testa.  :sonar:



Non ricordo se fu il nick Lui a dirmi questo, nei discorsi bisognerebbe rispondere, andare oltre è inutile. Ecco io vi leggo, voi scrivete, io recepisco, basta questo, chiaramente se qualcosa non mi quadra, mi infilo nei discorsi, raramente con voi c'è n'è stato bisogno.


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2012)

secondo me il rischio che corre spesso rabarbaro è di non essere capito , ma è evidente che non  se ne faccia un gran cruccio.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me il rischio che corre spesso rabarbaro è di non essere capito , ma è evidente che non  se ne faccia un gran cruccio.


E di capire noi, no? :mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me il rischio che corre spesso rabarbaro è di non essere capito , ma è evidente che non  se ne faccia un gran cruccio.


Dici?



Ultimo ha detto:


> E di capire noi, no? :mrgreen:


Nessuno può mai capire nessun altro.
Tranne alcuni.
Qualche volta.


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2012)

*Ma*

Io trovo molto più decifrabili e comprensibili rabarbaro ed eretteo,di tanti altri,hanno un modo astruso e complicato di esprimere il loro pensieri,ma cazzo son pensieri cristallini.....!


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io trovo molto più decifrabili e comprensibili rabarbaro ed eretteo,di tanti altri,hanno un modo astruso e complicato di esprimere il loro pensieri,ma cazzo son pensieri cristallini.....!


Eh ? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2012)

*Claudio*

Ecco.....ma nostro fratello battiato?


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Dici?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Quanto invidio questi, saranno persone davvero molto rilassate, serene, piena di una vita molto soddisfacente. Sperando che non sia l'esatto contrario. :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (19 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco.....ma nostro fratello battiato?


Battiato mi ha scritto dicendo che dal lavoro non può più collegarsi...ma sta bene e saluta tutti!


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco.....ma nostro fratello battiato?


Uhm.... E' strano che nessuno/a ne sappia nulla, incredibile che non abbia dato il numero di cell, e che non gli si possa telefonare, per avere notizie.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Battiato mi ha scritto dicendo che dal lavoro non può più collegarsi...ma sta bene e saluta tutti!


Intrallazzona:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2012)

*nooooo*

Nooo....!!Allora qui c'è gente che non lavora mai?:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Battiato mi ha scritto dicendo che dal lavoro non può più collegarsi...ma sta bene e saluta tutti!


sono felice di saperlo. Salutamelo quando lo senti.


----------



## Simy (19 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intrallazzona:mrgreen:


non è vero


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Battiato mi ha scritto dicendo che dal lavoro non può più collegarsi...ma sta bene e saluta tutti!



Che sta bene mica è una bella notizia. :mrgreen:

Riferisci quando puoi. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intrallazzona:mrgreen:



Miii lo volevo scrivere io!!


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *sono felice di saperlo*. Salutamelo quando lo senti.


Anch'io. Che dal lavoro non può più collegarsi, intendo.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anch'io. Che dal lavoro non può più collegarsi, intendo.


auahhaahahahahahahhaahha


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anch'io. Che dal lavoro non può più collegarsi, intendo.


----------



## Marina60 (30 Novembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Lo so che ti rifiuti di ascoltare la realta',ed invece sarai lieta di ascoltare cio' che vuoi sentire;del tipo,se ti ripetessi per cinquemila anni ininterrottamente la frase "Ti sta prendendo per il culo.Ti sta prendendo per il culo.Ti sta prendendo per il culo......." tu faresti finta d'essere autistica ed in meditazione su un ramingo cucuzzolo dell'Everest,mentre il sole in lontananza incendia il tuo visso di rosso albeggiando....se invece (dopo 5000 anni 5000 di 'sta struma) esclamassi all'improvviso un'idiozia del tipo "Il suo cuore batte per te" tu all'improvviso ti alzeresti in piedi illuminata,e correresti verso di lui a braccia aperte al grido di "*LO SAPEVO!!!!!!*"
> Mi sembra incredibile fare io certe osservazioni ad una donna che ha gia' superato il mezzo secolo,ma tant'e';sara' che se una cosa vuoi far finta di non capirla,non entra,senza riguardo all'eta'.
> Ma se i tuoi 15 giorni di vacanza tebli godi come una vacanza.no?
> Perche' se devi andar via con l'unico pensiero di guardare ogni 10 minuti il pc per leggere cazzate fotoniche tipo i suoi "Ti amo",puoi tranquillamente restare a casa e risparmiare un sacco di soldi.
> ...


Volevo tranquilizzarti sui miei soldi spesi bene. sono ancora in vacanza e ho usato il pc certo anche e sopratutto per tenermi in contatto con lui ma me la sono goduta alla grande....peccato solo che stia per finire......


----------



## Eretteo (30 Novembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Volevo tranquilizzarti sui miei soldi spesi bene.
> Bene,i soldi sudati e non aulenti e' cosa buona e giusta investirli proficuamente.
> sono ancora in vacanza
> beata te,qui ci stanno per spuntare le branchie
> ...


allora per il gran finale serve il materasso a prova di spettacolo pirotecnico,tieni a portata di mano l'estintore!!
Che sia a schiuma o a CO2 non importa,li' va a gusti...


----------



## Marina60 (30 Novembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> allora per il gran finale serve il materasso a prova di spettacolo pirotecnico,tieni a portata di mano l'estintore!!
> Che sia a schiuma o a CO2 non importa,li' va a gusti...




.......


----------

